# 2018 Coffee Tea Ayurv Henna Cassia Rice Clay Mud Avj Acv Onion



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey Beautiful Ladies!

It's 2018 time for Our Coffee, Tea, Ayurveda, Henna, Cassia, Rice, Clay, Mud, AVJ and ACV.  Let's make this a Very Productive Year!  

Let's Share what we'll be using in 2018.

The Challenge is open to ALL from January  -  January!

*My Only Requirement is NO RANDOM POSTS. *

@ladybee1922
@Sharpened 
@EzrasNumberOneFan 
@NCHairDiva 
@imaginary 
@NaturallyATLPCH
@Ltown
@SimplyWhole 
@Beamodel 
@flyygirlll2 
@Aggie
@victory777 
@NaturallyBri87
@AbsyBlvd
@KinksAndInk 
@Leo24Rule 
@Moih Aunaturel 
@Shay72 
@sexypebbly 
@sparkle25 
@Bibliophile
@fluffyforever 
@meka72
@TamaraShaniece 
@Curls&Justice417 
@Missjaxon 
@VimiJn 
@Reinventing21 
@Prettymetty
@yaya24 
@ElevatedEnergy 
@fluffyforever 
@sunshine737 
@Rozlewis
@blackviolet 
@mzteaze 
@Alma Petra 
@cocomochaa 
@von rose 
@Nightingale 
@naturalpride
@NatrulyMe 
@beautyaddict1913 
@beauti 
@SunkissedLife 
@Keen 
@Smiley79 
@fifigirl 
@MayaNatural


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2017)

Yessssssssss! My favorite thread EVAH! I'm so in! Loving the new title too!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 28, 2017)

I am in! And will be using just about everything! Im excited! Lets GROW ladies!!!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh, yes ma'am! I got to get back to FRW and Guava Leaf Tea.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m in. This is my first time really getting into Ayurveda haircare so I’m a bit of a newbie. Should I go back and read the previous challenge threads to get the info or can I get away with being in this thread and learning on the fly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2017)

@Sally. 
Welcome


----------



## imaginary (Dec 28, 2017)

Aaayyee! I've got plans for next year . FRW, bay leaf tea and I wanna kick up the ayurveda a notch. Looking forward to seeing what everyone else will be up to as well.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm definitely trying to be more consistent with:
DIY Henna
 and
Tea Mix!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 28, 2017)

I am in. I will continue with ayurvedic based oils for my prepoos.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 28, 2017)

Joining. I'm incorporating everything except coffee into my regimen. I purchased and diy some Ayurveda infused products. This challenge will keep me accountable with being consistent and tracking my results with each product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2017)

@Karmi


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm in with my big wide grin .


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 28, 2017)

Of course I'm in.


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 29, 2017)

........


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2017)

In 2018, I'll be using:

My shampoo bars:
Ayurvedic, Clay, Herbal

Herbal infused ACV rinses

My Herbal Infused All in one conditioner. (to condition, detangle, moisturize and as a leave in for my roller sets)

Herbal infused oils

Herbal infused shea/mango butter

Ayurvedic powders to color my hair


All hand made by me. I have other products I'll be using up but only when I wash out my Ayurvedic powders every few months. 2018 gone be lit! Woot Woot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2017)

Pulling out Tea (freezer) for Sunday's Wash Day


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey ladies, 

Excited to be joining you again. 

I regularly use rhassoul clay for curl definition, and aloe vera gel (bottled) for sleeking my buns.

I am also starting to use a bay leaf tea + caffeine spritz for combating hair loss.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm in. I was technically lurking in this challenge last year. I'll just make it official this year.
I made rhassoul clay wash bars last weekend, plan to continue on with my henna, teas, powders, etc.

Happy growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2017)

@Alma Petra 
Glad you're back

@spacetygrss 
Glad to have you this year.  


Can't wait to see what you'll be Steepin' & Brewin' over here!


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Alma Petra
> Glad you're back
> 
> @spacetygrss
> ...



  We'll see what happens. Hopefully these threads will keep me accountable. I always get bored and annoyed with my hair after awhile.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm in for 2018. I'm almost forgot all about FRW- lovely stuff I need to get back to, thanks @Sharpened. I'll be using a few more powders and aim to be as consistent as I was during the first part of this year.


----------



## nothidden (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm in. Strong, healthy SisterLocks is this year's goal! 

I use a mango 'poo bar, Tea Tree Tingle (botanical heaven for hair), or Bentonite clay for cleansing then aloe juice plus an herbal tea rinse to seal the deal.  I just bought a couple aloe leaves for a healthier DIY aloe and rose water scalp spray.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m in. I bombed for 2017 but I’m here. I don’t see myself giving up ayurveda anytime soon.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 30, 2017)

@Aggie 

I think I found an answer to our fenugreek mask issue.  This video shows how she let the mixed mask set overnight, it smoothed out the issues with grainy fenugreek.


What do you think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2017)

@nothidden

Welcome Sis.  Glad to have you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2017)

Pulled out Green Tea for a Green Tea Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2017)

@mzteaze

 Good Video.  Thanks for Posting.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I think I found an answer to our fenugreek mask issue.  This video shows how she let the mixed mask set overnight, it smoothed out the issues with grainy fenugreek.
> 
> ...


Thanks love.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 30, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy  shared these in the random thoughts thread. This is one of my fave channels. Good videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2017)

@spacetygrss
Thank you for Posting!

@YvetteWithJoy
Thank you for bringing this to our attention.

Very good information


----------



## Ltown (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi ladies! for those that haven't seen me post, i was away deployed  for most of the year.  i used this product while i was away it very stimulating found it on amazon, 
Amla Oil - Brahmi Oil - Blend of Brahmi and Amla Herbal Oil - Keeps the Hair Cool( Hair Oil for Hair Growth) by Vaadi Herbals.  I'll be KISS  will narrow down to what soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2017)

@Ltown 
Glad You're Back Safely and Thank You for Your Service


----------



## imaginary (Dec 31, 2017)

I've just put some rice water to set for my next wash day. I'm also debating doing a henna gloss with some leftover henna that's been in my freezer forever. All I know is next wash day will be a treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

Used Green Tea Rinse also used Cantu's ACV Root Rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

Should Steep a Pot of Guava Leaf Tea


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I've just put some rice water to set for my next wash day. I'm also debating doing a henna gloss with some leftover henna that's been in my freezer forever. All I know is next wash day will be a treat.




We were thinking alike! I was looking at the title of the thread and realized I have not tried coffee or rice so I did a lil sumthin sumthin today.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2017)

Started a couple infusions today. 

Coffee beans in safflower oil.
Oatstraw in safflower oil.

Also made some rice milk and some oat milk. Was gonna make some shampoo bars with it but it was too cold outside on my deck.  Stuck everything back in the freezer instead.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2017)

Forgot to post what I used:

Yesterday
Washed with my Ayurvedic Poo bar.
ACV rinse
Detangled with my Herbal conditioner
Air dried in 3 braids with no product.

My hair didn't need washing...was just testing my products.  All winners!!!!! 

Today
I spritzed with rosewater,  moisturized with my Herbal conditioner then sealed it all in with my shea butter mix.


----------



## Keen (Dec 31, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I think I found an answer to our fenugreek mask issue.  This video shows how she let the mixed mask set overnight, it smoothed out the issues with grainy fenugreek.
> 
> ...


I will be watching more of her videos because our hair seems to be similar.  I could still see lots of fenugreek pieces in her hair.  I think it’s not an issue for her because she deep condition after.  That further rinses out the grainy residues.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 1, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  shared these in the random thoughts thread. This is one of my fave channels. Good videos.


Clay actually tightened my curl pattern and made it more defined.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2018)

I am in. I use Henna and other Ayurveda on a regular basis.  Thx.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2018)

Keen said:


> I will be watching more of her videos because our hair seems to be similar.  I could still see lots of fenugreek pieces in her hair.  I think it’s not an issue for her because she deep condition after.  That further rinses out the grainy residues.



I thought that was fenugreek, but she kept insisting it was just water droplets.

We shall see when I try that technique out.


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in. I hope to post more but my health keeps me offline sometimes. But I want to be more active.

I've been using CP Ayurvedic Oil for the past 4 months. I also just recently starting using Chebe Clay Gloss and products with some Ayurveda infused stuff in them.

Also just 2 days ago started doing rice water rinse. So far so good.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yesterday, I used my ayurveda tea mix and Shea Butter with henna oil.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 1, 2018)

ladybevy said:


> Chebe Clay Gloss


I had to look this up, interesting ingredients:

Distilled Water infused with Marshmallow Root, Oatstraw, Nettle, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Rhassoul Clay, Chebe Powder, Coconut Milk, Aloe Vera Juice, Cassia Henna, Apple Cider Vinegar, Molasses, Olive Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Beet Sugar, Vitamin E, Optiphen ND, Peppermint Oil, Spearmint Oil, Fragrance.

Can't use it, but it gives me ideas...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in I will be using henna/indigo at least once a quarter but may switch back to once a month.

Will get back to my clay washes monthly before I color my hair. 

Will be watching the thread to see if there is anything else I want to incorporate. I'm a bit lazy so I won't be adding too much.


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 1, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> I had to look this up, interesting ingredients:
> 
> Distilled Water infused with Marshmallow Root, Oatstraw, Nettle, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Rhassoul Clay, Chebe Powder, Coconut Milk, Aloe Vera Juice, Cassia Henna, Apple Cider Vinegar, Molasses, Olive Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Beet Sugar, Vitamin E, Optiphen ND, Peppermint Oil, Spearmint Oil, Fragrance.
> 
> Can't use it, but it gives me ideas...



I got it when I had a discount to go with it. So far so good. I really like it because it soften my hair and enhanced my little curls (transitioning and my curls are coming out and popping). But once that jar is done I will most likely repurchase but only with a discount. 

Sorry you can't use it but happy to hear that it gives you some ideas!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2018)

@ladybevy
Welcome Sis. 

And I wish a healthier 2018 for you!

@faithVA

Glad to have you join us.  

I am sure you will have some interesting posts.


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 1, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ladybevy
> Welcome Sis.
> 
> And I wish a healthier 2018 for you!
> ...



Thank you very much!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 1, 2018)

Used Hairveda's Vatika Frosting to prepoo
Used Zenia's Ayurvedic oil on roots


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2018)

This evening I used CP ayurveda oil on my scalp and Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk with straight raw shea butter on the length of my hair and ends, no mixing. Hair feels wonderful


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ladybevy
> Welcome Sis.
> 
> And I wish a healthier 2018 for you!
> ...


 Probably not. I am starting to get so boring. I have finally started finding things that work for my hair and I'm not trying much. But I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2018)

faithVA said:


> *Probably not. I am starting to get so boring. I have finally started finding things that work for my hair and I'm not trying much. But I will see what I can come up with.*


@faithVA
Whatever you contribute will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2018)

ladybevy said:


> I got it when I had a discount to go with it. So far so good. I really like it because it soften my hair and enhanced my little curls (transitioning and my curls are coming out and popping). But once that jar is done I will most likely repurchase but only with a discount.
> 
> Sorry you can't use it but happy to hear that it gives you some ideas!!



I was tempted but $6.50 for shipping....

ETA:. I'm a sucker, so I bought it anyway.  Hanging my head in shame.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 1, 2018)

Tonight on my hairline and ends, I used some of the Ayurvedic shea butter mix I made earlier. My skin is pretty soft already but it feels great on my skin so I'm hoping it's even better for my hair. I ordered a some pretty-sounding fragrance oils but I couldn't wait for them to arrive so dashed in 2 drops geranium and 2 drops lemongrass. I will use more fragrance when the new stuff arrives.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 2, 2018)

Used a black tea/peppermint tea pre-wash spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2018)

Was planning to steep a pot of Guava Leaf Tea.  

Decided to possibly steep a pot of Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root, Slippery Elm Teas instead.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 2, 2018)

Shampooed this morning and sprayed my scalp w/aloe vera juice.  Massaged it in, then sprayed my hair with my tea mix.  Which reminds me I have to post what's actually in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2018)

Used Jakeala's Shea/Amla Parfait


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Was planning to steep a pot of Guava Leaf Tea.
> 
> Decided to possibly steep a pot of Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root, Slippery Elm Teas instead.



@IDareT'sHair What changed your mind?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> * What changed your mind?*


@AbsyBlvd
I don't know?  Love, Love, Love Guava Leaf


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 2, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I was tempted but $6.50 for shipping....
> 
> ETA:. I'm a sucker, so I bought it anyway.  Hanging my head in shame.



I bought 2 other things along with it at the time so I didn't mind the shipping price. Lol, hopefully you will love it so you won't have to hang your head in shame. Once you get it let me know what you think!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2018)

My APB Came!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 2, 2018)

Gonna do a henna this weekend. With stain likely.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 2, 2018)

Totally in.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2018)

Today:
Ayurvedic Mask (JMonique's DC'er mixed with Ayurvedic Powders)
Cantu's ACV Rinse 
Green Tea Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 6, 2018)

Herbal infused grapeseed oil to remove shed hairs
EE Ayurvedic Conditioning Shampoo Bar
Herbal infused ACV rinse
EE Herbal Conditioner to DC & detangle

I'm actually looking forward to wash days again, now that they are so simple.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jan 6, 2018)

imaginary said:


> I've just put some rice water to set for my next wash day. I'm also debating doing a henna gloss with some leftover henna that's been in my freezer forever. All I know is next wash day will be a treat.



Question: I definitely forgot to set my rice water aside to ferment yesterday. I’ll catch it on my next wash..... however, I planned on putting my hair in box braids on Sunday. Have you ever used the rice water on protective styles?


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 6, 2018)

For people who make ayurveda teas, do you boil the powder in water then strain? Or do you put the powder in tea bags inside the water then boil?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 6, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> For people who make ayurveda teas, do you boil the powder in water then strain? Or do you put the powder in tea bags inside the water then boil?


I put mine in tea bags or cheese cloth to strain.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 6, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair , i've been MIA what do rice water do for the hair is it for the clay or herb mixes?


----------



## victory777 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hot oil treatment with Kindred Butters henna oil
Infusing Henna oil with oil blends
Infusing fenugreek oil


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> For people who make ayurveda teas, do you boil the powder in water then strain? Or do you put the powder in tea bags inside the water then boil?



I've put mine in tea bags...but then I've opened the tea bag and used the powder on my scalp, after rinsing with the tea.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 6, 2018)

Used my ayurveda glycerin mix on Thursday with my henna infused Shea Butter. 

Debating on doing something this weekend. Still not sure.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2018)

Last night I topped my overnight Elasticizer treatment with my ayurvedic oil. Today I added kalpi tone (I hope I'm not overdoing it), SAA, and hibiscus powder to my clay and left this on for 30mins before rinsing, and continuing to DC with Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream. 

After rinsing with cool water (and some hot to get the DC off my scalp), I smoothed on some DIY ayur-shea mix- focusing on my ends and working the rest up. I topped this with diluted KCCC and braided/ styled up the same as last week. I hope the residue sinks in nicely.

My hair felt good- soft and strong throughout the entire process. There was still a bit of shedding but there finally came a point where the hairs stopped sliding out. Today was a good wash day. I'm looking forward to seeing how it dries.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2018)

@Saludable84 I'm glad I can see the detail in your avi now. I your hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 6, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Saludable84 I'm glad I can see the detail in your avi now. I your hair.


Thank you


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 6, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> For people who make ayurveda teas, do you boil the powder in water then strain? Or do you put the powder in tea bags inside the water then boil?



I put them in a tea bag.  Makes clean up easy.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 6, 2018)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair , i've been MIA what do rice water do for the hair is it for the clay or herb mixes?[/QUOTE
> @IDareT'sHair
> never mind i research the forum and found the rice water threads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2018)

@Ltown 
It has Amino Acids and contains Vitamins B,C,E and is suppose to help with Growth and Conditioning purposes and Shine.  

Made famous in Ja.pan by Heian Court Ladies whose hair draped the floor.

There is a lot of info about doing Fermented RWR(Rice Water Rinses) on-line & YT Videos about how to ferment it.  

Gotta tell you tho' it stanks like Baby Puke.

I usually rinse it off with warm water in a bowl, pour that water out, fill the bowl back up with water and allow it to "ferment" until the next wash day about a week.

@Sharpened and others who do it, may do it differently, but it stanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2018)

@Ltown 
Oh, okay Sis.  Let us know if you decide to try it.  

It's fairly inexpensive and it worked really well for me when I used it.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 6, 2018)

Ltown said:


> I put mine in tea bags or cheese cloth to strain.





AbsyBlvd said:


> I've put mine in tea bags...but then I've opened the tea bag and used the powder on my scalp, after rinsing with the tea.





mzteaze said:


> I put them in a tea bag.  Makes clean up easy.



Thank you ladies.  You are the best! Tea bags it is then...


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 6, 2018)

Could a fenugreek-containing tea be used as a leave-in or moisturising spritz or would the smell be too much?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 6, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Could a fenugreek-containing tea be used as a leave-in or moisturising spritz or would the smell be too much?



I put fenugreek in my tea.  I don't smell it.


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 6, 2018)

I did my rice water rinse as my final rinse today during my wash. This is my 2nd time doing the rice water rinse. I absolutely LOVE it. My hair was so soft afterwards and not much shedding either(which is a plus for me with my transitioning hair). My wash day was so smooth. I will continue to incorporate this. The first time I let it ferment 24 hours but this time I let it ferment for 48 hours. It did smell (but not too bad) and the smell goes away once you wash it out.

Also put some CP infused oil on my scalp.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 6, 2018)

Definitely in this challenge. Will continue to use black, green and fenugreek teas under my dc and as a final rinse. Will also try other teas throughout the year and powders too.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 6, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Question: I definitely forgot to set my rice water aside to ferment yesterday. I’ll catch it on my next wash..... however, I planned on putting my hair in box braids on Sunday. Have you ever used the rice water on protective styles?



Sorry for the late reply. I always meant to try it but got scared of the smell. I see no reason why the smell should linger though, and braids are like the perfect time to do rinses and teas. Just make sure you rinse it really well, or just do it as a step between shampooing and conditioning to make sure the smell dissipates.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 6, 2018)

Also, I made 2 clay mixes this last wash day. One for my hair and one for my scalp. 

Scalp: bentonite, activated charcoal, diatomaceous earth, acv, peppermint oil and bay leaf tea
Hair: bentonite, rhassoul, a smidge of DE, cane vinegar, bay leaf tea

Left those uncovered and let it dry out for better cleansing according to that Green Beauty Channel. Also used my FRW. Soft and strong hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 6, 2018)

Prepooing overnight with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting. This stuff smells so yummy


----------



## alex114 (Jan 6, 2018)

@ladybevy How do you usually prepare your rice water? (I mean, do you use tap or filtered water, is it hot/warm/cold, is there a certain type of container it needs to be stored in, etc.) I was making rice the other day, and rice water rinses crossed my mind, but I wasn't sure of best practices when preparing one.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 6, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Also, I made 2 clay mixes this last wash day. One for my hair and one for my scalp.
> 
> Scalp: bentonite, activated charcoal, diatomaceous earth, acv, peppermint oil and bay leaf tea
> Hair: bentonite, rhassoul, a smidge of DE, cane vinegar, bay leaf tea
> ...


I wanna see your hair/scalp playbook, lol.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 7, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> I wanna see your hair/scalp playbook, lol.



My scalp is super finicky. I've been experimenting with different ways to exfoliate that won't leave me with itchies during the week. This try wasn't the greatest. And my hopes were high with acv, since that usually helps. 

Basically I wish I had a playbook to show .


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> @ladybevy How do you usually prepare your rice water? (I mean, do you use tap or filtered water, is it hot/warm/cold, is there a certain type of container it needs to be stored in, etc.) I was making rice the other day, and rice water rinses crossed my mind, but I wasn't sure of best practices when preparing one.



I always use distilled water. Everything that I have read stated that the best water to use is distilled. I always use  room temperature distilled water. I store it in a glass container with a lid. It works perfect for me. They also said it best to use organic rice but I don't have that right now. So I'm using plain white rice. I always rinse it out first (since it's not organic it will remove all the dirt).


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 7, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Scalp: bentonite, activated charcoal, diatomaceous earth, acv, peppermint oil and bay leaf tea


Does your scalp like aloe? Maybe switch out the tea for aloe and let it sit on the scalp a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114
Hi Ms. Alex!

Are you joining us this year?


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair  Absolutely!

I do henna every 3-4 months. I also use an Ayurvedic hair cream (leave in) and deep conditioner, when I'm not going to the salon to have it deep conditioned. I'm still trying to figure out how to use bentonite clay properly. I feel like when I use it, it refuses to wash off of my scalp.

Edited to add: I completely forgot, because I just got it yesterday, but I'm loving this organic anti-itch weave and braid spray from my salon. It feels so refreshing on my scalp, but I feel like my hair is also smoothed and moisturizer when I use it.

It's aloe vera based, and has glycerin, tea tree oil, orange oil and lavender oil.

 I didn't even remember from when I was transitioning, but both my hair and scalp love aloe vera juice. I need to make more of an effort to incorporate aloe vera juice into my regimen from now on.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

ladybevy said:


> I always use distilled water. Everything that I have read stated that the best water to use is distilled. I always use  room temperature distilled water. I store it in a glass container with a lid. It works perfect for me. They also said it best to use organic rice but I don't have that right now. So I'm using plain white rice. I always rinse it out first (since it's not organic it will remove all the dirt).


Wow, this is so helpful-- thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114 
YAY!


----------



## imaginary (Jan 7, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Does your scalp like aloe? Maybe switch out the tea for aloe and let it sit on the scalp a bit.



I've tried this before with varying results. I'm thinking maybe I need to use an actual chemical exfoliant spray before I apply clay. I can get away without it when I use shampoo and follow up with acv.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

Whipped Up: x2 Different Ayurvedic SB Blends:
x1 4oz UnrefSB, Fenugreek Oil, Fenugreek Powder w/Brown Sugar & Fig frag.rance oil
x1 4oz UnrefSB, Rose Hip Oil, Rose Petal Powder

*May ferment some RWB for next wash day to use as a Rinse*


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

Not sure where to ask, so will post here & in the purchase thread.

Has anyone purchased chebe powder from a reputable source that they can recommend?


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> Wow, this is so helpful-- thank you!



You are so very welcome!! Glad it was helpful. Hoping you have great results. Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *Not sure where to ask, so will post here & in the purchase thread.
> 
> Has anyone purchased chebe powder from a reputable source that they can recommend?*


@mzteaze
Looking to buy some after reading ya'lls post in the SB Thread.  I just looked at one on ebbbbay for $10 for 1oz.  I thought about trying that one?  

Lemme ask @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 I remember FlyG talmbout Chebe?  I think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@mzteaze 
Hopefully, you went out there to ebbay to look at it.  I would have posted the lank, but can't on this device.  (Sorry)


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Looking to buy some after reading ya'lls post in the SB Thread.  I just looked at one on ebbbbay for $10 for 1oz.  I thought about trying that one?
> 
> Lemme ask @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 I remember FlyG talmbout Chebe?  I think?



It seems like there are only a handful of sources.  My personal hangup is that I don't trust eBay as I've been burnt a few times, so that's out for me. 

I might just stick with this pre-made product since I don't seem to need as much as I originally estimated.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Hopefully, you went out there to ebbay to look at it.  I would have posted the lank, but can't on this device.  (Sorry)



No worries, I found that option easily.  I won't purchase from eBay though.  Maybe Amazon or StimuGro.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@mzteaze
I just bought the 1 oz for $10 bucks.  Will let you know when I get it.  

Will mix it into a SB blend.

May also mix a little in an Oil (either Grape Seed or Sweet Almond) because I have a lot of both of these.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Not sure where to ask, so will post here & in the purchase thread.
> 
> Has anyone purchased chebe powder from a reputable source that they can recommend?



I purchased Chebe Butter from Chebe Gold not too long ago but had the worst experience in terms of shipping taking almost a month as well as the Chebe Butter they sent me was very hard/grainy so I ended up trashing it.

Here are two other places that sell Chebe. 

https://www.chebemagic.com/

(This one I believe 2 other members from here purchased without any issue) 


https://www.chebeusa.com/shop/


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> I just bought the 1oz for $10 bucks.  Will let you know when I get it.  Will mix it into a SB blend.
> 
> May also mix a little in an Oil (either Grape Seed or Sweet Almond) because I have a lot of both of these.



Great! Would love some feedback.

There is a unique smell that my product has, so I wonder if it comes from the powder itself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@mzteaze FYI  See @flyygirlll2 response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *There is a unique smell that my product has, so I wonder if it comes from the powder itself.*


@mzteaze
I see it  has Lavender, Cloves, Arabic oils spices & perfumes?  What does your product smell like?

@flyygirlll2 How does yours smell?  Oh, I see you threw it out.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> I see it  has Lavender, Cloves, Arabic oils spices & perfumes?  What does your product smell like?
> 
> @flyygirlll2 How does yours smell?



I bought a premixed gloss from Curls & Potions.  They used mint (peppermint & spearmint EO) to cover up an unusual smell you can detect over the mint.  It's hard to describe. It's not offensive just foreign, if that makes sense.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I purchased Chebe Butter from Chebe Gold not too long ago but had the worst experience in terms of shipping taking almost a month as well as the Chebe Butter they sent me was very hard/grainy so I ended up trashing it.
> 
> Here are two other places that sell Chebe.
> 
> ...





Very helpful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *It's hard to describe. It's not offensive just foreign, if that makes sense.*


@mzteaze 
Makes perfect sense!

@ladybevy
Where are you getting your Chebe stuff from?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair It smelled like how Shea Butter smells when there’s no fragrance added. 

@mzteaze You’re welcome


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Looking to buy some after reading ya'lls post in the SB Thread.  I just looked at one on ebbbbay for $10 for 1oz.  I thought about trying that one?
> 
> Lemme ask @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 I remember FlyG talmbout Chebe?  I think?


@flyygirlll2 uses it. She answered lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 
Thanks Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@Sharpened
Watched the Chebe Video you posted a while back.  Did you ever buy/make a version of it?

I know you said there were things in there you couldn't use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@mzteaze
That little 1 oz I bought won't be here until 01-16


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@mzteaze
There is a shop on ETSY called: Bushy Combs that sells it (Look there).  Marked it as a Fav.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Watched the Chebe Video you posted a while back.  Did you ever buy/make a version of it?
> 
> I know you said there were things in there you couldn't use.


Have not bought the powder yet because I need to test some butters (also not bought yet) to go with it.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh, I see we're talking about chebe! I love it so far. I mix it with my whipped shea butter and use it to seal. It helps my hair retain moisture soooo well. It's hard to use with the protective styles that I mostly use though, so I'm still trying to figure that out. But if you wear twistouts and braidouts as low mani styles, and your chebe is fine enough that it doesn't give your hair a strange cast, I would say that's the optimal time to use it.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> That little 1 oz I bought won't be here until 01-16



That's tough.  Grrrrr!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@mzteaze
Did you look at Bushy Combs on ETSY yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> *Oh, I see we're talking about chebe! I love it so far. I mix it with my whipped shea butter and use it to seal. It helps my hair retain moisture soooo well. It's hard to use with the protective styles that I mostly use though, so I'm still trying to figure that out. But if you wear twistouts and braidouts as low mani styles, and your chebe is fine enough that it doesn't give your hair a strange cast, I would say that's the optimal time to use it*.


@alex114
Where did you get your powder from Ms. Alex?  I think Imma use mine exactly how you are using it to Seal (under wig)

I may also take GSO or RBO and add some of the Powder to it as well.

$10 bucks for 1 oz of powder is pricey.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114
> Where did you get your powder from Ms. Alex?  I think Imma use mine exactly how you are using it to Seal (under wig)
> 
> I may also take GSO or RBO and add some of the Powder to it as well.
> ...



I got some from Chebe Magic and Chebe USA to compare, I think? This was early last fall--so far I haven't seen a big difference between the two, but chebe itself is definitely a game changer. I know some people use it like a henna treatment, but I saw the biggest difference when using it to seal.

And yes! I definitely caught a case of sticker shock both times I bought it, but I'd have to say it's really worth it, especially for those who want insane moisture retention. I've legitimately never had my hair stay moisturized as long as it did, with minimal refreshing, as when I sealed with chebe+butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114
I know @flyygirlll2 had a bad experience with one of them. 

It is very pricey.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2 What happened? I literally don't remember anything about when I ordered them, so I need to know who not to re-order from lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114
I just went back and re-read FlyG's OP.  She got hers from Chebe Gold.  And it was a very grainy butter which she trashed..... Post #108

After also experiencing shipping & CS issues (which I do remember).


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Did you look at Bushy Combs on ETSY yet?



Just checked them out.  I just might take a chance on them.  Hmmmm.

Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I purchased Chebe Butter from Chebe Gold not too long ago but had the worst experience in terms of shipping taking almost a month as well as the Chebe Butter they sent me was very hard/grainy so I ended up trashing it.
> 
> Here are two other places that sell Chebe.*
> 
> ...


@alex114


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *Just checked them out.  I just might take a chance on them.  Hmmmm.
> 
> Thanks for the recommend.*


@mzteaze 
I was gone grab the 4oz Oil since it is "Free Shipping" but decided to gone & wait on my powder.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114
> I just went back and re-read FlyG's OP.  She got hers from Chebe Gold.  And it was a very grainy butter which she trashed..... Post #110
> 
> After also experiencing shipping & CS issues (which I do remember).


Ohhhh, nope, never heard of them, and now I won't be checking them out! 
I can't stand any of that-- and yeah, I can see how chebe would have the potential to be very grainy if not properly prepared by the company. You have to be careful to warm it up in your hands, and really mix it into the butter, even when finely milled.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, I remember mentioning in one of the threads how awful my experience with that vendor was. Smh. Never agian.

@alex114 It definitely wasn’t blended well. I did try a small amount of it on a section of my hair and it dried my hair out. I was expecting something nicely whipped or creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2
I remember in U1B1.

But I couldn't remember if it was Chebe or 21st CW? 

Weren't they both going on around the same time?


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yeah, I remember mentioning in one of the threads how awful my experience with that vendor was. Smh. Never agian.
> 
> @alex114 It definitely wasn’t blended well. I did try a small amount of it on a section of my hair and it dried my hair out. I was expecting something nicely whipped or creamy.


Wow.....that's crazy. I can't even imagine the words chebe and dry in the same sentence lol-- yeah, I got the chebe powder by itself from both vendors, and I mix it with my trusty holy grail unyevu butter from Belle Butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2 @alex114 
My little 1 oz bag won't be here until 01/16 (supposedly)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> Wow.....that's crazy. I can't even imagine the words chebe and dry in the same sentence lol-- yeah, I got the chebe powder by itself from both vendors, and *I mix it with my trusty holy grail unyevu butter from Belle Butters.*


@alex114 
Imma mix mine with my DIY UnrefSB and maybe a little Vitamin E Oil?  Or something.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114
> Imma mix mine with my DIY UnrefSB and maybe a little Vitamin E Oil?  Or something.


That sounds perfect, just make sure whatever it is is very thick and creamy/well-whipped to offset and absorb the texture of the chebe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> *just make sure whatever it is is very thick and creamy/well-whipped to offset and absorb the texture of the chebe.*


@alex114
.....

OT: GSO or RBO might not be "heavy" enough based on this post.  I may hafta' think about a Heavier Oil.  Maybe Avocado Oil (for my Oil Blend)?'

1 oz of Powder isn't very much tho'.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I remember in U1B1.
> 
> But I couldn't remember if it was Chebe or 21st CW?
> ...



I haven’t had any issues with 21st CW products thankfully but that Chebe Butter was a mess. Waste of money for real. 



alex114 said:


> Wow.....that's crazy. I can't even imagine the words chebe and dry in the same sentence lol-- yeah, I got the chebe powder by itself from both vendors, and I mix it with my trusty holy grail unyevu butter from Belle Butters.




I think part of the problem was that it wasn’t a good formulation. I personally don’t like Shea Butter unless it’s whipped or creamy, otherwise it won’t work for my hair. I feel that if I were to try Chebe agian, I’d have to just buy the powder and make my own because after that experience I was over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2
I think 21 was taking a long time to ship out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I personally don’t like Shea Butter unless it’s whipped or creamy, otherwise it won’t work for my hair. I feel that if I were to try Chebe agian, I’d have to just buy the powder and make my own because after that experience I was over it.*


@flyygirlll2
THIS!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> That sounds perfect, just make sure whatever it is is very thick and creamy/well-whipped to offset and absorb the texture of the chebe.



Wait.  Does that mean the chebe powder swells up or something?

Not sure I'm wowed by this Chebe Gloss, BTW. I'm trying really hard to not just buy stuff because I have the means to spend right now.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I think 21 was taking a long time to ship out?



Oh, yes you’re right. I forgot about that. I didn’t order anything from her around that time but many people who ordered were really upset. Speaking of, she sent out an email the other day about a new VIP program.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@mzteaze
I hope my little DIY with this Powder/Oil & SB is worth the $10 bucks I spent on this Powder.  

And if it is, I will buy a slightly larger quantity next time.  I wanted to see how this worked out 1st before I buy more.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Wait.  Does that mean the chebe powder swells up or something?
> 
> *Not sure I'm wowed by this Chebe Glos*s, BTW. I'm trying really hard to not just buy stuff because I have the means to spend right now.



Is this the one from Curls & Potions? I thought about trying that one but they were OOS at the time. My problem is sometimes I buy these things impulsively just for my hair to laugh while I cry from the money I spent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2
I 'thought' about that Hair Stew, but decided it wasn't really something I "needed".

Imma really try to do better this year.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114
> .....
> 
> OT: GSO or RBO might not be "heavy" enough based on this post.  I may hafta' think about a Heavier Oil.  Maybe Avocado Oil (for my Oil Blend)?'
> ...


Oh, I thought you were planning on adding those to your shea butter and chebe mix for slip or because they're good for your hair or something! Yeah, you definitely need a whipped butter of some kind as a complement to the chebe. 

@mzteaze I can't really explain it, but no, I don't think it swells? It just becomes kind of paste-like when it's 'soft' enough to use. Sometimes, I'll add vatika oil to my chebe before the shea butter, and it kind of just looks like and feels like rough, wet dirt until I add in the butter lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114
*My plan is to make x2 separate things with it =*

x1 Whipped UnrefSB w/Chebe Powder and Vitamin E oil or RBO

x1 Oil Infused Chebe (putting Oil & Chebe Powder in a bottle and infusing it)


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Is this the one from Curls & Potions? I thought about trying that one but they were OOS at the time. My problem is sometimes I buy these things impulsively just for my hair to laugh while I cry from the money I spent.



This was DEFINITELY an impulse buy.  I honestly have all of ingredients to make my own except the chebe powder.  Figured I'd try to see if the chebe is worth the purchase.  So far, I can't say I see it as a vision of "must need purchase" just yet.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I 'thought' about that Hair Stew, but decided it wasn't really something I "needed".
> 
> Imma really try to do better this year.



It’s definitely something that can be duped easily so your honestly not missing out on anything. Once I’m done with this bottle, I’ll make my own which will be more cost effective anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2 @mzteaze @alex114 
Excellent Discussion Ladies!...


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114
> *My plan is to make x2 separate things with it =*
> 
> x1 Whipped UnrefSB w/Chebe Powder and Vitamin E oil or RBO
> ...


How will you use the oil infused chebe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *so you’re honestly not missing out on anything. Once I’m done with this bottle,*


@flyygirlll2
I remember you saying it would not be a repurchase, which is why I scratched it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> *How will you use the oil infused chebe?*


@alex114
I wonder if it will work that way? 

I'd use it to Seal with I guess?  Maybe I better just stick to mixing it with the SB?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> This was DEFINITELY an impulse buy.  I honestly have all of ingredients to make my own except the chebe powder.  Figured I'd try to see if the chebe is worth the purchase.  So far, I can't say I see it as a vision of "must need purchase" just yet.



Oh ok. I first heard about this brand from The Mane Objective. She was raving about it so that made me want to try it. At this point I might just get a Chebe paste and make something myself. Chebe USA sells the paste and powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> * I honestly have all of ingredients to make my own except the chebe powder.  Figured I'd try to see if the chebe is worth the purchase.  So far, I can't say I see it as a vision of "must need purchase" just yet*.


@mzteaze
I think we'll know better, when we are able to whip up & "test" our own blends.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114
> I wonder if it will work that way?
> 
> I'd use it to Seal with I guess?  Maybe I better just stick to mixing it with the SB?


You can definitely go ahead and try? But based on my playing around with it, it is too heavy for any oil, even possibly JBCO-- it'll just soak it up and look like wet dirt, which will then be pretty hard/messy to apply, and then difficult to make stick to your hair. JBCO wasn't terrible as a complement to chebe, but it didn't hold a candle to SB, for me.

When you sit down and play with it, I'm sure you'll see whether oil infused chebe makes sense for you. Although, I wonder if oil infused chebe wouldn't make a really good pre poo, or complement to deep conditioning, rather than sealant. *puts on thinking face*


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

For those mixing it with Shea butter, how are you applying it and how long do you leave it on? 

What about the paste?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> I think we'll know better, when we are able to whip up & "test" our own blends.



Now you are tempting me. I'm curious but.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2
So far...None of my Blends have came out, Hard, Grainy, Gritty and not well mixed, so if MY STUFF ain't coming out "Grainy" and not well-blended, nobody that selling stuff should be coming out that way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114 
Imma just stick to mixing it with Butta' thanks for that. 

Cause I only have 1 ounce and I can't be wasting it - experimenting and playin' around.

So, if it works best with Butta' - Butta' it is.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair Exactly. They tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2
I bought something from that Asha Miel? (ETSY) It was terrible.  Awful.  Like a pre-schooler threw it together.

Overpriced and poorly crafted. #hatedit


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Makes perfect sense!
> 
> @ladybevy
> Where are you getting your Chebe stuff from?



I got my Chebe stuff from Curls and Potions. It was the Chebe Clay Gloss. I liked it from the both times I have used it. But it on the pricey side but got it with a discount(at the time 40% off). That is the only way I will buy it.

I am not a mixologist. I don't have the time, patience or skills for that(also have health issues). So I usually just buy stuff. I wish I was though. It would be much cheaper and easier.


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> Oh, I see we're talking about chebe! I love it so far. I mix it with my whipped shea butter and use it to seal. It helps my hair retain moisture soooo well. It's hard to use with the protective styles that I mostly use though, so I'm still trying to figure that out. But if you wear twistouts and braidouts as low mani styles, and your chebe is fine enough that it doesn't give your hair a strange cast, I would say that's the optimal time to use it.



Hmm, I might try this. Thank you for this info!!


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> For those mixing it with Shea butter, how are you applying it and how long do you leave it on?
> 
> What about the paste?


I usually dampen my hair a bit with either straight water from a spray bottle, or my Oyin Juices and Berries spritz, then I section my hair and go through, making sure that the chebe butter mix is getting on all my strands. I usually start a couple inches away from my scalp, also. Then I'll braid up or Bantu knot my hair (braid if I'm wearing a wig). In terms of leaving it on, when my hair is out, I'll leave it until the next time I wash, which could be two weeks. 

I don't rinse it, since the first video I ever saw with the women from Chad was of them actually allowing the chebe to kind of build up on their hair, with their applying it every 5 or so days with no washing. I've also re-applied it twice in two weeks without washing, which I really liked. It made my hair hang more rather than shrinking from being damp, which was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114
Imma heavily apply and still wash weekly on wash day.

Good Post!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I bought something from that Asha Miel? (ETSY) It was terrible.  Awful.  Like a pre-schooler threw it together.
> 
> Overpriced and poorly crafted. #hatedit



I heard about that vendor before but never purchased. Some of these vendors play too much.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114
> Imma heavily apply and still wash weekly on wash day.
> 
> Good Post!


I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I heard about that vendor before but never purchased. Some of these vendors play too much*.


@flyygirlll2

Good or Bad? 

Don't!

I wish I wouldna' wasted no money on that mess. (x4 oz Ayurvedic Hair Creme $19.00 *including shipping).



alex114 said:


> *I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!*


@alex114
I won't get the little 'jive time' 1 ounce until 01/16/18 (or where-bouts)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114 @mzteaze @ElevatedEnergy @Aggie @flyygirlll2
What Ya'll doin' with Clays: Rhassoul, Kaolin, Bentonite?  Anything?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair I didn’t hear anything bad about  her though. I think there was a member here I forget her name but she had purchased from there and liked the product from what I can recall.

$19 for a 4 oz Ayurvedic Cream? 

No ma’am. Playing too much.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair I have some Koalin Clay that I mixed into African Black Soap. The results were good. It clumped my coils and it didn’t strip my hair.

I found the ABS at Marshall’s. I tend to find a lot of hidden hair gems at  my local Marshall’s .


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114
> .....
> 
> OT: GSO or RBO might not be "heavy" enough based on this post.  I may hafta' think about a Heavier Oil.  Maybe Avocado Oil (for my Oil Blend)?'
> ...



RBO, Castor, Pumpkin Seed and Wheat Germ. FYI, the stench of wheat germ is hard to mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@Saludable84
Thank you.  I think Imma stick to mixing it in SB Blends. 

I'm "really" not a Mixtress

I was wondering *cough* if KB or APB will dibble-dabble in Chebe?


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @ElevatedEnergy @Aggie @flyygirlll2
> What Ya'll doin' with Clays: Rhassoul, Kaolin, Bentonite?  Anything?


I have no clue how to use it tbh-- it makes my hair soft and defined, but I can't get the right mix to make it easy to wash off of my scalp, which is a huge problem/deal breaker for me because I have seborrheic dermatitis, and messing with my scalp too much/scrubbing it too hard to remove stuff can lead to breakouts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@flyygirlll2  Yep. Ms. Blue.  I was looking for some Ayurvedic Blends and went up in there being "silly".

I shoulda' just stuck with my 16oz of APB and had I know she was going to send x2 oz Jars, I would have gotten x2 different fragrances. 

I just opened that package today.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @ElevatedEnergy @Aggie @flyygirlll2
> What Ya'll doin' with Clays: Rhassoul, Kaolin, Bentonite?  Anything?



Rhassoul leaves a residue over time so I don’t bother with it. Love kaolin (conditioning and not stripping) and bentonite (stripping and cleansing).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114 @flyygirlll2
Most of my "experiences" with Clays have all been in Pre-Mixes. i.e. Naturelle Grow's Pink Clay, J.Monique's Rhassoul & Bentonite Detox, ST'icals "Coil-Soil" (that I thought was very good and it was only offered once)  and plenty of others.

I had purchased a jar of Bentonite early in my HHJ and swapped it with someone, cause I knew I wasn't gone do anything with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> *Rhassoul leaves a residue over time so I don’t bother with it. Love kaolin (conditioning and not stripping) and bentonite (stripping and cleansing)*.


@Saludable84 
Thanks for weighin' in on this one!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Thank you.  I think Imma stick to mixing it in SB Blends.
> 
> I'm "really" not a Mixtress
> ...



That’s a good question. Hopefully someone will, but based on you ladies reviews, idk. 

It’s funny because I was just speaking to a friend about chebe. She just told me she was going to fall down a rabbit hole, but it’s just so much. She said she wished she knew because someone in her office just came back from there. I was looking at the prices on these sites and those that I have bookmarked. 

How much exactly do you need for an 8oz batch. It just seems so costly.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @flyygirlll2
> Most of my "experiences" with Clays have all been in Pre-Mixes. i.e. Naturelle Grow's Pink Clay, J.Monique's Rhassoul & Bentonite Detox, ST'icals "Coil-Soil" (that I thought was very good and it was only offered once)  and plenty of others.
> 
> I had purchased a jar of Bentonite early in my HHJ and swapped it with someone, cause I knew I wasn't gone do anything with it.


Ohhhhh-- I'll need to looked into pre-mixes then! Thanks <3


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

@Saludable84
I keep forgetting what SM's Purification Hair Masque used?  What type of Clay?  I do have a couple "Charcoal" products as well.

Recently been seeing several "Activated Charcoal" products.

@alex114
JMonique has a good Dead Sea Mud Cleansing Conditioner (it's messy tho') very stimulating.

I liked Sarenzo's Clay Wash too, but tryna' curb a bunch of spending & shipping costs.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I keep forgetting what SM's Purification Hair Masque used?  What type of Clay?  I do have a couple "Charcoal" products as well.
> 
> Recently been seeing several "Activated Charcoal" products.


I think it’s either bentonite or kaolin. Not 100%. The old mask was really good. I still have some around. Idk what’s in that white jar  it was very purifying and conditioning though.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair activated charcoal in clay is really good too. Better cleansing and shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> How much exactly do you need for an 8oz batch. *It just seems so costly.*


@Saludable84
Agreed.

It's definitely not cost effective.  

Gurl....I'm still 'ticked' I paid $10 for 1 oz........


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @ElevatedEnergy @Aggie @flyygirlll2
> What Ya'll doin' with Clays: Rhassoul, Kaolin, Bentonite?  Anything?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @ElevatedEnergy @Aggie @flyygirlll2
> What Ya'll doin' with Clays: Rhassoul, Kaolin, Bentonite?  Anything?



I've been trying rhassoul as part of my overall ayurvedic mixes.  But I have all three so plan to try a mix as recommended by Green Beauty sometime this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> *I think it’s either bentonite or kaolin. Not 100%. The old mask was really good. I still have some around. Idk what’s in that white jar  it was very purifying and conditioning though.*


@Saludable84
I may have about x4 of the Old.  Never even bothered to look at the new.  Never was a "big" SM buyer.

Too lazy to go look.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2018)

I was gone reup on JMonique's Rhassoul & Bentonite to use as a "base" for my Ayurvedic DC'er Blends during her 50% @mzteaze but didn't.

I do have her Charcoal (unopened).  And a couple Dead Sea Mud Masks.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 7, 2018)

Used Zenia's Ayurvedic Oil on scalp during DC


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> That’s a good question. Hopefully someone will, but based on you ladies reviews, idk.
> 
> It’s funny because I was just speaking to a friend about chebe. She just told me she was going to fall down a rabbit hole, but it’s just so much. She said she wished she knew because someone in her office just came back from there. I was looking at the prices on these sites and those that I have bookmarked.
> 
> How much exactly do you need for an 8oz batch. It just seems so costly.



I know how you're friend feels.  Not only is there an unknown factor but the relative limited options for purchase means if you get hooked, it could cost an arm and leg.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair I have both  Bentonite and Rhassoul Clay as well. Rhassoul is not bad except that I found it hard to clean off my scalp. Bentonite works well when I mix it with Koalin Clay, it helps offset the clarifying/stripping feel from it. 

 Chebe is just expensive in general. I was even looking at the wholesale price and it was high as all get out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 7, 2018)

I would like to know why Chebe is so expensive but Ayurvedic herbs aren't?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @ElevatedEnergy @Aggie @flyygirlll2
> What Ya'll doin' with Clays: Rhassoul, Kaolin, Bentonite?  Anything?



I like bentonite clay and rhassoul clay, but for different reasons. I used bentonite clay around 3 times last year for a deep cleansing detox. I mixed 5 heaping spoonfuls with enough ACV to make a mask.

Rhassoul clay is more conditioning then cleansing, so I wouldn' t use it alone.

I have a clay shampoo bar that I made with a 4 to 1 ratio of bentonite clay to rhassoul clay. Bentonite will do the heavy duty cleansing while rhassoul would give you more conditioning properties with a smaller element of cleansing. The bar is still curing but I plan to put it in rotation and eliminate the bentonite clay mask that I was using last year.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was gone reup on JMonique's Rhassoul & Bentonite to use as a "base" for my Ayurvedic DC'er Blends during her 50% @mzteaze but didn't.
> 
> I do have her Charcoal (unopened).  And a couple Dead Sea Mud Masks.



You know.  I'm a mixtress because ALL of these products are relatively cheap to reproduce once you get a reasonable copy.  The only other mix I've tried I liked but at $25 a tube wasn't going to be a regular thing.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I would like to know why Chebe is so expensive but Ayurvedic herb aren't?



Limited shipping from one area with spotty Postal service.  The one YouTuber that was also selling the product raised the price because the postal cost went up unexpectedly.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I have both  Bentonite and Rhassoul Clay as well. Rhassoul is not bad except that I found it hard to clean off my scalp. Bentonite works well when I mix it with Koalin Clay, it helps offset the clarifying/stripping feel from it.
> 
> Chebe is just expensive in general. I was even looking at the wholesale price and it was high as all get out.



I liked the Rhassoul originally until I started getting the build up. When I used the CD Rhassoul Clay Mask, it was really good, but i got the same affect as using the clay alone. Sucks, because of all three, it gives me the best definition. The bentonite and kaolin have give them me nice results. 

I also saw the chebe on wholesale. I cried.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> I liked the Rhassoul originally until I started getting the build up. When I used the CD Rhassoul Clay Mask, it was really good, but i got the same affect as using the clay alone. Sucks, because of all three, it gives me the best definition. The bentonite and kaolin have give them me nice results.
> 
> I also saw the chebe on wholesale. I cried.



As conditioning as Rhassoul is, I don’t like the build up. Still have a bag of it sitting in my closet. I love Kaolin Clay though.

Yeah, that wholesale price for Chebe  is crazy Even if I decide to venture into using it, I know it would cost so much to keep up. Meh, I guess I’ll still do my Henna glosses for the time being


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 7, 2018)

Funny that this thread popped up. I used henna tonight. Added coffee. Note to everyone: brew the coffee, don’t use coffee grounds.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jan 7, 2018)

Clay/Mud Cleanser:

-1/4c Rhassoul Clay
-1/4c Aloe Vera Gel (next time Juice)
-1/4c warm water
-10 drops Ylang Ylang
-10 drops Rosemary

First Impression - my hair and scalp felt extremely clean and moisturized. I did do a mini chop today so my ends felt really good. I LOVE THIS CLAY WASH. My strands felt so incredibly smooth. It made twisting my hair very easily. Definitely won’t be skipping my next clay wash. I’ll be sure to you use a shampoo scalp massager w/ it next week.

ETA: my rotating cleansers


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 8, 2018)

Me too I noticed that rhassoul clay tends to react with some components of conditioners, and DCs (maybe the conditioning alcohols or the BTMS?) and form a sticky layer that behaves like clay build-up and is not possible to wash out with water unlike rhassoul itself with is very water-soluble. So I definitely wouldn't use it on top of a DC or if my hair has a lot of leave-in conditioner or dirt in it. In fact I generally cowash my hair first then use the clay to define my curls.

Interestingly, my hair naturally tends to be dry and in contrast to most of you, I actually find rhassoul clay to be slightly stripping on its own. I need to mix it with generous amounts of oil first before I apply.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 8, 2018)

For those that noticed build up from rhassoul, does that mean you did not use shampoo afterwards?


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 8, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> For those that noticed build up from rhassoul, does that mean you did not use shampoo afterwards?



If you use shampoo that build up thing washes out easily but shampoo in itself can disrupt the curls (though some shampoos can be defining) so the best thing to do I guess would be shampoo and/or conditioner then clay to define.

If you cowash or wash before clay you make sure that there is nothing on your hair that the rhassoul clay can react with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

@ShortyDooWhop 
Hi Ms. Shorty!

This is an active challenge.  Do you plan on joining us?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
IKR?  I looked at the Wholesale Price of Chebe as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Do you think you'll ever do anything with Chebe Powder? 

*inquiring minds wanna know?*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Do you think you'll ever do anything with Chebe Powder?
> 
> *inquiring minds wanna know?*



Usually when I think about plants or just anything that comes from the Earth, there is a level of excitement that comes...a small fire that ignites for me. I don't get that for chebe. It doesn't make my spidey senses tingle...for that reason, I have 0 interest in it. I always trust my instincts. It is my greatest super power. LOL

I've been working on my first love....aromatherapy. With all these fragrances I ordered from Bulk Apothecary...especially these Bath & Body Works dupes. Doing a little something with wax melts. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @ElevatedEnergy @Aggie @flyygirlll2
> What Ya'll doin' with Clays: Rhassoul, Kaolin, Bentonite?  Anything?


@IDareT'sHair 

Nothing yet. I've been too sick and/or too busy to worry about it for the past 4 weeks. It looks like I might be feeling better this coming weekend so I might get to mixing up some stuff.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Usually when I think about plants or just anything that comes from the Earth, there is a level of excitement that comes...a small fire that ignites for me. I don't get that for chebe. It doesn't make my spidey senses tingle...for that reason, I have 0 interest in it. I always trust my instincts. It is my greatest super power. LOL
> 
> I've been working on my first love....aromatherapy. With all these fragrances I ordered from Bulk Apothecary...especially these Bath & Body Works dupes. Doing a little something with wax melts. @IDareT'sHair


I was interested earlier but now I'm not because I figure I can use my ayurveda powders the same way and seal them in with my shea butter and get the same, if not better, results.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I have some Koalin Clay that I mixed into African Black Soap. The results were good. It clumped my coils and it didn’t strip my hair.



Hmm this sounds like a great plan.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 8, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> For those that noticed build up from rhassoul, does that mean you did not use shampoo afterwards?


 I did not. I just kept rinsing until I didn’t see any residue.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 8, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Limited shipping from one area with spotty Postal service.  The one YouTuber that was also selling the product raised the price because the postal cost went up unexpectedly.


Okay. I have heard that postal shipping is going to go up again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

Steeped & Froze: Guava Leaf Tea yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

My 1 oz of Chebe (purchased yesterday) actually shipped today  It still has an est. Delivery Date of 01/16.


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ShortyDooWhop
> Hi Ms. Shorty!
> 
> This is an active challenge.  Do you plan on joining us?



Totally missed it. Yup! Count me in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

ShortyDooWhop said:


> *Totally kissed it. Yup! Count me in!*


@ShortyDooWhop
Hey Lady!

I started thinkin' maybe Ms. Shorty had a recent name change and was already in here? 

Anywho, so happy to have you join us this Year!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 1 oz of Chebe (purchased yesterday) actually shipped today  It still has an est. Delivery Date of 01/16.


@IDareT'sHair 
Where did you purchase yours from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Where did you purchase yours from?*


@Aggie
ebbbbbay $10.00 for 1 ounce.  Can't miss it - just type in Chebe Powder.  

I would post the link, but can't on this device.

I wanna mix it with my SB for some type of Chebepomade.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair 
Wow! That really is expensive. I dunno. I really don't want to spend $10 and ounce .


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ShortyDooWhop
> Hey Lady!
> 
> I started thinkin' maybe Ms. Shorty had a recent name change and was already in here?
> ...


Thank you, IDareT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Wow! That really is expensive. I dunno. I really don't want to spend $10 and ounce .*


@Aggie
I thought so too! 

We discussed it last night in great detail, in this thread.  But it will at least allow me to see what the hype is.  I saw 1.7 oz for $14.00.  It all is very expensive.  The one for $10 was the cheapest I saw.

From what I saw on YT, you use very little.  So, I figure, I should be able to get several jars out of 1 ounce.

I have a Colleague who is in Ni-geria on business and suppose to return sometime this month or next month - I asked him to bring me some Shea Butter (said yes) - then yesterday I emailed him to see if he could/would find & bring me some Chebe Powder back (if he can find it).  I haven't heard back from him (yet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

ShortyDooWhop said:


> *Thank you, IDareT*


@ShortyDooWhop
Really happy to have you in here with us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

@Aggie 
I also did not wanna buy a Pre-Mix of anything (Chebe).  I wanna make it myself.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I also did not wanna buy a Pre-Mix of anything (Chebe).  I wanna make it myself.


This is understandable wanting to make your own balms and butters since they are ridiculously expensive plus, you have no idea, how much Chebe is in those things.

Mix on girlie - I ain't hatin' on ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2018)

Aggie said:


> T*his is understandable wanting to make your own balms and butters since they are ridiculously expensive plus, you have idea, how much Chebe is in those things.
> Mix on girlie - I ain't hatin' on ya*.


@Aggie
I was looking at the prices of some of those Pre-Made Masks/Pastes etc..and decided I'd be better off with the Powder.

Those Prices!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I was looking at the prices of some of those Pre-Made Masks/Pastes etc..and decided I'd be better off with the Powder.
> 
> Those Prices!


They are a bit much. I can try the one ounce and see how that works.

I’m also interested in just using the ayurveda herbs straight in my next Shea Butter batch.

Forgot to mention yesterday, I used my deep conditioner with Shea Butter and mixed in some herbs. My hair feels strengthened a bit. Drier. I’m fine with that.

Used my Shea Butter last night.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> So far...None of my Blends have came out, Hard, Grainy, Gritty and not well mixed, so if MY STUFF ain't coming out "Grainy" and not well-blended, nobody that selling stuff should be coming out that way!



Listen the grittiness and the price is what made me hold off on trying chebe. Honestly it's like we gotta do everything ourselves 



Saludable84 said:


> Rhassoul leaves a residue over time so I don’t bother with it. Love kaolin (conditioning and not stripping) and bentonite (stripping and cleansing).



This is honestly just a big AHA moment for me. I really need to branch out with the clays I use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2018)

imaginary said:


> *Listen the grittiness and the price is what made me hold off on trying chebe. Honestly it's like we gotta do everything ourselves.*


@imaginary 
I hope the Combo of the SB, Oil mixed with the Chebe will aid with any grittiness.  With only an ounce Imma hafta' use a really small amount in my blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> *They are a bit much. I can try the one ounce and see how that works.
> I’m also interested in just using the ayurveda herbs straight in my next Shea Butter batch.*


@Saludable84 
And we'll have a better gauge of exactly how much we are using in our blends.  Hard to say with an already pre-mix.  

I made a SB 'batch' with Fenugreek Powder.  Also, one with Rose Powder and one with Amla Powder.  And used their matching Oils (fenugreek, rose hips and amla in the Butter Blends) All came out nice and nicely whipped.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 10, 2018)

I did this today:

My mix had a little amla powder, raw aloe with distilled water, cold-pressed castor, ACV, and glycerin. Scrubbed my scalp as I applied it. Hair and scalp are cleansed without being stripped. Nice.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2018)

I used some AVG in my prepoo today but I think I may have used a little too much this time. I like mine to have a little more oil and it had more avg.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2018)

@alex114 @mzteaze @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie @Sharpened
My 1 oz of Chebe Powder came today.  And.....Yasssss it stanks.

1 oz is a good amount to start with (for $10.00) I think I'll be able to make several SB Blends out of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2018)

DIY Unref SB Blend with Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie @Sharpened
> My 1 oz of Chebe Powder came today.  And.....Yasssss it stanks.
> 
> 1 oz is a good amount to start with (for $10.00) I think I'll be able to make several SB Blends out of this.


That’s really good to know. I will order some tomorrow!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie @Sharpened
> My 1 oz of Chebe Powder came today.  And.....Yasssss it stanks.
> 
> 1 oz is a good amount to start with (for $10.00) I think I'll be able to make several SB Blends out of this.


Ooooh @IDareT'sHair 

I am so excited to hear this. I can't wait to hear how you will get the fragrance right .


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair

You know, if you have some rose petal powder, that might make your blend smell wonderful. I really  love that powder. I think I will buy more before I run out because I already know, I will probably be putting that in all my ayur-blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *I am so excited to hear this. I can't wait to hear how you will get the fragrance right .*


@Aggie
Lawd  Can anythang help get it right?  It stanks.


Aggie said:


> *You know, if you have some rose petal powder, that might make you r blend smell wonderful. I really  love that powder. I think I will buy more before I run out because I already know, I will probably be putting that in all my ayur-blends.*


@Aggie
I do.  And it does smell good. 

I have those Fra.grance Oils.  I will pull out the skrongest one for that bad-boy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> *That’s really good to know. I will order some tomorrow!*


@Saludable84
Very Finely Sifted....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Lawd  Can anythang help get it right?  It stanks.
> 
> @Aggie
> ...


I still wanna hear about how you will get it to smell awesome .


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie @Sharpened
> My 1 oz of Chebe Powder came today.  And.....Yasssss it stanks.
> 
> 1 oz is a good amount to start with (for $10.00) I think I'll be able to make several SB Blends out of this.



Thank you for letting me know. I’m debating on whether to pull the trigger and get some.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @alex114 @mzteaze @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie @Sharpened
> My 1 oz of Chebe Powder came today.  And.....Yasssss it stanks.
> 
> 1 oz is a good amount to start with (for $10.00) I think I'll be able to make several SB Blends out of this.



Girl!. I hope you like it.  

I can't see myself repurchasing my product again at this point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *I can't see myself repurchasing my product again at this point.*


@mzteaze


Imma try to blend this powder up with some SB and see what it look like.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> 
> 
> Imma try to blend this powder up with some SB and see what it look like.



You know I'm waiting for your review, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *You know I'm waiting for your review, right?*


@mzteaze
Shole do.  I smelled inside that bag.....


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Shole do.  I smelled inside that bag.....





When you can detect something on top of peppermint AND spearmint essential oils, it HAS to be disgusting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2018)

@mzteaze @alex114 @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie @Sharpened 
So I mixed up some Chebe, Unrefined SB and I used Grape Seed Oil. 

Whipped up very smooth.  No scent.  Did not use a Fragrance Oil.  I think the one ounce (1 oz) should make several batches.  

But it turned out extremely well.  I made x1 8oz Jar and x1 4oz Jar.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze @alex114 @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie @Sharpened
> So I mixed up some Chebe, Unrefined SB and I used Grape Seed Oil.
> 
> Whipped up very smooth.  No scent.  Did not use a Fragrance Oil.  I think the one ounce (1 oz) should make several batches.
> ...



@IDareT'sHair 
Waiting to hear how it works on your hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 12, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze @alex114 @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie @Sharpened
> So I mixed up some Chebe, Unrefined SB and I used Grape Seed Oil.
> 
> Whipped up very smooth.  No scent.  Did not use a Fragrance Oil.  I think the one ounce (1 oz) should make several batches.
> ...



Please leave a review when you get a chance. I should be receiving my butters, oils, and mixer by tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2018)

I just put some henna in my hair and will be sleeping with it tonight to shorten my day tomorrow. I will do a second step indigo treatment in the morning. 

I have to quit or at least slow down using the demi-permanent color because I have some breakage only in the areas I use it most. I also need to purchase some Olaplex to help repair those areas that are not yet broken off.

I used it far too often during the last 4 or 5 months of the 2017 and by the looks of it, I need a really big hair cut. My hair looks bad ladies. I never noticed it until I separated it to use my shea butter mix. 

So sadly,  I have to get a really big hair cut sometime this month and start again. I don't mind because I prefer a healthy head of hair on my head than broken hair. I need to take some pics and document my new progress moving forward.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

Applied: JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

@flyygirlll2 @Aggie
The Chebe Powder from this vendor was very, very finely sifted.  It blended in the SB very well and whipped non-gritty or grainy.  

I also used a "splash" of Grape Seed Oil in my Blend.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 13, 2018)

Let us know how it works on your hair! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

Cleanse - JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash
ACV Rinse - Cantu Root Rinse
Tea Rinse - Pure Green


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 13, 2018)

Getting my tea in this week by DCing with Green Tea and Babassu DC.  It's literally on my hair now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I just put some henna in my hair and will be sleeping with it tonight to shorten my day tomorrow. I will do a second step indigo treatment in the morning.
> 
> I have to quit or at least slow down using the demi-permanent color because I have some breakage only in the areas I use it most. I also need to purchase some Olaplex to help repair those areas that are not yet broken off.
> 
> ...


Okay just an update on the above post. After washing out my henna this morning, my hair does not seem half so bad anymore. I will not do a deep cut anymore either. I will trim it back a little but not a lot since it's not so bad after all. I will do a full henna treatment (no gloss) every 3 weeks to whip back into great shape. I will still be doing glosses in between however.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> Getting my tea in this week by DCing with Green Tea and Babassu DC.  It's literally on my hair now.


So @IDareT'sHair,

How are you DCing with green tea and Babassu DC? Describe your process please.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> So @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> How are you DCing with green tea and Babassu DC? Describe your process please.



Is this for me?
This is a DC from Kindred Butters. I'm just using it like a normal DC (I've already washed, now leaving this on for 30 minutes while wearing my heating cap).


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> Is this for me?
> This is a DC from Kindred Butters. I'm just using it like a normal DC (I've already washed, now leaving this on for 30 minutes while wearing my heating cap).


Oh! . I was thinking that it was actual tea. And yeah, I tagged the wrong person. My bad, carry on !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

@spacetygrss
Well I was going to ask you "whose" Green Tea DC'er you were using?  

So thanks for answering that.  I know there are several out there in the Hand-made Natural Game.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Oh! . I was thinking that it was actual tea. And yeah, I tagged the wrong person. My bad, carry on !



 
The first ingredient is literally "water infused with matcha green tea."  That's why I'm not going to use any tea spritzes or anything today. I don't want to go overboard.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> The first ingredient is literally "water infused with matcha green tea."  That's why I'm not going to use any tea spritzes or anything today. I don't want to go overboard.


I believe I bought that DC so will be using mine as well very soon. Thanks hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

I guess I'll 'ferment' some RW for next wash day.  

*Lawd lemme remember to use it this time*

Last time it stank so bad I threw out the container I fermented it in.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2018)

Washed with my Ayurvedic shampoo bar
Brewed up some green/black tea and added that to some ACV to rinse with.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 13, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess I'll 'ferment' some RW for next wash day.
> 
> *Lawd lemme remember to use it this time*
> 
> Last time it stank so bad I threw out the container I fermented it in.



This is why I can't do it. 
Do you HAVE to let it ferment for this treatment to work? I really can't do vile-smelling stuff.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I believe I bought that DC so will be using mine as well very soon. Thanks hon.


Ooops I don't have the KB Green Tea DC. I have Joe's Joe and the Babassu one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> *Do you HAVE to let it ferment for this treatment to work? I really can't do vile-smelling stuff.*


@spacetygrss 
Yeah...I kinda think that might be the point.

And yassss it is vile.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm traveling right now.  Are there any ayurvedic recommendations for on the ground purchases?

 I'm in the DMV area if that makes a difference.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 13, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @spacetygrss
> Yeah...I kinda think that might be the point.
> 
> And yassss it is vile.



Yeaaaaaah....I won't be trying this.  I'll sit this one out.
Good luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> *Yeaaaaaah....I won't be trying this.  I'll sit this one out.
> Good luck!*


@spacetygrss
Once you finish it up with a Final Rinse (R/O) you can't smell it.  

It doesn't "linger" but it does wreak of Baby-Puke.

Come On Girl....Try it at least once!....


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 13, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @spacetygrss
> Once you finish it up with a Final Rinse (R/O) you can't smell it.
> 
> It doesn't "linger" but it does wreak of Baby-Puke.
> ...





Nah. I'm good. You're description didn't make it any better.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 13, 2018)

HOT with Kindred Butters' Henna oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

Whipped up another small batch of SB w/Chebe.

This time I used:
Unrefined SB
Chebe Powder
Linseed Oil
Fenugreek Oil
EVOO
And it stanks....

I tried to add Pineapple F.ragran.ce Oil and even that could cover it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

victory777 said:


> *HOT with Kindred Butters' Henna oil*


@victory777
That sounds good. 

I added some of that on top of my Ayurvedic Mask.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes!! It's such a great product!! It's light like a serum, much lighter than my Diy Curly Proverbz brew.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 14, 2018)

Used green and fenugreek tea under my dc and as a final rinse.


----------



## Britt (Jan 14, 2018)

hi ladies, yesterday I finally henna my hair. It was my first time and I did a mixture of 1/2 henna, 1/2 indigo and left it on my hair for a good 5-6 hours.  I deep conditioned afterwards and my hair felt good. I am currently transitioning. The few grays I have are a light reddish tone. Just want to thank @ElevatedEnergy for answering all my questions .  I'm gonna henna again doing the roots only this Friday and sleep with it in my hair. My entire day was ate up yesterday doing my hair. i will use more like 75% indigo and 25% henna mix. I used hot water to mix and had let my henna mixture sit overnight in a glass jar.  I need my grays to color more deeply.


----------



## Britt (Jan 14, 2018)

For those of you who henna consistently, does it loosen your texture? I'm wondering if this will help out some since I'm transitioning? Do any of you sleep with the henna overnight to help save on time and ensure processing?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 14, 2018)

Britt said:


> For those of you who henna consistently, does it loosen your texture? I'm wondering if this will help out some since I'm transitioning? Do any of you sleep with the henna overnight to help save on time and ensure processing?



@Britt I've slept with henna overnight but I don't think it needs that long. I usually try to keep it on my hair for about 4hrs. Ooh, and just to pick up on your previous post, how hot was the water you used to mix your henna? Hot water will cause the dye to release quickly, and too hot will kill off the lawsone (dye molecules), resulting in a poor stain. I think loosening your texture is dependent upon number of applications and technique. I do not smooth my henna, I scrunch to avoid loosening.


----------



## Britt (Jan 14, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Britt I've slept with henna overnight but I don't think it needs that long. I usually try to keep it on my hair for about 4hrs. Ooh, and just to pick up on your previous post, how hot was the water you used to mix your henna? Hot water will cause the dye to release quickly, and too hot will kill off the lawsone (dye molecules), resulting in a poor stain. I think loosening your texture is dependent upon number of applications and technique. I do not smooth my henna, I scrunch to avoid loosening.


Thank u for this! 
I boiled water and then let it cool off for a bit. So many nuances with this henna stuff lol. Should i use warm water only next time? Would a heating cap for an hour speed up the process some?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 14, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I've been trying rhassoul as part of my overall ayurvedic mixes.  But I have all three so plan to try a mix as recommended by Green Beauty sometime this month.


I am currently using this very mix. I’m on my second cleansing and my hair is very soft but defined and manageable. I’ve always loved Rhassoul and thought that Bentonite was drying but this combination of the three is giving my hair life.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 14, 2018)

Britt said:


> Thank u for this!
> I boiled water and then let it cool off for a bit. So many nuances with this henna stuff lol. Should i use warm water only next time? Would a heating cap for an hour speed up the process some?



You're welcome. Yes, warm is ok. I don't have a heating cap but I don't see how using one could hurt. I feel like I've read @ElevatedEnergy say she uses heat (maybe fro the dryer) with her henna/indigo applications. If not, I know someone round here does.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 14, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am currently using this very mix. I’m on my second cleansing and my hair is very soft but defined and manageable. I’ve always loved Rhassoul and thought that Bentonite was drying but this combination of the three is giving my hair life.



I've been doing a kaolin and bentonite mix for a few washes and I really like the balance between the two. Bentonite cleans my hair really well and the kaolin conditions. I plan to wash with these two clays with rice vinegar instead of acv (fist time, hope it goes well). It would be interesting to see how my hair feels with rhassoul clay added.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Jan 14, 2018)

Back on the hair side...let's give it a go! I just did my first henna treatment in at least 2.5-3 yrs


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 14, 2018)

I’m pretty sure I didn’t officially join this challenge but I’m in!  One week and two cleansings in and my hair looks and feels amazing.  I’m about to order some shikakai.  Never used it, anxious to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2018)

@Femmefatal1981

Welcome to the 2018 Challenge!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Karmi said:


> I've been doing a kaolin and bentonite mix for a few washes and I really like the balance between the two. Bentonite cleans my hair really well and the kaolin conditions. I plan to wash with these two clays with rice vinegar instead of acv (fist time, hope it goes well). It would be interesting to see how my hair feels with rhassoul clay added.


Do you mix it like a masque or a looser mixture?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> *I’m pretty sure I didn’t officially join this challenge but I’m in!  One week and two cleansings in and my hair looks and feels amazing.  I’m about to order some shikakai.  Never used it, anxious to try it.*


@Cattypus1

Glad to have You!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 14, 2018)

Using aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 14, 2018)

I’m trying to find a way to incorporate henna into my regi. I have some I purchased a while back when I was henna-ing. I don’t want color change because I have gray at my temples and at my sideburns and I really hated the redorange that came with it.  Can I mix it with conditioner or something to use without color change?  Recommendations?  Can it be used as a cleanser?


----------



## Karmi (Jan 14, 2018)

@Cattypus1 I mix the clay to a cake batter consistency. I like to lightly detangle with it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 14, 2018)

Prepooing overnight with Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 15, 2018)

Zenia Ayurvedic Oil blend on roots while I DC


----------



## nothidden (Jan 16, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  shared these in the random thoughts thread. This is one of my fave channels. Good videos.


I tend to forget all about her!!  I watched these and her onion juice videos over the weekend.  I think I'll follow her clay recipe going forward.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 16, 2018)

I used rice vinegar in my bentonite and kaolin clay mix to cleanse my hair. I can't tell if did anything different instead of using acv but I think I'll stick with it for the rest of this month and all February to give it some time to see results. I'm too lazy to prep rice water to rinse with so I'll try this as an alternative.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 16, 2018)

I used my sheabutter with some Ayurveda herbs and fenugreek I believe. 

I think for my next batch, I’m going to try but the herbs straight in. 

Also, as a side note, I put hibiscus in a dc a while back. Yesterday when I washed, I saw my hair had a burgundy tint when I held it up to the sunlight. Nothing obvious, but something to think about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2018)

Used Kindred Butters Henna Oil


----------



## imaginary (Jan 17, 2018)

I just got some Zizyphus spina christi (sedr) powder so I think this weekend will be my Henna day. I may just do henna on my disrespectful roots and the ziziphus on my ends.

I was going to wait  my customary 2 week to wash but  new-new.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 17, 2018)

imaginary said:


> I just got some Zizyphus spina christi (sedr) powder so I think this weekend will be my Henna day. I may just do henna on my disrespectful roots and the ziziphus on my ends.
> 
> I was going to wait  my customary 2 week to wash but  new-new.



 @imaginary You just gave me a literal . I'd never thought of doing henna roots/ ziziphus ends but this makes so much sense. I've chopped off a lot of straggly looking ends. I pondered henna being the cause and I thought about how I may have to give my beloved henna ends up one day. But now....


----------



## imaginary (Jan 17, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @imaginary You just gave me a literal . I'd never thought of doing henna roots/ ziziphus ends but this makes so much sense. I've chopped off a lot of straggly looking ends. I pondered henna being the cause and I thought about how I may have to give my beloved henna ends up one day. But now....



Yeah I only really see the curl loosening happen at my very ends. If this works out then I'll only have to henna my whole head occasionally to top up the colour. Have you used zizyphus before? How are you liking it?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 17, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Yeah I only really see the curl loosening happen at my very ends. If this works out then I'll only have to henna my whole head occasionally to top up the colour. Have you used zizyphus before? How are you liking it?



I haven't used it yet, but I've had some just sitting there for 'when I have time'. And when I do have time, I forget lol. I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2018)

Fermenting a little Rice Wata' for Saturday.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2018)

Used some Ayur-Shea Butter on my ends tonight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 18, 2018)

Made some Ayurvedic oils. Base of avocado oil. Will infuse on low heat for 36 hours then just leave the powders in the oil for an ongoing cold infusion. Made:

Henna oil
Fenugreek oil
Amla oil
Aloe Vera oil
Bhringraj oil
Brahmi oil
Rose Petal oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
YOU GO GIRL!......


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2018)

used  peppermint tea spray.


----------



## Britt (Jan 19, 2018)

I was soooooooo looking forward to applying my henna/indigo mix to my hair tonight to sleep in it, but last night I spent the night at my SO and therefore wasn't able to mix my henna for the dye release. Now I'll have to make my mix this evening and apply tmrw to let it sit alllllllll day


----------



## imaginary (Jan 19, 2018)

Britt said:


> I was soooooooo looking forward to applying my henna/indigo mix to my hair tonight to sleep in it, but last night I spent the night at my SO and therefore wasn't able to mix my henna for the dye release. Now I'll have to make my mix this evening and apply tmrw to let it sit alllllllll day



Are you sure you have to let it sit? I usually just mix it and apply it right away then leave it on overnight. The colour and the strengthening always works for me.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 19, 2018)

Britt said:


> I was soooooooo looking forward to applying my henna/indigo mix to my hair tonight to sleep in it, but last night I spent the night at my SO and therefore wasn't able to mix my henna for the dye release. Now I'll have to make my mix this evening and apply tmrw to let it sit alllllllll day



I agree, you may not have to wait to apply. Different types of henna have different dye release times (not sure what type yout have). But this would be an ideal time to mix with warmish water and slap that henna on. It should release on your hair anyway if you plan to leave on for 4+hrs.

I am impatient but I usually mix my henna and freeze right away. Then I'll let defrost and use. Freezing my henna gives me a brighter colour.


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 19, 2018)

I have some rice water fermenting since yesterday for my wash day which will be on Saturday.

I applied my CP Ayurvedic Oil to my scalp.


----------



## Britt (Jan 19, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I agree, you may not have to wait to apply. Different types of henna have different dye release times (not sure what type yout have). But this would be an ideal time to mix with warmish water and slap that henna on. It should release on your hair anyway if you plan to leave on for 4+hrs.
> 
> I am impatient but I usually mix my henna and freeze right away. Then I'll let defrost and use. Freezing my henna gives me a brighter colour.





imaginary said:


> Are you sure you have to let it sit? I usually just mix it and apply it right away then leave it on overnight. The colour and the strengthening always works for me.


Thank you guys!
I think I have to let it sit, I'm sure I read that on the henna sooq website? 
I'm thinking maybe I don't have to let it sit as much since I'll be using more indigo this go around. Like 25% henna and 75% indigo and the indigo does not need dye release.  I really wanted to just wash my hair this evening, apply the henna and showercap and go to bed. I think I'm going to do so and see what the results are tmrw lol.  @imaginary that's a great idea. How do you freeze it? Like the measured amounts? What do you store it in?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 19, 2018)

Britt said:


> Thank you guys!
> I think I have to let it sit, I'm sure I read that on the henna sooq website?
> I'm thinking maybe I don't have to let it sit as much since I'll be using more indigo this go around. Like 25% henna and 75% indigo and the indigo does not need dye release.  I really wanted to just wash my hair this evening, apply the henna and showercap and go to bed. I think I'm going to do so and see what the results are tmrw lol.  @imaginary that's a great idea. *How do you freeze it? Like the measured amounts? What do you store it in?*



I just eyeball my mixes now so once it is mixed, I'll cover with cling film leaving no air and place the whole glass bowl in the freezer. Usually the next day I will take it out to use. With better planning I could probably freeze a few applications and defrost as needed but.. no I'm not that organised.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 19, 2018)

What happens if you apply indigo without henna?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> *What happens if you apply indigo without henna?*


@Alma Petra 
Your hair will be GREEN.

You need the Henna "stain" so the Indigo will have something to adhere to.


----------



## Britt (Jan 19, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I just eyeball my mixes now so once it is mixed, I'll cover with cling film leaving no air and place the whole glass bowl in the freezer. Usually the next day I will take it out to use. With better planning I could probably freeze a few applications and defrost as needed but.. no I'm not that organised.


Thank you! I just mixed up some in a jar and whatever is leftover I'll just leave in the fridge. 


Alma Petra said:


> What happens if you apply indigo without henna?


I *think* it will color the hair green? I know there's a warning not to do so. If you really want your hair to be black you must henna first and then apply the indigo, it's a longer 2 step process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy
My Snickerdoodle arrived today and you are absolutely right, smells identical to HV's Vatika Frosting.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> My Snickerdoodle arrived today and you are absolutely right, smells identical to HV's Vatika Frosting.



I think that might have been @flyygirlll2 who made that comparison. I have the P & J Snickerdoodle one and I think it smells very similar but that ButterCream Frosting from Bulk Apothecary is spot on for Vatika Frosting. You gotta try that one too! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I think that might have been @flyygirlll2 who made that comparison. *I have the P & J Snickerdoodle one *and I think it smells very similar but that ButterCream Frosting from Bulk Apothecary is spot on for Vatika Frosting. You gotta try that one too!


@ElevatedEnergy
This is the one I have.

Beweave it or not, I had the one from Bulk-A in my Cart several times and backed it out both times.

It's in my Wish-List there tho'.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> This is the one I have.
> 
> Beweave it or not, I had the one from Bulk-A in my Cart several times and backed it out both times.
> ...



Believe me, you will not regret getting that one! It smells so divine! Next time I order, I'mma get a larger size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Believe me, you will not regret getting that one! It smells so divine! Next time I order, I'mma get a larger size.*


@ElevatedEnergy
Buying those Fra.grance Oils are totally "addictive" I was shocked how many I have accumulated in such a short time #pjproblems

I will definitely pick that one up next time I order from Bulk-A.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Buying those Fra.grance Oils are totally "addictive" I was shocked how many I have accumulated in such a short time #pjproblems
> 
> I will definitely pick that one up next time I order from Bulk-A.



And they are potent too! You have to be careful with the sweet ones cause you think they are not strong and start putting in too much. I made some wax melts with that sand and sun oil from B.A. and put too much oil in. I was gagging and had a headache by the time I was doing pouring the wax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy
Agreed.

I made a batch and use Pine.apple Oil and it didn't have a "stopper" and now it stanks cause its overpowering. 

So, instead of "shaking in a few drops, the whole bottle went it"

I just bought Pome.granate See.d Oil from Pi.ping Ro.ck and also a 4oz Jar of M.atcha Powder.  Have you ever used either in any of your "Fabulous Creations?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2018)

Used: 
Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er
Did a Coffee Rinse/Also an Ayurveda Oil Rinse (Black Seed Oil)
Fermented Rice Water

Also used: Jakeala Beau Vert "Beautiful Green" which has good for you green ingredients


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Agreed.
> 
> I made a batch and use Pine.apple Oil and it didn't have a "stopper" and now it stanks cause its overpowering.
> ...



I was thinking about doing something with matcha powder last summer but never got around to it. I may revisit it soon. I bet it would be nice in a treatment! Pomegranate oil sounds like it would be nice too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2018)

Forgot to do my Rice Wata' Rinse today!....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 20, 2018)

Prepooing overnight with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting


----------



## imaginary (Jan 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Forgot to do my Rice Wata' Rinse today!....



That was me with my wash day on Friday. I was so annoyed because the smoothness really helps after henna.



AbsyBlvd said:


> I agree, you may not have to wait to apply. Different types of henna have different dye release times (not sure what type yout have). But this would be an ideal time to mix with warmish water and slap that henna on. It should release on your hair anyway if you plan to leave on for 4+hrs.
> 
> I am impatient but I usually mix my henna and freeze right away. Then I'll let defrost and use. Freezing my henna gives me a brighter colour.



You know, freezing and then defrosting actually allows for better dye release. Freezing helps to crystallize the cell walls and defrosting (quickly)causes them to rupture. I've always felt that my leftover mixes gave me more vibrant colour, it was an interesting factoid to learn.




Britt said:


> Thank you guys!
> I think I have to let it sit, I'm sure I read that on the henna sooq website?
> I'm thinking maybe I don't have to let it sit as much since I'll be using more indigo this go around. Like 25% henna and 75% indigo and the indigo does not need dye release.  I really wanted to just wash my hair this evening, apply the henna and showercap and go to bed. I think I'm going to do so and see what the results are tmrw lol.  @imaginary that's a great idea. How do you freeze it? Like the measured amounts? What do you store it in?



I think if you do your henna overnight for the dye release then when you wake in the morning you could do the indigo and apply it right after since it doesn't need very long to work. I hope it worked out for you either way. 

Edited to add: I store my henna in a plastic bag in the freezer. Not the most durable but it's what I have.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 20, 2018)

imaginary said:


> That was me with my wash day on Friday. I was so annoyed because the smoothness really helps after henna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I'm with you. When I read that, I tested it out early because I've always used henna mainly for colour, and I've been freezing it ever since. Much more vibrant.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2018)

Steeping some Burdock root tea to add to a treatment today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2018)

imaginary said:


> *That was me with my wash day on Friday. I was so annoyed because the smoothness really helps after henna*.


@imaginary
Sis....I was too through

I had just looked at it Friday night thinking it was "nicely cured"

Then turned right around Saturday a.m. and forgot to use it.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 21, 2018)

used peppermint tea rinse


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Clay washed with the rhassoul, bentonite & kaolin mix. My hair and scalp love clays.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 21, 2018)

Created a pre-poo rinse of a little onion and garlic steeped in gingko biloba, sage, nettle, horsetail, and caffeinated green teas, and cayenne.  

My after-poo rinse will not have cayenne, onion or garlic.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 21, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Clay washed with the rhassoul, bentonite & kaolin mix. My hair and scalp love clays.


Mine as well.  Clay will always be part of my haircare regimen.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2018)

Me three


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 21, 2018)

Did a cassia gloss tonight.

Added lots of goodies including aloe vera juice, neem, brahmi, bhringraj, amla, and Tulsi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2018)

@mzteaze
How else have you used Tulsi?  I have a box. I wanted to make an SB Blend with some?  I guess I need to read up on it more.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 21, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> How else have you used Tulsi?  I have a box. I wanted to make an SB Blend with some?  I guess I need to read up on it more.



Right now I either add to my "CP" tea mix (leaves)  or I add my powder to my cassia glosses.  I love the smell.

Holy Basil (tulsi) is supposed to great for your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *Right now I either add to my "CP" tea mix (leaves)  or I add my powder to my cassia glosses.  I love the smell.
> 
> Holy Basil (tulsi) is supposed to great for your hair*.


@mzteaze



Good to know.  I'll whip up some in my next SB Blend.

I'll use it with Camellia Oil.  I was wondering which Powder I would use with that particular Oil? 

Lemme find a Jar.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Did a cassia gloss tonight.
> 
> Added lots of goodies including aloe vera juice, neem, brahmi, bhringraj, amla, and Tulsi.


How do you mix your cassia glaze?  What does it do for your hair?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 21, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> How do you mix your cassia glaze?  What does it do for your hair?



Tonight I mixed all of my powders (cassia, henna, tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, amla, neem, aloe vera powder) with warm aloe Vera juice.  Once the mix is smooth, I added conditioner (used Vatika Hot Oil treatment conditioner).  Applied to dry hair and cover with a plastic hair cover.

Cassia works similarly as henna, just without color deposit.  My hair loves it and (so far) has retained it length without the broken/straggily ends.


----------



## Britt (Jan 22, 2018)

I slept in the henna/indigo mixture. 
I don't think I'll do that again. My scalp is itching ridiculously. Like itching like crazy. I've already oiled my scalp and subsequently the hair color has bleed on my pillow cases.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 22, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Tonight I mixed all of my powders (cassia, henna, tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, amla, neem, aloe vera powder) with warm aloe Vera juice.  Once the mix is smooth, I added conditioner (used Vatika Hot Oil treatment conditioner).  Applied to dry hair and cover with a plastic hair cover.
> 
> Cassia works similarly as henna, just without color deposit.  My hair loves it and (so far) has retained it length without the broken/straggily ends.


Thank you. I have cassia among other powders but I haven’t used it. I’m going to experiment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2018)

I whipped up a SB Blend tonight that had:
Fenugreek Powder
Fenugreek Oil
Fractionated CO
Chebe Powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2018)

Will Buy:
Horsetail Oil
Ginger Oil
Emu Oil
Licorice Root Oil

For my SB Blends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2018)

Bought a Large Bag of Rice today for my Rice Water Rinses.

Will use my RW Rinse I made last week and forgot to use.

Lawd lemme remember to use it this Saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2018)

Did my 1st mudwash in months. I kept it simple. I used a mix of sodium bentonite and calcium bentonite with 1 cup of water and 1 tsp of ACV. I scrubbed my scalp, applied it to my hair and finger detangled. I didn't leave it on long, just long enough to finger detangle and shower. My hair felt very soft. I was happy it didn't strip my color so I can use it more often. I think I will stick to once a month for now.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 25, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Did my 1st mudwash in months. I kept it simple. I used a mix of sodium bentonite and calcium bentonite with 1 cup of water and 1 tsp of ACV. I scrubbed my scalp, applied it to my hair and finger detangled. I didn't leave it on long, just long enough to finger detangle and shower. My hair felt very soft. I was happy it didn't strip my color so I can use it more often. I think I will stick to once a month for now.


I love mud washes. I really look forward to wash day. I haven’t used shampoo in more than a month only clay once a week and conditioner for cowashing in between.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love mud washes. I really look forward to wash day. I haven’t used shampoo in more than a month only clay once a week and conditioner for cowashing in between.



I love them too but since I color my hair I don't get to enjoy them as often as I like. I'm glad to be able to do them a little bit more now.

I can't say that I look forward to wash day though


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 26, 2018)

Brewed some hibiscus tea to use under my dc.


----------



## naturalyogini (Jan 26, 2018)

Mixed Henna Sooq Sukesh and hibiscus into my CD Rhassoul mask with added honey.  Left on for 1 hour. Rinsed with the Rhassoul conditioner. Man was my hair soft and curly. This is 2x a month treatment.  I'll leave it in longer next time. Hoping my hair will retain moisture better.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 26, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> Mixed Henna Sooq Sukesh and hibiscus into my CD Rhassoul mask with added honey.  Left on for 1 hour. Rinsed with the Rhassoul conditioner. Man was my hair soft and curly. This is 2x a month treatment.  I'll leave it in longer next time. Hoping my hair will retain moisture better.


I like it!  I’ve got some clays and powders I’m going to mix.  Love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2018)

@naturalyogini 
Are you joining us this year Sis?  

Would be glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2018)

Took Tea out for tomorrow's Tea Rinse.  Will also do a Rice Water Rinse.

Will do an Ayurvedic "Soak" under Saran Wrap (& Wig) while lunching with a friend.


----------



## naturalyogini (Jan 26, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini
> Are you joining us this year Sis?
> 
> Would be glad to have you!


Yes. I'd love to join. Thank you!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> *Yes. I'd love to join. Thank you!!*


@naturalyogini 
.....


----------



## naturalyogini (Jan 26, 2018)

I tried to make myself buy curlyproverbz methi oil. But I just couldn't pay $32 for 3.3 oz. Nope.  I'll gradually buy all the ingredients,  follow her video and do it myself.  A new adventure!


----------



## 11228 (Jan 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Took Tea out for tomorrow's Tea Rinse.  Will also do a Rice Water Rinse.
> 
> Will do an Ayurvedic "Soak" under Saran Wrap (& Wig) while lunching with a friend.



Add a few drops of peppermint or lavender EO to the mixture. That is what I do when I have to venture out during treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

@11228 
Hey Sis! 

Nice to see you!

Are you joining us in 2018?


----------



## 11228 (Jan 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @11228
> Hey Sis!
> 
> Nice to see you!
> ...



I never join the challenges because I am averse to commitment on any level lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

11228 said:


> *I never join the challenges because I am averse to commitment on any level lol*


@11228 
 Oh I See!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 27, 2018)

May I join you ladies?
@Saludable84 has me interested in using more Ayurveda and this seems to be the place to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

@AgeinATL 

Absolutely and we are certainly glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

Applied: 
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor over my Rice Water Rinse and sat under dryer about 20 minutes.

Will also do a Tea Rinse today as well.  I think it is Pure Gree.n Tea.

Will use x1 of my DIY Ayurvedic SB-Blends to Air Dry with.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> Absolutely and we are certainly glad to have you!



Thanks T! Trying to read through all these pages of awesome info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> *Thanks T! Trying to read through all these pages of awesome info.*


@AgeinATL
Glad to have you Sis.  I'm sure we can learn some things from you as well.

This is a "Catch-All" Thread for: Ayurveda, Powders, Aloe, ACV, Mud, Rice, Henna, Clays - all those_" Highly Unique" _Treatments.....

Eggs, Ba.con, Mayo, Molasses, Honey...you get the picture!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Did a clay cleanse with rhassoul/Bentonite/Kaolin with a bit of shikakai and cassia mixed in with a bit of raw honey, ACV mixed with distilled water.  I’m experimenting so we’ll see. So far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> *Did a clay cleanse with rhassoul/Bentonite/Kaolin with a bit of shikakai and cassia mixed in with a bit of raw honey, ACV mixed with distilled water.  I’m experimenting so we’ll see. So far so good.*


@Cattypus1
Are you using this as a Cleanser or a DC'er?  Sounds good.  Please report back.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Cattypus1
> Are you using this as a Cleanser or a DC'er?  Sounds good.  Please report back.


Cleanser.  My hair felt clean and strong and very defined.  It felt like I’d clarified so I’ve got my dc on now.  This is my first time using the shikaikai and cassia. They might get to be once or twice a month. I’m gonna detangle and rinse and three strand twist.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> Glad to have you Sis.  I'm sure we can learn some things from you as well.
> 
> This is a "Catch-All" Thread for: Ayurveda, Powders, Aloe, ACV, Mud, Rice, Henna, Clays - all those_" Highly Unique" _Treatments.....
> ...



Bwhahahahahaha!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> May I join you ladies?
> @Saludable84 has me interested in using more Ayurveda and this seems to be the place to be.


Yay!!!!

I’m going to keep my henna updates here. It is easier.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve been using my black soap mix and I’ve noticed reduced shedding. I’m sure it’s the herbs too, but I haven’t used any in a while. Also ran out of indigo, and I don’t really want an orange tint.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can get a nice coffee oil blend?

I loved the one in Soultanicals bundle but its not a standalone product and I highly doubt she brings it back


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2018)

@shawnyblazes

@ElevatedEnergy @mzteaze @Sharpened @Saludable84 might be able to tell you how to steep and make a nice Coffee Oil.

Shawny - I went ahead and added you to this Challenge.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy @mzteaze @Sharpened @Saludable84 might be able to tell you how to steep and make a nice Coffee Oil.
> 
> Shawny - I went ahead and added you to this Challenge.


My coffee oil is still sitting. I originally steeped the coffee in oil in water (in a pot on the stove) on low for 12 hours. It smelled strong. Then I left it for about two weeks (for when I ready to use it). Two weeks turned into a month, but it changed a bit in color and smells like coffee a lot. I can’t wait to use it, just not sure when. 

I’m not sure how others make theirs, but since it takes me a while to get to oils, this has been the longest I’ve ever let it sit. I also prefer this method because I know it takes me a while to get through stuff.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 28, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> My coffee oil is still sitting. I originally steeped the coffee in oil in water (in a pot on the stove) on low for 12 hours. It smelled strong. Then I left it for about two weeks (for when I ready to use it). Two weeks turned into a month, but it changed a bit in color and smells like coffee a lot. I can’t wait to use it, just not sure when.
> 
> I’m not sure how others make theirs, but since it takes me a while to get to oils, this has been the longest I’ve ever let it sit. I also prefer this method because I know it takes me a while to get through stuff.



I need a crockpot or something to try this method of long simmering. But I've only ever just put coffee in oil and left it in the sun for a few days and then left it in my cupboard for a month before straining it over a few days.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2018)

imaginary said:


> I need a crockpot or something to try this method of long simmering. But I've only ever just put coffee in oil and left it in the sun for a few days and then left it in my cupboard for a month before straining it over a few days.


The crockpot or low heat method is good for immediate use. In that case, at least you have the option. I prefer letting it sit somewhere dark, because when I finally get the chance to use it, it’s usually weeks to almost months later and I don’t have to scramble to make it. Depending on use, do both. It definitely helps. 

If you are home, just fill a pot up with enough water to reach the neck of the mason jar and put it on low. Low enough for the water to heat up and evaporate, but not boil. And watch it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 28, 2018)

Prepooing with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 28, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> My coffee oil is still sitting. I originally steeped the coffee in oil in water (in a pot on the stove) on low for 12 hours. It smelled strong. Then I left it for about two weeks (for when I ready to use it). Two weeks turned into a month, but it changed a bit in color and smells like coffee a lot. I can’t wait to use it, just not sure when.
> 
> I’m not sure how others make theirs, but since it takes me a while to get to oils, this has been the longest I’ve ever let it sit. I also prefer this method because I know it takes me a while to get through stuff.



Did you use coffee beans or grounds?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Did you use coffee beans or grounds?


Grounds. Preferably of a medium roast coffee.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 28, 2018)

Been away for awhile, but rejoining for Ayurvedic recipes n ideas. I’ll be using all the standard herbs and powders except henna, since I have gone back to my natural blonde. I did a cassia treatment last night, and will be doing those 2-3 times a month. Also started an oil infusion of Cassia, Amla, Bhringraj, Brahmi, rose powder, aloe powder, coconut oil, sunflower oil, and olive oil. I’ll also be adding MSM to the finished oil, and using it for scalp massages a few times week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2018)

How I make coffee oil:

I use whole coffee beans. Grind half, keep the other half whole. Dark roasted.

Put in a 24 ounce mason jar. Fill the jar up with oil of choice. Leave on top of my candle warmer for 3 days. I started a coffee infusion Jan 1st of this year, but haven't used it yet. The coffee beans are still in the oil infusing. Will probably keep it in there until the spring.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's my coffee oil. Dark and rich! The grinds usually settle at the bottom while the beans float.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2018)

used aphoghee green tea spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2018)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U 


Welcome Back Sis.

Glad to Have You Join us this Year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy
That Coffee Oil looks thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu

@shawnyblazes  FYI  Come back and read @mzteaze @Saludable84 and @ElevatedEnergy 's info on Infusing Coffee Oil

All three gave you good ideas to work with.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> That Coffee Oil looks thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu
> 
> @shawnyblazes  FYI  Come back and read @mzteaze @Saludable84 and @ElevatedEnergy 's info on Infusing Coffee Oil
> ...



Thanks Sis! @IDareT'sHair I haven't decided what I'll do with it yet, but I do have a fragrance oil called coffee and snickers from bulk apothecary to go with it. Maybe a coffee shea mix, coffee soap or coffee lotion?! So many options....


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome back, @MyAngelEyez~C~U ! Got any new knowledge to share? How did your conditioner experiments go?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 28, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Welcome back, @MyAngelEyez~C~U ! Got any new knowledge to share? How did your conditioner experiments go?


Hey! Only thing that has worked for me over the years is keeping it simple, and learning to make my own products. My new favorite oil is Emu oil, which I make a lotion out of for face and body, and I think I will use this oil I just infused to make a leave in moisurizer, and see how my hair likes it. I had to cut my hennaed ends, so I’m now back at grazing shoulder length, and shooting to get back to BSL, and hopefully i’ll Finally make waist-length. Glad to see some familiar names and faces!


----------



## naturalyogini (Jan 29, 2018)

Glad I didn't buy the methi oil. I discovered that my scalp doesn't like any kind of oil on it. Coconut oil, nope. Olive, grapeseed, almond, sesame, castor, nope. There must be some property in oil that irritates my scalp. I'll guess I will make an herbal tea rinse of my ayurvedic herbs and use that.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 2, 2018)

Been using qhemet's alma and olive heavy cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2018)

Using Today:
Cantu's ACV Rinse
Fermented Rice Water Rinse
Tea Rinse


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 3, 2018)

Re-upped on indigo. Have my mehendi sitting now.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 3, 2018)

I need to get back to being diligent with henna and my herbs. They work when you let them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> I need to get back to being diligent with henna and my herbs.* They work when you let them.*


@Saludable84


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2018)

Oops I didn't post here that I used my Ayur-Shea mix with my deep conditioner today and was left with super soft hair. I was supposed to mix another Ayur-Shea batch today but got tied up running errands this afternoon and don't feel like making it this late. I am working tomorrow but should be home by 6 or 6:30. I hope I remember to mix it then.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2018)

Made tea spritz: black tea, herbs of rosemary, peppermint, nettle, horsetail


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2018)

Ltown said:


> *Made tea spritz: black tea, herbs of rosemary, peppermint, nettle, horsetail*


@Ltown 
Sounds Wonderful Ms. LT


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 4, 2018)

Prepping with Hairveda Vatika Frosting and Zenia Ayurvedic oil


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 4, 2018)

Have my Sukesh +CD Almond mask +honey +hibiscus  mix on right now. I'll  out after Agape.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 4, 2018)

I think I’ve found exactly the clay recipe for me.  Blend of rhassoul, bentonite, kaolin with shikaikai, acv and distilled water.  I added a pinch of cayenne. If I start with a 1/4 cup of rhassoul and do half again of the other two in the above order ending with about a tbs of shikaikai and acv mixed with 3/4 cups of distilled water.  It makes about 8oz of a smoothie like mixture that can be applied using a tint bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2018)

Purchased a 5lb of Rice.

Will incorporate adding Fermented R/W under my DC'er each wash day *if I can remember*


----------



## imaginary (Feb 4, 2018)

Just put my rice aside to ferment. Going to leave the rice in the container for a few hours before straining it off I think.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 4, 2018)

Just did a clay wash with:

Aztec Bentonite Clay
Rose Powder
Apple Cider Vinegar
Honey

I'm running low on the Aztec Clay (I haven't replace because I'm thinking of switching to Rhassoul clay, opinions?) so since I had recently picked up a box of Rose Powder at the Indian Store I mixed it 1:1 so I would have enough. I think it really gave the clay a moisture boost because even after rinsing my strand were slipping and sliding. My hair felt soooo clean, I swear I heard it squeak a little bit but it didn't feel stripped at all! In fact it almost felt moisturized, like I didn't really feel like I needed to follow with conditioner (which I did anyway because I was nervous about powder residue) light rinse with Giovanni 50/50 condish and curls poppin everywhere!! air drying as we speak, seriously think I could even pull off a wash n go but we'll wait til summer, going to twist with some whipped cocoa butter soon.

I already use this mask weekly on my face but I may have to start incorporating this as a monthly hair mask too.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 4, 2018)

Tea Questions: 

What do you typically make your tea rinses/spritz (to be left in) as strong as a regular cup of tea (say 1 tea bag) or weaker ?

Experiences with lavender tea ? I have this hibiscus/rosehips tea (orgnaic in tea bags) I'm thinking of using for a leave in hair spritz to use under butters for twisting but I am also thinking of steeping some dried lavender (easily accessible and love the smell plus supposed to be good benefits for hair) or maybe doing both in one. 

What's your fav herb for a leave in spray?


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a tea blend that I bought like 1.5 years ago when APB sold hair tea. Does tea expire? I would like to do a tea rinse.

Added a tablespoon of Bhringraj to my DC.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 4, 2018)

Making my onion juice again.  Bout to smell like Stove Top stuffing up in here.  This BETTA grow some  unicorn hair.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 4, 2018)

Well my Sukesh mix with CD Almond mask was a miss. That CD dc is the devil. Made my hair as dry as heck. In the garbage it goes.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 4, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Just did a clay wash with:
> 
> Aztec Bentonite Clay
> Rose Powder
> ...


I have rose powder, I just haven’t used it yet.  I may try your recipe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2018)

@SunkissedLife 
Hi Sis.

This is an on-going challenge.  

Would you like to join us for 2018?


----------



## Sally. (Feb 4, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> Well my Sukesh mix with CD Almond mask was a miss. That CD dc is the devil. Made my hair as dry as heck. In the garbage it goes.


at least return it and get your money back so you can buy *another* product. sorry that's just the pj in me talking. but you really should get your money back.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 4, 2018)

i'm doing a cassia gloss right now: *cassia, amla, aloe vera powder, and bhrinraj powder, mixed it with water and trader joe's tea tree conditioner.* 

last time i did a henna gloss, i didn't notice any change in terms of my breakage. i'm going to leave this on with heat for an hour. and then i'm going to follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner (i have a couple store-bought ones to use up). after that i'm going style in my regular bun/protective style. i think i might be using: curlyproverbz strengthening tea, apb ayurveda hair creme and either bhrinraj oil or my jakaela whipped shea butter to seal.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 4, 2018)

Sally. said:


> at least return it and get your money back so you can buy *another* product. sorry that's just the pj in me talking. but you really should get your money back.


I've had it too long to return. Maybe I'll dr it up ,


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 4, 2018)

Sally. said:


> i'm doing a cassia gloss right now: *cassia, amla, aloe vera powder, and bhrinraj powder, mixed it with water and trader joe's tea tree conditioner.*
> 
> last time i did a henna gloss, i didn't notice any change in terms of my breakage. i'm going to leave this on with heat for an hour. and then i'm going to follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner (i have a couple store-bought ones to use up). after that i'm going style in my regular bun/protective style. i think i might be using: curlyproverbz strengthening tea, apb ayurveda hair creme and either bhrinraj oil or my jakaela whipped shea butter to seal.


Is the APB Ayurveda hair cream moisturizing?


----------



## Sally. (Feb 4, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> Is the APB Ayurveda hair cream moisturizing?


yes it is! i love it. it's about as moisturizing as qhemet biologics amla and heavy oil cream. i'm sad that i'm almost out.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 4, 2018)

I applied onion juice to my scalp, let that sit for 30 minutes.  Then applied a cassia gloss.  Poo'd then applied Curls N Potions Chebe Hydrating Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> *Is the APB Ayurveda hair cream moisturizing?*


@naturalyogini
I think you'd love it!...  Pick a great scent.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

Marinating all day in my favorite Ayurvedic combo: henna, amla & Bhringraj. Mixed 8 ounces powder with a can of coconut milk. @IDareT'sHair I remember us having a convo about using coconut milk with henna and I want to thank you for the tip. There were no drips, application was smooth and effortless and took exactly 7 minutes.

I'll follow up with an indigo treatment.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> I have a tea blend that I bought like 1.5 years ago when APB sold hair tea. Does tea expire? I would like to do a tea rinse.
> 
> Added a tablespoon of Bhringraj to my DC.



All of the herbs I buy have expiration dates on the packages. The roots/seeds have longer expiration dates (3 years plus), while the bulk of the others are around 2 years...some longer than others. But this guideline is considering that you are going to consume them. You should be fine to use the tea you have on your hair...especially if you have kept the tea dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy
WOW!  How Unbeweavable!

Great Minds think alike!

I was thinking about asking you yesterday, what are you doing with Coconut Milk?!

I found several cans of Coconut Milk in my Stash and was wondering (other than Henna) what I could do with them? 

So, I thought about asking the Great Product Curator and Creator Elevated Energy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

I need to pick up some aloe juice. I was using the gel but ran out and want to try the juice next. I'll swing by GNC tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> WOW!  How Unbeweavable!
> 
> Great Minds think alike!
> ...



@IDareT'sHair I have a new found love for coconut milk. When I initially tried it, I just couldn't figure out how to make it work for me. However, I decided to give it another try. I mix it with rhassoul clay to use as a facial cleanser and I use it in just about all my soaps. The soaps are more creamy with coconut milk added. The fat content leaves a very silky feel on the skin and the sugar content gives a high lather. I want to try more masks with coconut milk too. Starting to fall in love with the coco!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> I have a tea blend that I bought like 1.5 years ago when APB sold hair tea. Does tea expire? I would like to do a tea rinse.
> 
> Added a tablespoon of Bhringraj to my DC.


If they are dried leaves, they can be stored in mason jars to last a very long time, I'd venture to say even as long as 10 years or longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> * I want to try more masks with coconut milk too. Starting to fall in love with the coco!*


@ElevatedEnergy 
I may try mixing some in with some of my JMonique DC'ers  and see how that works?
Like:  Triple Seaweed, Burdock Root & Nettle, Irish Moss & Cocoa, Wheatgrass & Spinach and a few others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I need to pick up some aloe juice. I was using the gel but ran out and want to try the juice next. I'll swing by GNC tomorrow*.


@ElevatedEnergy 
The Juice is good very Slippy.  (Inner Filet)


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 5, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I applied onion juice to my scalp, let that sit for 30 minutes.  Then applied a cassia gloss.  Poo'd then applied Curls N Potions Chebe Hydrating Mask.


How's the Chebe Hydrating Mask?


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 5, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I need to pick up some aloe juice. I was using the gel but ran out and want to try the juice next. I'll swing by GNC tomorrow.



You can get aloe Vera juice from vitacost.com for a good price.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> You can get aloe Vera juice from vitacost.com for a good price.



Good looking out Sis. I was able to get a full gallon for a few dollars more than what I pay at GNC for a 32 ounce. There is also a 15% coupon today using SITE15 so shipping was less than $1. Woot Woot!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> The Juice is good very Slippy.  (Inner Filet)



Just picked up some. It has citric acid in it too, so I bet it would be good as a final rinse after shampooing. Will be testing it out this weekend!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Marinating all day in my favorite Ayurvedic combo: henna, amla & Bhringraj. Mixed 8 ounces powder with a can of coconut milk. @IDareT'sHair I remember us having a convo about using coconut milk with henna and I want to thank you for the tip. There were no drips, application was smooth and effortless and took exactly 7 minutes.
> 
> I'll follow up with an indigo treatment.



Henna and coconut milk rinsed out like a dream. With just water!
I decided to skip indigo...didn't feel like it. Will shoot for next month.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 5, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
@Aggie 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 5, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini
> I think you'd love it!...  Pick a great scent.


Wish she sold samples.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> @Aggie
> 
> Thanks ladies!


You're quite welcomed hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2018)

@NicWhite 
Are you joining our 2018 Challenge?  This is an active "challenge."  

If you plan to join us, we are happy to have you?


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 5, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NicWhite
> Are you joining our 2018 Challenge?  This is an active "challenge."
> 
> If you plan to join us, we are happy to have you?



My bad. I will be using a DIY clay mix to wash my hair every one to two weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> *My bad. I will be using clay wash my hair every one to two weeks*


@NicWhite 
Okay....So I assume you are joining?


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 5, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> My bad. I will be using clay wash my hair every one to two weeks





IDareT'sHair said:


> @NicWhite
> Okay....So I assume you are joining?



I thank you ma’am.  Just waiting for my order to get delivered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> *I thank you ma’am.  Just waiting for my order to get delivered.*


@NicWhite
Great!

Very Glad to have you with us.

There may be some Tea(s) or Ayurveda that might peak your interest.

You might start dabbling in other areas.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 5, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> How's the Chebe Hydrating Mask?



It's ok.  I can't see myself purchasing it again honestly.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 5, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> It's ok.  I can't see myself purchasing it again honestly.


Really?  What didn't you like about it? It's in my cart. Haven't hit check out yet.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 5, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> Really?  What didn't you like about it? It's in my cart. Haven't hit check out yet.



It's a small jar, for starters.  Technically there was nothing wrong with the product.  My hair was soft after use, but I already have naturally soft hair.  I just thought, there was nothing extraordinary about the product to make me purchase that over something I could find locally.

My hair didn't feel more hydrated despite the Chebe either which I'm sure it's the selling point for the product.  I will use it up but have no plans to repurchase.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 5, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> It's a small jar, for starters.  Technically there was nothing wrong with the product.  My hair was soft after use, but I already have naturally soft hair.  I just thought, there was nothing extraordinary about the product to make me purchase that over something I could find locally.
> 
> My hair didn't feel more hydrated despite the Chebe either which I'm sure it's the selling point for the product.  I will use it up but have no plans to repurchase.


Thank you.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 5, 2018)

Massaged my scalp with Philip Kingsley Scap Tonic, spritzed my hair with water and smoothed on so ayur-Shea mix.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Henna and coconut milk rinsed out like a dream. With just water!
> I decided to skip indigo...didn't feel like it. Will shoot for next month.


Thanks for the reminder about the henna and indigo treatment. I don't feel like it but I know I have to give myself one possibly this coming weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2018)

@naturalyogini 
I think you'd be better off just getting the Powder and adding it to your DC'ers.

Don't you @mzteaze ?

I got 1oz of Powder for $10.00 and I'm still using it in my Blends.  Granted I did also buy a b/up.  But I am still using that 1st 1 oz of Powder.  You can add it to your DC'er.  That 1 oz will last you a while.

I got it on eBa.y.  Fast Shipper.  Excellent CS.  Decent Seller.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 6, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini
> I think you'd be better off just getting the Powder and adding it to your DC'ers.
> 
> Don't you @mzteaze ?
> ...


How does it make your hair feel?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 6, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini
> I think you'd be better off just getting the Powder and adding it to your DC'ers.
> 
> Don't you @mzteaze ?
> ...



I fully agree.  IMHO it's cheaper in the long run than using premixed products like the ones I purchased from Curls and Potions. You can control or tailor the amount in your mix to suit your hair needs.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 6, 2018)

Rinsed hair with nettle and burdock tea. Added rosemary essential oil, jojoba oil and vitamin E.  

I am growing out a TWA and one have one inch of hair on my head right now. Hoping that starting off on a good foot with leave me with 6 inches of hair by the end of the year and a healthy scalp.

Chopped off my hair after I relocated to a new state.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> *How does it make your hair feel?*


@naturalyogini 
I've been mixing Chebe Powder in my Shea Butter Blends.  So far, this is the only way I've used it.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 6, 2018)

Britt said:


> hi ladies, yesterday I finally henna my hair. It was my first time and I did a mixture of 1/2 henna, 1/2 indigo and left it on my hair for a good 5-6 hours.  I deep conditioned afterwards and my hair felt good. I am currently transitioning. The few grays I have are a light reddish tone. Just want to thank @ElevatedEnergy for answering all my questions .  I'm gonna henna again doing the roots only this Friday and sleep with it in my hair. My entire day was ate up yesterday doing my hair. i will use more like 75% indigo and 25% henna mix. I used hot water to mix and had let my henna mixture sit overnight in a glass jar.  I need my grays to color more deeply.



What’s the purpose of using Indigo? I thought it was only used to dye hair black after a henna treatment...


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 6, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> What’s the purpose of using Indigo? I thought it was only used to dye hair black after a henna treatment...


The one step Hendigo process is supposed to cover grays and give hair a brown tone.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 8, 2018)

I ended up making too much tea so I will rinsing my hair with my mix of nettle, burdock, AVJ,  avocado oil, rosemary essential oil, everyday.

I put the tea rinse in my hair right before I start to shower, cover my hair and rinse it out when I am done.  I notice that my scalp is starting to feel no so tight anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2018)

@NicWhite
Nice Review!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2018)

Wal-Mart sells Deep spices in the "Asian" section. 

 

I was hoping to find some dried coconut milk powder or some dried banana powder. Was not lucky in that area but was happy to walk away with dried mango powder as well as mustard seeds


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2018)

spritz withe herbal tea mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Nice Eye Candy!

WOW.  I didn't Walllllmart was doing it all like that!


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 10, 2018)

Why have I been doing tea rinses for only one week so far and I am looking for my inch of hair growth like .  

Anyway, I continue to patiently wait for my delivery of rhassoul clay to arrive on Monday.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh and I also made an oil infusion of nettle leaf and burdock root.  I have been using it for scalp massages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2018)

Used: Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Used: Rosemary Tea Rinse (under DCers)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 10, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Nice Eye Candy!
> 
> WOW.  I didn't Walllllmart was doing it all like that!



I know right?! I was like....gone head nih Wally World.

What you up to today Missy? @IDareT'sHair
It's rainy and sad looking outside in my neck of the woods....boo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy
Snowy, Foggy, Rainy, Damp and Cold....

Imma do a quick search on Wallace's World and see what other powders they have.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2018)

Steeping some rosemary tea. Will do a rosemary/AVJ rinse between shampoo and conditioning.

Thinking 1 ounce AVJ to 7 ounces rosemary tea? Playing around with ratios...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Snowy, Foggy, Rainy, Damp and Cold....
> 
> Imma do a quick search on Wallace's World and see what other powders they have.



Stay warm Sis!! 
Well with all this yucky weather, at least it's a good day to stay in, sip something warm and pamper our hair/skin.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 11, 2018)

Was trying to make a leave-in with marshmallow root and slippery elm, for slip. I decided to add burdock root and nettle to the tea.  Will see how it turns out.  Once it cools, I will add aloe Vera juice, rosemary essential oil and avocado oil.

I will use this to spray on my scalp and leave on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Stay warm Sis!!
> Well with all this yucky weather, at least it's a good day to stay in, sip something warm and pamper our hair/skin.*


@ElevatedEnergy
It sure is.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Steeping some rosemary tea. Will do a rosemary/AVJ rinse between shampoo and conditioning.
> *
> Thinking 1 ounce AVJ to 7 ounces rosemary tea? Playing around with ratios*...



Perfection....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Gurl....You and Your Blends, Brews, and Bon.Bons!....


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 13, 2018)

I got my Rhassoul clay today.   Mixed up a batch with apple cider vinegar, rosemary essential oil, and avocado oil. Left the clay on for 20 minutes, rinsed it out.  Sprayed my hair with tea mix from post #466 and sealed with Shea butter mix.  My hair feels very nice and soft.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2018)

For my clay wash on Monday night, I made a separate mix for my scalp, adding neem powder. First time use, but I've been forgetting to try it for some time now.

I already mixed rhassoul and c.bentonite powders and forgot SAA this time round. I used a small ramekin to mix up 1:1 of clay and neem and added a little water to make a thick paste. Applied this liberally to wet roots, massaging. Then I used the other mix (with hibiscus tea) on my length, leaving for at least 30mins.

After rinsing, I smoothed some Shea butter mix on my ends and finished with diluted KCCC.

The middle of my banana clip is still damp but my hair feels soft and is moisturised. I'm supposed to twist these loose ends up but I'm taking liberties.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Can't remember if I told you or not, but I ended up buying some M.ango Po.wder and some Corian.der Powder from Wally-World?

It should be here today.  I had it shipped with some other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2018)

....Forgot to take Tea or Coffee out for today's wash day and I think I forgot to make my RW for a RW Rinse.

But I did use Cantu's ACV Root Rinse and I thought about doing an AVJ Rinse as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Can't remember if I told you or not, but I ended up buying some M.ango Po.wder and some Corian.der Powder from Wally-World?
> 
> It should be here today.  I had it shipped with some other stuff.



@IDareT'sHair That mango powder smells....interesting. LOL
Have you opened your package yet?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 17, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> I have a tea blend that I bought like 1.5 years ago when APB sold hair tea. Does tea expire? I would like to do a tea rinse.
> 
> Added a tablespoon of Bhringraj to my DC.


Not that I know of.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey Ladies! 

Finally feeling better. Allergies are something else. I’m going to take my coffee oil out tomorrow as well as start a new batch. I’m also going to make a kalonji/Black seed oil.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 17, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Finally feeling better. Allergies are something else. I’m going to take my coffee oil out tomorrow as well as start a new batch. I’m also going to make a *kalonji/Black seed oil*.



Glad that you are feeling better Tasia!

What are you doing with those oils? I’ve never heard of kalonji.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 17, 2018)

can i do my henna glosses and still continue my protein treatments (like aphogee)?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 17, 2018)

Sally. said:


> can i do my henna glosses and still continue my protein treatments (like aphogee)?



I do.  BUT, be sure to use a moisturizing conditioner in your gloss to help maintain your protein-moisture balance.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 17, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Steeping some Burdock root tea to add to a treatment today.


do you just make a cup of tea with the burdock root or do you add ingredients? and how do you use the tea in your treatment? i have some burdock root because it's supposed to be helping me with my gut imbalance, since i haven't really been drinking it, i'm interested in how to use it on my hair. thanks for any advice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *That mango powder smells....interesting. LOL
> Have you opened your package yet?*


@ElevatedEnergy
I haven't.  

I also have the Coriander Powder too.  I bet it really stanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2018)

Will get my Rice Wata' ready for next week's wash. 

Will also take out some Tea (I forgot yesterday).


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 18, 2018)

Been spraying my scalp with aloe Vera juice, water, vegetable glycerin, rosemary EO mix.

I need to make some tea.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 18, 2018)

I did henna for the first time ever today and I was blown away!! I've always been afraid of henna, because when it was really popular on the boards back in the day, some people experienced severe dryness, plus it seemed like so much work. Boy, have I been wrong.

I made it last night and yes, I was a bit upset to realize I needed to let it sit for the dye to release in order to get the strengthening effects, because that meant I couldn't do it until the next morning because no way was I about to put on henna at 10pm at night and I didn't want to sleep in it being that it was my first time. I used the Nupur Henna mixed with aloe vera juice and coconut milk. It was a breeze to apply and rinse out. My hair looks and feels so good. 

I only left it on for 4 hours but it stopped about 90% of my breakage and when I noticed it wasn't breakage on my hands but shed hair, I had a light bulb moment. I'm experiencing severe breakage and shedding, and I thought it was because I wasn't getting the the protein-moisture balance right. At first I was thinking that most of the hair I was losing was mostly breakage. Now after henna, I see that it's shedding because it was easily sliding out in clumps! Meaning that something is going on internally. I have recently had a health diagnosis and I know it's related to that. I'm so grateful to realize that because it's even more motivation for me to have this complete lifestyle change. Because yo girl will not be walking round here with no hair! ok!

I'm sorry this is so long but I can't believe I'm just now trying henna. I can't imagine going back to regular protein treatments when this one is natural and works so well.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2018)

Used aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 19, 2018)

Treated myself to a tea infused clay wash.  Let it sit for 40 minutes under a heating cap.   I tell you that Rhassoul clay is like magic cleaning my scalp and hair.  

The only thing I will do differently is make sure I put the tea through some cheese cloth.  I still have bits of nettle leaf in my hair.  I could not get it all out.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 19, 2018)

Used black tea to make a gelatin protein treatment. Was pleased with the results.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2018)

Just sprayed my M&S hair with CP henna Tea Rinse. It feels better this way than spraying the tea first then M&Sing. I think I'm on to something wonderful for my hair.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 22, 2018)

Used my tea rinse of marshmallow, slippery elm, nettle and burdock root.  I added fenugreek powder this time. That whole slimy concoction made my hair feel nice. I find that maple syrup smell of the fenugreek to be quite pleasing.

One my next wash day I plan to use my clay mixed with shikakai and aritha powders.  I did it for my mother and daughter and their hair came out feeling smooth, strong and soft.  My daughter’s hair is much more manageable these days. She does not complain when we comb her hair now.  My mother said, “I have to admit, this stuff is working”


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 22, 2018)

Placing this here for any ladies that want premixed Ayurvedic Herbs: (Black owned)

Online shop:  https://www.cornerstoneskin.com/pages/better-hair


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 22, 2018)

I’m not sure how I missed this thread!  I’m in!!!

I use, tea, mud, and ACV every wash day. 

My routine consists of mixing ACV in my egg, EVOO prepoo mix and normally I sleep with it in my hair overnight.

·        The night before wash day, I steep two tea bags (1) black (1) green overnight.

·        I use terressentials lemon clay wash to cleanse my hair after rinsing out the prepoo

·        Before deep conditioning and after a quick protein treatment I pour my tea mix all throughout my hair making sure that it gets all through my scalp and squeezing it through each section of my hair.  I keep the tea in my hair and then apply my DC over it. 

I’ve been toying with the idea of adding some ayurvedic powders to my prepoo…so I’m gonna scroll through this thread to see what everyone else is using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2018)

@charmtreese


Happy to Have You!


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 23, 2018)

Used onion juice on my hair and scalp for 1 hour.  Rinsed with water and apple cider vinegar.  Sealed with Shea butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2018)

Using: Rice Water, Tea Rinses today


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

I have my one step henna and indigo on my hair right now and about to cowash it out. I have a very busy day ahead of me today running errands so I have to get this hair wash day finished. I will deep condition with a mixture of Hairveda Methi Sativa conditioner and NG Rose Clay Deep Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2018)

@Aggie
Love HV's Methi.  Step 1.  Very Nice. 

I still haven't gotten around to trying my NG Pink Clay Hair Mask yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2018)

Also used Cantu ACV Root Rinse today on Scalp prior to cleasning


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Love HV's Methi.  Step 1.  Very Nice. *
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to trying my NG Pink Clay Hair Mask yet.



I use the bolded as my step 2 @IDareT'sHair. Vatika Frosting is my step 1. I didn't use it last night though. My hair was already drenched in shea butter so I didn't need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Vatika Frosting is my step 1. I didn't use it last night though. My hair was already drenched in shea butter so I didn't need it.*


@Aggie 
I use Methi's Step 2 (Conditioner) separate & apart from the Methi Set and I use it independently has a R/O.

Interesting.  I bet VF makes a great Step 1.  Do you follow up Methi with a Moisturizing DC'er or do you just use the Methi and then proceed?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I use Methi's Step 2 (Conditioner) separate & apart from the Methi Set and I use it independently has a R/O.
> 
> Interesting.  I bet VF makes a great Step 1.  Do you follow up Methi with a Moisturizing DC'er or do you just use the Methi and then proceed?


I mix it with the Rose Clay by NG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *I mix it with the Rose Clay by NG*


@Aggie 
Interesting Combo!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Interesting Combo!


I'll see if it was a great one since I'm about to wash it out right now @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

I used my Curly Proverbz Henna Tea Rinse on my hair this evening and sealed it in with some Shea Butter blend. The henna tea really makes the hair feel very strong, almost hard like, but the shea butter softens it and makes it wonderfully manageable again. A really nice combo .


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I'll see if it was a great one since I'm about to wash it out right now @IDareT'sHair .


By the way @IDareT'sHair, the HV Methi Sativa and NG Rose Clay Deep Conditioner combo is a hit - left me with soft, manageable, light and fluffy hair. Yum Yum!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2018)

Wash day today included clay. I made a separate mix for my scalp, which aside from the regular ingredients, also had kalpi tone. I left this on for about two hours. Followed with Shea butter mix on damp/ wet hair and diluted (with water and hibiscus tea) KCCC.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 25, 2018)

I really wanted to get an indigo treatment in and since my hair was already still clean from my last wash day, I figured it was perfect timing. 

Mixed a box of Jamila with a can of coconut milk and 2 tablespoons of fenugreek oil. Letting it marinate for at least 4 hours. My hair is already feeling so smooth. Love this mixture!

Pulled some aloe Vera juice out the fridge to bring it to room temperature. Will mix it with a box of indigo powder. This is new for me....let's see how it goes. LOL


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 25, 2018)

Prepooed with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting (amla and henna)


----------



## Sally. (Feb 25, 2018)

quick question: when doing a cassia treatment, do i need to let the cassia dye release like henna?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2018)

Decided to color my hair today. I did a mudwash with a simple clay mix of filtered water, bentonite clay, rhassoul clay, act and a betaine powder. Finger detangled with the clay and rinsed.

I colored with surya brasil henna cream. It works better for me than henna/indigo.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 25, 2018)

Sally. said:


> quick question: when doing a cassia treatment, do i need to let the cassia dye release like henna?


When I did cassia treatments, I just mixed and used immediately since it is considered a neutral henna with no dying capabilities.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 25, 2018)

Used hibiscus and fenugreek tea under my dc. Used what was left over as a rinse.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 25, 2018)

Just my black soap which contains something Ayurvedic. It’s really helping with my scalp and shedding.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 26, 2018)

Been continuing with tea rinses which are now including fenugreek.  I am starting to see little new hairs springing up in my hairline.  Praise the Lord.   It will be interesting to see if it fills in over time.  And I am wondering if little new hairs are springing up in my hair at large.  Let it be so Lord.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 26, 2018)

I've set aside Rice water to set overnight but forgot to strain off the rice before work this morning. I am determined to have a full wash day this week. Protein, multiple rinses and all.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 28, 2018)

Did an onion juice treatment with garlic, cayenne pepper and neem oil. Added rosemary essential oil and lemongrass essential oil. 

Followed with clay wash and deep conditioning.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 28, 2018)

I found this vendor on Etsy. https://www.etsy.com/listing/505110138/henna-gloss-organic-henna-baq-henna.  I may try her gloss bar.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 1, 2018)

Forgot to mention I used APB ayurveda hair cream to moisturize.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2018)

Took out Tea for a Tea Rinse.  Will also do a Rice Water Rinse and probably use Cantu's ACV Root Rinse too!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 4, 2018)

Mix kalpi tone, green and hibiscus tea for hair rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2018)

ADDED ONION JUICE RINSES FOR ALL THE ONION JUICE RINSERS!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2018)

Just used the last my diy CP Henna Tea Rinse and will need to make some more soon. I still have a batch of CP Growth Oil that I'm using as well. It has a lot of goodie ayurveda herbs infused in it. That should carry me until I make my next henna tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2018)

Curls BB Scalp Tea


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 4, 2018)

It’s been 3 weeks since my two step. Thinking of what to do next week, but I really like my curl patter right now. It loosened nicely. In conjunction with Shea Butter, these are definitely what I will be sticking to for the long run.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2018)

Been using Kindred Butters Henna Oil


----------



## Sally. (Mar 4, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> I found this vendor on Etsy. https://www.etsy.com/listing/505110138/henna-gloss-organic-henna-baq-henna.  I may try her gloss bar.


Nice. Much more affordable than BelleBar.


----------



## Sally. (Mar 4, 2018)

Making my rice water for a rinse on wash day this week. Which I think will be Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2018)

Curls BB Scalp Tea


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 7, 2018)

Did an onion juice treatment with garlic and neem oil. Added rosemary essential oil and lemongrass essential oil.

Followed by clay wash with ayurvedic powders. 

Ordered some African black soap.  Will make DIY shampoo next week.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2018)

Today I mixed up some red raj henna with a little hibiscus infusion and water. I've put it in the freezer, hoping to apply on Friday.

My rose petal powder arrived so I've already put some aside for my henna. I've also prepared some hibiscus powder to add to the mix before application. Looking forward to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2018)

Used my Powdered Matcha Green Tea SB-Blend.  I really like it, but don't remember what I put in it.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2018)

I applied my henna last night after adding the rose petal and hibiscus powders, and left overnight.

Today, I rinsed it out and saturated my hair with a mix of conditioners, Faith in Nature Hemp and Meadowfoam with Aubrey Organics WC before rinsing some more.

Then I made a clay mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, and kaolin along with amla, a dash of ACV, hibiscus tea, and water. Currently sitting with this before my DC with heat.

ETA: My hair felt unexpectedly soft after rinsing out my clay, especially after doing a henna treatment- as they always initially leave my hair feeling strong, wiry and slightly harder. For now, I'm putting it down to the amla. I'll have to do that again sometime. Wash day not yet completed lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2018)

Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Tea Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2018)

Mixed 2 tablespoons of AVJ with 3 tablespoons of conditioner to use as a leave in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Steamed with EVOO. Cleansed with clay mix (rhassoul, bentonite, kaolin and shikaikai with acv).  My hair is clean and soft.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 10, 2018)

Will do a full cassia mask today.  Mixed with Shea butter, bhringraj, brahmi, amla, aloe vera powder, henna, hibiscus, neem oil, and EOs.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 10, 2018)

Going to do a cassia tonight and leave it on overnight. Will use my coffee oil tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2018)

used aphogee green tea spritz


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 11, 2018)

Did a henna gloss with henna/indigo, honey, basil,maca, avocado oil, aloe powder and conditioner. Left on for 2 hrs.  Gray hair is orange- red. Sigh . Had a hard time rinsing out the basil. Trying to replicate CP henna mix.  I'll skip basil next time. Hair is super soft. I need to make another batch of CP Fenugreek oil.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 11, 2018)

Cassia with kalpi kapoor, amla and brahmi. Washed with black soap. Going to follow up QB CTDG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2018)

Kindred Butters Henna Oil


----------



## Keen (Mar 14, 2018)

So I’ve been fermenting some rice water for like 72 hours now.  I still may not get a chance to use it today.  Should I put it in the fridge? It’s my first time using rice water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2018)

@Keen 
I don't.  But a lot do.  I ferment mine from Saturday to Saturday, covered on the Kitchen Counter.


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 16, 2018)

Did my onion juice treatment.  

Also received my black soap. Used Naptural85’s recipe with my own twist and added Shikakai, neem, and aritha powder, and some aloe Vera juice.  It was a wonderful sud filled experience.  My family loves it.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2018)

I did a onion juice treatment, then kaplitone/green tea rinse.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 18, 2018)

Used green and fenugreek tea under my dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2018)

Ltown said:


> I did a onion juice treatment, then *kaplitone/green tea rinse*.


@Ltown 
Hi LT!

How did you do this?  Did you mix the Kalpi Tone in with the Green Tea?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2018)

Curls Blue.berry Scalp Tea


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 20, 2018)

Just rinsed out my Greenbox detox henna gloss bar in black color . well it did nothing for the color of my hair. In fact ALL my grays are back. They were yellow from a previous homemade gloss. That tells me she didn't use enough henna for the indigo to stick. Rats! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2018)

Moisturized with rose water and sealed it in with my fenugreek oil. I'm about halfway finished with the bottle so I started a new infusion and threw in some mustard seeds as well.


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 20, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> Just rinsed out my Greenbox detox henna gloss bar in black color . well it did nothing for the color of my hair. In fact ALL my grays are back. They were yellow from a previous homemade gloss. That tells me she didn't use enough henna for the indigo to stick. Rats! Back to the drawing board.


She refunded me. Guess I'm back to DIY .


----------



## Ltown (Mar 21, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> Hi LT!
> 
> How did you do this?  Did you mix the Kalpi Tone in with the Green Tea?


@IDareT'sHair, yes, i place the kalpi tone in tea bag, and put green teabag in a mason jar let soak over night.  this way i don’t have grains in m hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy
Made a really, really nice SB-Blend with my Mango Powder.  

Very smooth & creamy.  

Turned out excellent.  I wish I would have written down what I used. 

I did use Mango EO to scent it tho'.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Made a really, really nice SB-Blend with my Mango Powder.
> 
> Very smooth & creamy.
> ...



Yummy!!! I need to pull mine out too!

 I'm itching to make something....don't know what yet, but I always start with tea...So I have some rosemary herbs steeping. My entire kitchen smells so good.


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 22, 2018)

Did my onion juice treatment, tea rinses and black soap shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Yummy!!! I need to pull mine out too!
> 
> I'm itching to make something....don't know what yet, but I always start with tea...So I have some rosemary herbs steeping. My entire kitchen smells so good*.


@ElevatedEnergy
The Mango Powder whipped wonderfully with the SB.  And the extra added scent made it simply divine.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 23, 2018)

Did my onion juice mix.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 23, 2018)

I've got some calendula and fenugreek infusing in oil. I plan to leave this for at least another 3 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2018)

Unrefined SB-Blend


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 23, 2018)

Has anyone used rice water?  How does it make your hair and scalp feel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> *Has anyone used rice water?  How does it make your hair and scalp feel?*


@NicWhite
Very Nice. 

I try to use it weekly when I remember.  I've used it right before a Final Rinse and I've also used it under my DC'er (because it's smelly)


----------



## Keen (Mar 23, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Did my onion juice mix.



My friend prepoo with eggs and onion mix. She really lines it. I think I will try that. I'll add garlic and ginger to it.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 23, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> Has anyone used rice water?  How does it make your hair and scalp feel?



I echo everything @IDareT'sHair says about it. I haven't used it in a while though.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 24, 2018)

Keen said:


> My friend prepoo with eggs and onion mix. She really lines it. I think I will try that. I'll add garlic and ginger to it.



I thought about adding fresh ginger to the mix.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2018)

I'll give my calendula oil 1 more week to infuse for a total of 6 weeks on my candle warmer. It should be quite intense by then. 

When that's complete, I'll put another one to infuse like @AbsyBlvd did with Calendula and Fenugreek seeds since I have a ton of these in my stash. 

I also have quite a bit of horsetail so I may add that one as well or make some tea rinse with many of the herbs from my stash. I have a lottttt!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 25, 2018)

Prepooing with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 25, 2018)

It's been a month since my henna/indigo treatment, so prepping a henna gloss conditioning mask.

It has:
Henna powder, Amla Powder, Bhringraj powder, honey powder, coconut milk powder, banana powder and guava powder. 

Will mix it with the rosemary tea I steeped a few days ago, then add in a dallop of whipped Shea butter, some peach kernel oil and some Trader Joe's TTT conditioner. Let it marinate alllllllllllllll day and rinse it out before bed.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It's been a month since my henna/indigo treatment, so prepping a henna gloss conditioning mask.
> 
> It has:
> Henna powder, Amla Powder, Bhringraj powder, honey powder, coconut milk powder, banana powder and guava powder.
> ...


This sounds like a great combination @ElevatedEnergy. I like that you use teas to make your henna mixtures from. I will start doing the same thing since I have a ton of herbs in my stash.


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 26, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It's been a month since my henna/indigo treatment, so prepping a henna gloss conditioning mask.
> 
> It has:
> Henna powder, Amla Powder, Bhringraj powder, honey powder, coconut milk powder, banana powder and guava powder.
> ...



Where did you get you peach kernel oil?  I have been trying to find a reputable company that sells it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> Where did you get you peach kernel oil?  I have been trying to find a reputable company that sells it.



From here:
https://www.pipingrock.com/peach-kernel-oil/peach-kernel-oil-9680

It's very nice! @NicWhite


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2018)

Aggie said:


> This sounds like a great combination @ElevatedEnergy. I like that you use teas to make your henna mixtures from. I will start doing the same thing since I have a ton of herbs in my stash.



@Aggie Yes, it's an awesome way to incorporate your herbs into your routine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2018)

Using:
Kindred Butters Henna Oil


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 26, 2018)

Been pre-pooing since Sunday night with Philip Kingsley Elasticizer, topped with some melted ayurvedic Shea.


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 27, 2018)

Currently have my rice water marinating.  Will try it for the first time tomorrow.  Can’t wait.   This DIY STUFF IS SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2018)

Curls B-Berry Scalp Tea


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 28, 2018)

Used the last half of my Greenbox detox henna gloss bar, but added a tsp of Moroccan henna and 1/2 tsp of amla. The color took much better. My grays are orange, again. Guess I'm going to have to do the 2 step full henna.


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 28, 2018)

Did an Ayurvedic infused clay wash then did a rice rinse/conditioning treatment.  Left it on my hair for 2 hours.  Rinsed out with water.  Man, my hair felt sooooooooo soft.  

I added aloe Vera juice and essential oils to the rice water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2018)

@Ltown @Aggie @AbsyBlvd @mzteaze @Bibliophile @Saludable84 (and ALL other Long-Term Ayurveda Users)

QUESTION:  Have you noticed any Texture Change or Loosening of Curls with Long-Term use of Ayurveda?

I just started using Powders in 2017 and so-far haven't seen any significant change in texture or curl pattern, have any of you?

@FoxxyLocs


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair, none for me just softer after wash day.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Aggie @AbsyBlvd @mzteaze @Bibliophile @Saludable84 (and ALL other Long-Term Ayurveda Users)
> 
> QUESTION:  Have you noticed any Texture Change or Loosening of Curls with Long-Term use of Ayurveda?
> 
> ...


Actually no I haven't from ayurveda powders but I believe my intake of MSM loosens up my curls a tiny bit but not enough to be concerned about. I know I will not be texlaxing anymore. I will slowly trim off the existing texlaxed hair and let my hair come in natural again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2018)

@Aggie @Ltown
Thank you Ladies! 

I have not noticed any significant changes either.

Softer and Shinier!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Ltown
> Thank you Ladies!
> 
> I have not noticed any significant changes either.
> ...


Yeah me too - softer and shinier for sure. I need to give myself a henna/indigo treatment right about now too. I might just do so this long Easter weekend.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Aggie @AbsyBlvd @mzteaze @Bibliophile @Saludable84 (and ALL other Long-Term Ayurveda Users)
> 
> QUESTION:  Have you noticed any Texture Change or Loosening of Curls with Long-Term use of Ayurveda?
> 
> ...



I've only noticed change/ loosening with cumulative henna applications. Like Aggie, I also take MSM but intermittently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I've only noticed change/ loosening with cumulative henna applications*.


@AbsyBlvd
Thank you!

I'm tryna' grow mine out and attempt to go back to Semi-Permanent Color.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm tryna' grow mine out and attempt to go back to Semi-Permanent Color.



No probs. Why the sad face? I've noticed some folks have been having issues with the effects of colour treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2018)

@AbsyBlvd
It's taking me forever to grow out this Henna and I don't want to cut it out.  

Once it's fully out, I will go back to Color.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> It's taking me forever to grow out this Henna and I don't want to cut it out.
> 
> Once it's fully out, I will go back to Color.


Why? Henna isn't working for you anymore?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair 

Semi permenent color has zero affect on my gray hairs so those won't really work for me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Semi permenent color has zero affect on my gray hairs so those won't really work for me* .


@Aggie
I am going to try a plant based color for stubborn gray's.  

If I don't get good coverage I can always go back to Henna.  But I hope I can find something that works besides Henna.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 29, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Aggie @AbsyBlvd @mzteaze @Bibliophile @Saludable84 (and ALL other Long-Term Ayurveda Users)
> 
> QUESTION:  Have you noticed any Texture Change or Loosening of Curls with Long-Term use of Ayurveda?
> 
> ...



I haven't experienced a loosening of my curls that I attribute to using aruyvedic products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *I haven't experienced a loosening of my curls that I attribute to using aruyvedic products.*


@mzteaze 

Much Appreciated


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I am going to try a plant based color for stubborn gray's.
> 
> If I don't get good coverage I can always go back to Henna.  But I hope I can find something that works besides Henna.


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl when you find it, please let me know. I really want to reduce the time it takes to color my hair - seriously!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2018)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Girl when you find it, please let me know. I really want to reduce the time it takes to color my hair - seriously!



My cousin has experienced some thinning using permanent colour so I'm going to use henna and indigo on her hair. I've already prepared her for the long ting, so I'll await a faster solution with baited breath lol


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My cousin has experienced some thinning using permanent colour so I'm going to use henna and indigo on her hair. I've already prepared her for the long ting, so I'll await a faster solution with baited breath lol


Henna and indigo seem to be the safest way to go at the moment. Sigh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2018)

@Aggie @AbsyBlvd
I'm going to try _Adore Plus Extra Conditioning Color Natural Herb for Gray Hair (in Velvet Black or Jet Black)
_
It will be interesting to see if this works.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 30, 2018)

Gonna brew some black tea to make my gelatin protein treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @AbsyBlvd
> I'm going to try _Adore Plus Extra Conditioning Color Natural Herb for Gray Hair (in Velvet Black or Jet Black)
> _
> It will be interesting to see if this works.


@IDareT'sHair, okay let us know.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 30, 2018)

Steeped some green tea with Jasmine blossoms today to make a deep conditioner with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2018)

Used a Nice Tea Blend today.


----------



## snoop (Mar 31, 2018)

Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 31, 2018)

Rinsed with Claudie's normalizing rinse and hair tea. Trying to finish this tea cause the scent is strong and not in a good way


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2018)

snoop said:


> *Is it too late to join this challenge?*


@snoop 


Gurl....Come on in here!

This Challenge is open from Jan - Dec.  Even if you joined Dec 31 it wouldn't be too late!

Glad to have you


----------



## snoop (Apr 1, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> 
> 
> Gurl....Come on in here!
> ...




Thank you!  I'm predominately I mud/clay washer and I just "discovered" onion rinses.  I've done three so far in the last month.  Not sure if I should be doing them weekly or bi-weekly.  I think I'll do one today and then switch to every other week.

I'm loving the information in this thread!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2018)

@snoop
We are happy to have you!


----------



## snoop (Apr 1, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> We are happy to have you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## snoop (Apr 1, 2018)

I did an onion juice rinse today with no cayenne.  I was finding that the cayenne burned too much, even when I used half a teaspoon.  I wanted to add honey to the juice, to help with the smell and also provide softness to my hair but I forgot so I instead tried my first honey wash (no shampoo or conditioner).  I think that it turned out really well.  I'll play around with the amount of honey next time.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 1, 2018)

use aphoghee green tea spirtiz,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2018)

Steeping a Pot of:
Saw Palmetto Tea and Pure Green Tea (for Tea Rinses)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeping a Pot of:
> Saw Palmetto Tea and Pure Green Tea (for Tea Rinses)


@IDareT'sHair 

I have so much herbs in my stash and I have to figure out how I will be incorporating them in my regimen. It is so hard figuring this out but I have to give it some thought, especially since those herbs are so good for my hair and scalp. 

Lemme go see what I can use this weekend as a rinse on my scalp and hair. Maybe I should start with a mix of Hops, Sage and Shavegrass Horsetail in a tea and use that on my scalp. 

Now the question is, do I leave it on my scalp for a few minutes or do I just rinse it out right after pouring it on my hair and scalp? . Help tea rinse experts!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Maybe I should start with a mix of Hops, Sage and Shavegrass Horsetail in a tea and use that on my scalp.
> Now the question is, do I leave it on my scalp for a few minutes or do I just rinse it out right after pouring it on my hair and scalp? . Help tea rinse experts!*


@Aggie
I either pour my over during my Final Rinse with my R/O Conditioner OR pour on, put my DC'er on and DC.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I either pour my over during my Final Rinse with my R/O Conditioner OR pour on, put my DC'er on and DC.


Ooh the latter method sounds really good. Thanks @IDareT'sHair  You're swell. 

Althoughhhh a hops tea rinse would probably be perfect as a final rinse since it leaves the hair shiny and fuller, hmm . The possibilities are beginning to excite me right now .


----------



## NicWhite (Apr 5, 2018)

Did my rice water treatment/conditioning rinse.  I like this better than the onion treatment because I can tolerate the smell better.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 7, 2018)

After 3-4 days baggying (out of convenience), today I'm doing a clay wash with amla. Will leave on for about 30mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2018)

Today's Rinses:
Coffee
Tea


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Cleanse:  Rhassoul, Bentonite, Kaolin, shikaikai, AVJ, ACV, EVOO. 
Condition:  Pantene Gold


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 8, 2018)

Going to rinse with Claudie's tea and normalizing rinse. Will use APB ayuryedic hair cream for my leave in.


----------



## NicWhite (Apr 10, 2018)

Did my rice treatment today.  Also made a tea rinse that included chamomile. I really love the smell of chamomile.  The next time I make an herbal oil infusion, I will include it.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 13, 2018)

did a tea rinse of kaplitone and hibiscus.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 13, 2018)

This weekend will be a henna weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2018)

Will Just Use:
CANTU ACV Rinse today

*Forgot to take out any Tea or Coffee out the Freezeer for this Wash Day.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 14, 2018)

Being lazy and stressed out, I fell away from my rinses.  Y'all not gonna believe this - I got dandruff on my flippin' eyebrows and a spot on my upper lip, plus my scalp started to get itchy. I have no idea what had happened except for stress lowering my immune system. I did a 1-to-3 ACV rinse on my scalp and used it as a toner on my face; two days later it is completely gone and no itchies. Can anybody explain what happened to me?

Acidic rinses for life!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2018)

@Sharpened 
Feel Better Soon Sis.

I need you fully back on your Hair Game.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today's Rinses:
> Coffee
> Tea


@IDareT'sHair, are you doing a coffee and a tea rinse on the same day? And if so, why?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2018)

I'll be using more herbal tea and coffee  rinses to get my scalp to growing some hair....FAST! I'll be starting as early as tomorrow with the tea I made tonight:

3 tablespoons each of sage and horsetail/shavegrass
4 tablespoons each of rosemary and hops
3 cups of water

Boiled and simmered for 30 minutes, let sit for an hour and refrigerated it to use tomorrow. I'll try to get 2 or 3 rinses out of it. Tomorrow I plan to use and deep condition over it with my Natur Growth Phytofollic Intense Moisture Deep Conditioner (Just bought this one today) for about 20-30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2018)

Aggie said:


> * are you doing a coffee and a tea rinse on the same day? And if so, why?*


@Aggie 
That day I did.

I used Coffee under my Protein Conditioner and Tea Rinse before my Final R/O


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That day I did.
> 
> I used Coffee under my Protein Conditioner and Tea Rinse before my Final R/O


Okay. Which tea did you use and what results did you get with it? Was it moisturizing, added shine, for faster growth?


----------



## imaginary (Apr 15, 2018)

Did an overnight Henna with coconut milk with a capful of acv


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Okay. Which tea did you use and what results did you get with it? Was it moisturizing, added shine, for faster growth?*


@Aggie
I think it was a Pure Green & Guava Leaf Tea Blend?  (For Shine, Health and Growth)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think it was a Pure Green & Guava Leaf Tea Blend?  (For Shine, Health and Growth)


@IDareT'sHair 

Where do you get your guava leaf Tea from? I may have to go hunting here for a tree and plant one in my yard since it seems to be very expensive to buy the leaves and the tea online.


----------



## snoop (Apr 15, 2018)

I did an onion rinse today.  I was pressed for time so I decided that I was going to water wash/water rinse instead of doing a whole routine.  I had DH smell my hair before rinsing it out and he said that it didn't smell like onions, even though it'd been sitting on my hair for hours.  Also when I hopped in the shower there was no residual onion smell.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2018)

snoop said:


> I did an onion rinse today.  I was pressed for time so I decided that I was going to water wash/water rinse instead of doing a whole routine.  I had DH smell my hair before rinsing it out and he said that it didn't smell like onions, even though it'd been sitting on my hair for hours.  Also when I hopped in the shower there was no residual onion smell.


Very helpful review about the smell @snoop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 15, 2018)

Using an Ayurvedic mud mask for DC. Then some mehendi infused Egyptian castor oil.


----------



## snoop (Apr 16, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Very helpful review about the smell @snoop. Thanks for sharing.


 
This is only true if you do the boil method.  I found that the juicing method, even with shampooing, there was a faint oder on my scalp when I wet my hair the next wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Where do you get your guava leaf Tea from?*


@Aggie 
A/M/A/Z/O/N


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2018)

I will try to keep it simple with just ginger, garlic and onion and here is what I intend to use and do when I do mix it:

*Ginger, Garlic And Onion For Hair Growth

What I Will Need:*

2 tbsp Grated Ginger
1/2 Grated Onion
2 cloves of garlic
Conditioning plastic cap
*Processing Time*
25 - 30 minutes
*
Method*

Blend in a food processor and squeeze  grated onion, garlic cloves and ginger in a cheesecloth and collect their juice.
Use a cotton ball to dab the juice on scalp.
Cover hair with a plastic cap
Wait for 30 minutes and then rinse hair. I might do a light shampoo depending on the potency of the smell
*
How Often?*
Two to three times a week for about 4 weeks depending on how much time I have and how effective this treatment is. If it isn't effective and too smelly, I'll abandon it with the quickness 

*Why This Works*
Ginger acts as a natural conditioner, tackling dryness by restoring moisture to your hair. Ginger’s active ingredients, gingerol, helps relax blood vessels and thereby improves blood circulation. This allows for the improved nourishment of hair follicles, ensuring faster hair growth.

Ginger has potent antimicrobial and nourishing properties which tackle hair fall and stimulate hair re-growth.

Onion is a rich source of sulfur which helps in follicle regeneration. This mixture helps stimulate hair growth from the dormant follicles, making hair thicker while speeding up hair growth.

Garlic is another ingredient that is rich in sulfur. It also helps stimulate hair growth from dormant hair follicles.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2018)

snoop said:


> I did an onion rinse today.  I was pressed for time so I decided that I was going to water wash/water rinse instead of doing a whole routine.  I had DH smell my hair before rinsing it out and he said that it didn't smell like onions, even though it'd been sitting on my hair for hours.  Also when I hopped in the shower there was no residual onion smell.


@snoop 
Outline how and what you used to boil your onion rinse please. Did you cut it up in pieces? How much onion and how much water did you use? Did you add anything else to the mix as you boiled it? Afterwards?


----------



## snoop (Apr 17, 2018)

Aggie said:


> @snoop
> Outline how and what you used to boil your onion rinse please. Did you cut it up in pieces? How much onion and how much water did you use? Did you add anything else to the mix as you boiled it? Afterwards?



I used Green Beauty's recipe -- but I no longer use the cayenne:


1 medium onion which I cut into 8ths -- cut it in half along the fattest part then into 4ths
2 garlic cloves which I cut into halves
1 cup of water

I boil the water and after it boils add the onion and garlic.  What I did this last time is once the stuff goes in I reduced the heat down to low so that it steeps.  I figured that this would be like making tea on the stove?  (Plus I didn't want to run the risk of boiling out all of the water -- again.)

If you are adding cayenne you can add it after it boils.  I found it irritating to my scalp.  Even at half a teaspoon.  I think I'll try your ginger recipe next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2018)

@Aggie @snoop


Thank you Ladies!

If any one else in this thread has an Onion or Ginger Recipe please post.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2018)

snoop said:


> I used Green Beauty's recipe -- but I no longer use the cayenne:
> 
> 
> 1 medium onion which I cut into 8ths -- cut it in half along the fattest part then into 4ths
> ...


Thanks @snoop. This is a great help to have a variety of ways onion can be used for hair growth.


----------



## snoop (Apr 17, 2018)

For those that haven't seen Green Beauty's update video -- regarding how her hair responded to doing onion juice rinses:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

Currently doing a clay treatment.  Rhassoul and Bentonite mixed together with warm water


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 19, 2018)

I had to let a few things go:
ACV...no matter how little I used caused irritation.
AVJ....cause too many tangles.

Still using:
Herbal teas mixed in my Ayurvedic treatments every season
Ayurvedic Herbal Oil
Fenugreek infused Shea butter
Ayurvedic Shampoo bar

My routine is stooooopid simple now, so that's all I'm using.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 19, 2018)

Oiled my scalp and hair last night with a warm mix of shea and coconut oils and kalpi tone.

As part of today's wash day, I used a clay mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, kaolin, rose petal powder, SAA, water and steeped hibiscus tea. Massaged onto my scalp and applied throughout my hair, and left on for 1hr.

I'd previously thought it was the addition of amla to the mix that left my hair feeling super soft a few weeks back, but I realise it's the addition of a little kaolin. Very nice.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @AbsyBlvd
> I'm going to try _Adore Plus Extra Conditioning Color Natural Herb for Gray Hair (in Velvet Black or Jet Black)
> _
> It will be interesting to see if this works.


Hey @IDareT'sHair 

Did this ever work on your gray strands? I need something milder than a hair dye and less time-consuming to color my gray hairs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Hey
> Did this ever work on your gray strands? I need something milder than a hair dye and less time-consuming to color my gray hairs.*


@Aggie 
Haven't tried this yet.  But will soon.

I was in the Thread "For Colored Girls" and someone mentioned Surya Brasil Henna Creme for Maximum Coverage of Grey and I'm thinking about trying it?

You should look this up.


----------



## snoop (Apr 20, 2018)

I've added AVJ to my conditioner + water mix in my spray bottle.  The jury is still out (I haven't kept up with my hair this week).  

I made a HUGE batch of body lotion yesterday so I'm going to do kaolin clay wash this morning + facial then come out and moisturize from head to toe.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 20, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Oiled my scalp and hair last night with a warm mix of shea and coconut oils and kalpi tone.
> 
> As part of today's wash day, I used a clay mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, kaolin, rose petal powder, SAA, water and steeped hibiscus tea. Massaged onto my scalp and applied throughout my hair, and left on for 1hr.
> 
> I'd previously thought it was the addition of amla to the mix that left my hair feeling super soft a few weeks back, *but I realise it's the addition of a little kaolin*. Very nice.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Haven't tried this yet.  But will soon.
> 
> I was in the Thread "For Colored Girls" and someone mentioned *Surya Brasil Henna Creme for Maximum Coverage of Grey* and I'm thinking about trying it?
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 
The reviews on Amazon in reference to the bolded were less than desirable. I checked already and I would hate to spend almost $20 on 2 oz of color that would fail miserably. I might as well stick with henna and indigo if that's the case. Sigh! The search continues.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2018)

I still have some tea rinse that I mixed last week. It's in the fridge but I will be using it tomorrow during my regimen. I need to decide what else I want to do as well. Let me give that some thought right now.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2018)

used aphogee green tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2018)

Took Tea out - but it's unlabeled.

It's either Guava Leaf or Saw Palmetto.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2018)

I used some coffee rinse in with my shampoo while I showered and used a combo rinse of horsetail, HOPS, rosemary and Marshmallow leaves under my protein DC mixed  with Bekura Yam Nectar this morning. 

Hair feels good and looks so shiny today. Presently have some Dudleys natural black semi permanent color on to see how it works. Then I'll rinse it out with Follicle Care Moisture rinse out conditioner. 

I will finish off with Follicle Care CayenaWood Strengthening Leave-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2018)

@Aggie
Did you read my post telling you to look up Surya Brasil Henna Creme?  From what I read in the "Colored Girls" Thread - it has pretty good grey coverage.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did you read my post telling you to look up Surya Brasil Henna Creme?  From what I read in the "Colored Girls" Thread - it has pretty good grey coverage.


Oh I missed that. What is the link to that thread please? I'm not even aware there was a colored girl thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2018)

@Aggie
I can't on this device but it is on Page 2 created by faithVA


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I can't on this device but it is on Page 2 created by faithVA


Okay gotcha. I''ll go check it out. Thanks mama


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Took Tea out - but it's unlabeled.
> It's either Guava Leaf or Saw Palmetto*.


It was Rosemary Leaf & Green Tea(s)


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 21, 2018)

Used aloe vera gel to prepoo. Will use green and hibiscus tea under my dc and the rest as a final rinse.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 21, 2018)

Did a clay wash today. Mixed with Bentonite, Diatomaceous, charcoal, acv and water first then had to make extra witht he same things but less acv (ran out) and added peppermint eo. Oh I also added some (probably expired??) silk amino acid powder. Oh also forgot I did a scalp treatment with the silk elements pre-cleanse. My scalp feels much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2018)

Yesterday used:
Rosemary Leaf & Green Tea(s)
CANTU ACV Root Rinse


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 22, 2018)

Going to do a final rinse with the green and hibiscus tea and claudies normalizing rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2018)

CANTU ACV Root Rinse
Green Tea Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

*This morning I used:*

Coffee on my scalp for 3 minutes before adding shampoo and worked it in for another minute. 
I will be using the last bit of my HOPS, Horsetail, Sage and Rosemary tea rinse as a rinse under my protein deep conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 28, 2018)

aphogee green tea spirtz


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

I will be straining my coffee, burdock root and fenugreek seed oil tomorrow and a little excited about this one. I sure hope it does NOT disappoint me. 

I think I need to also make another hair tea rinse infusion as well so I will check my herbal hair bin and see what I come up with .


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh I almost forgot @IDareT'sHair,

I called around for a guava tree and they are out of stock at one of the plant nurseries but available at another here in the Bahamas. I want to get one but they are soooo expensive.

The one that is available for purchase now is $60.00 approx. with taxes but small and the other that is out of stock is $75 but it's 4 feet tall. What to do....? It will be in stock within a week and it's the one that I really want so maybe I'll wait for the big one to come in.

So if I get it, I won't have to purchase the leaves online. This is a better option for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2018)

@Aggie
Guava Leaf Tea makes a very nice Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Guava Leaf Tea makes a very nice Rinse


That's just one of the reasons why I want the whole tree instead of just the leaves. I like guavas also. I make a mean guava duff as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *That's just one of the reasons why I want the whole tree instead of just the leaves. I like guavas also. I make a mean guava duff as well.*


@Aggie
So, it sounds like it will definitely be worth the "Investment"....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Guava Leaf Tea makes a very nice Rinse


Yes and it's also great internally for cancer fighting, heals colds and coughs, fights tooth decay and hair loss, improves sleep, great for heart and brain health and the immune system, and it reduces acne. So yeah, a whole lot of reasons why I need this one in my garden.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So, it sounds like it will definitely be worth the "Investment"....


@IDareT'sHair  in far more ways than one for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2018)

Curls B-Berry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

I will be cowashing out my indigo treatment in about 10 minutes or so. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

I forgot to add that the henna stain (I used Jamila) was very vibrant this time around. I was very happy with it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

Wow, my hair looks awesome tonight. I still have to wait 2 days for the final outcome but if it gets better than this, I will be super happy. This afternoon, I simply rinsed out the henna before adding the indigo - no conditioner.

After rinsing out the indigo, I used a combination of two thirds v05 Moisture Milks Island Coconut Conditioner and one third AVG, shook it up to blend well in the bottle and used that to cowash the indigo out.

It was the best hendigo rinse out I have ever used. My hair detangled like a breeze. Now I don't ever have to use my Naturelle Grow Rose Clay or any other expensive moisturizing conditioner to rinse out my henna and/or indigo anymore.

The henna and the indigo color deposited super well. I did something different this time - I did NOT use boiling water, I used warm to hot water only in both the henna and the indigo mixtures. I added 2 tablespoons of amla powder to my already mixed and dye-released henna just before putting it on my hair. I also added 1 tablespoon of kalpi tone but this one was for the scent only). I got this little tip from Hennasooq's website and it worked.

I forgot to add my aloe vera powder (for added moisture) to it but it still turned out so good. I am ever so happy. I thought that I would have had to mix my henna with coffee, but that wasn't even necessary to get a dark color deposit on my strands.

Tonight I sprayed my hair with some APB Refresher Spray to keep it moisturized and will do so again for the next 2 days while my hendigo color settles. Then I will be able to use my shea butter and heavier moisturizers.


----------



## Sharpened (May 1, 2018)

A 1-to-3 ACV rinse underneath pumpkin seed oil helped with detangling a bit.

I got to find my guava tea ice cubes so I can get that super soft hair again since it is warm again.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 3, 2018)

I tried a henna gloss bar for the first time Tuesday from Henna Sooq.  All I added to it was 2 heaping spoonfuls of aloe vera and amla powder and coconut milk.  I plan on doing this bi-weekly.

My next purchase from Henna Sooq besides more henna gloss bars is a box of henna and hibiscus powder.  Do you think it's safe to do a full henna monthly and henna glosses bi-weekly as I alternate with cassia, brahmi, aloe vera, amla, bhringraj. and shikakai powder paste to wash my hair weeks I'm not using henna?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2018)

Pulled out my Ayurvedic Treatment Pack from the freezer. It was previously mixed with Rosemary Tea. Added a spoonful of my Ayurvedic Herbal oil then massaged a thin layer of the treatment into my scalp then hair. With the leftover; I added some conditioner and a dallop of my Whipped Shea Butter, then went back in for a second application all over. Wrapped in saran wrap and will sleep in it overnight.

Rinse, Rinse, Rinse in the morning followed by a shampoo and shower condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
All That Sounds!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2018)

Took my Tea Rinse out for tomorrow.

Will also use CANTU'S ACV Root Rinse.

Overnighted in: JMonique's Charcoal Deep Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2018)

Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Tea Rinse


----------



## Ltown (May 5, 2018)

hibiscus tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2018)

Planning to steep a Pot of Bamboo Leaf Tea (for Tea Rinses)


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

I'm about to make a tea spritz to steep overnight with aloe vera, amla, & brahmi powders so I can use 3x a week.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2018)

Forgot to mention that I mixed some AVG in with SSI Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner and Calendula oil and used it a prepoo this morning. It worked pretty good.


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2018)

Today I used a clay mix of; rhassoul, c.bentonite, kaolin, neem, kalpi tone, SAA, steeped hibiscus and water. 

I also melted some of my Shea mix and focused this on my ends (over leave-in), under diluted KCCC for my wash n go.


----------



## imaginary (May 6, 2018)

I did a clay mix of kaolin *mainly), bentonite, acv, lemon juice, water and peppermint oil yesterday. My hair was super soft. I'll need to use kaolin a few more times just to be sure, but so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2018)

imaginary said:


> *I did a clay mix of kaolin *mainly), bentonite, acv, lemon juice, water and peppermint oil yesterday. My hair was super soft. I'll need to use kaolin a few more times just to be sure, but so far so good*.


@imaginary 
Sounds Good!


----------



## GGsKin (May 6, 2018)

imaginary said:


> I did a clay mix of kaolin *mainly), bentonite, acv, lemon juice, water and peppermint oil yesterday. My hair was super soft. I'll need to use kaolin a few more times just to be sure, but so far so good.



I had the same 'softeness' experience when I used kaolin in my mix a few weeks back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I had the same 'softeness' experience when I used kaolin in my mix a few weeks back.*


@AbsyBlvd


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 6, 2018)

Tuesday is my wash day. My hair in the front isn't as curly, dry looking, and kinda mushy.  I was thinking I should do a light protein treatment with either eggs mixed with olive oil OR 2 min- aphogee protein treatment? However, Tuesday I will make a gloss of some sort with cassia and other ayurvedic herbs.  Would this be okay or not a good idea?


----------



## charmtreese (May 6, 2018)

I’ve really been wanting to try rice water rinses, but I didn’t want to add an extra step in my hair regimen.  I already do tea rinses and love the results so I decided to boil my rice and use the hot rice water to step my tea! My goodness, this rinse is a keeper, my hair was so soft, strong, and manageable!!! I’m sold, will be doing this rinse every wash day!


----------



## Saga (May 6, 2018)

charmtreese said:


> I’ve really been wanting to try rice water rinses, but I didn’t want to add an extra step in my hair regimen.  I already do tea rinses and love the results so I decided to boil my rice and use the hot rice water to step my tea! My goodness, this rinse is a keeper, my hair was so soft, strong, and manageable!!! I’m sold, will be doing this rinse every wash day!


Whoa! What do you use in your tea rinse??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2018)

@DanceOnTheSkylines 

You joining us this year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2018)

Steeped a Pot of Bamboo Leaf Tea (for my Tea Rinses).  Will let it sit overnight and then divide up and place in freezer.


----------



## Saga (May 6, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DanceOnTheSkylines
> 
> You joining us this year?


Lol, I want to! I am in some of the other ayurveda, threads but I'm on a ship half of the year so it's hard to participate in all the mixture making festivities. 

Currently I have Brahmi, Amla, Shikakai, Henna, and Rhoussal clay all in my stash.

I like to use the cantu apple cider vinegar rinse on wash day for my braids to keep them from getting too fuzzy, but I used to use straight up ACV.


----------



## charmtreese (May 6, 2018)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Whoa! What do you use in your tea rinse??



Nothing special usually just a bag of green and a bag of black tea.  lol, pretty bootleg, but it works!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> All That Sounds!



It was! It had been a minute since I treated my hair so it deserved the TLC. It was all so yummy. Will repeat it next month!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2018)

@DanceOnTheSkylines
Well we would certainly love to have you!

Love the CANTU ACV  Root Rinse


----------



## Saga (May 6, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DanceOnTheSkylines
> Well we would certainly love to have you!
> 
> Love the CANTU ACV  Root Rinse


I just hate how fast it runs out! I would try to diy my own version, but I don't wanna mess around and jack up the ph balance and stuff. It would be cheaper, tho! Just a bottle of acv, some tea tree, and maybe a carrier or something. Then another EO to knock out that ACV scent. That's really the only reason I stopped using it. My hair never kept the smell, but I'd get complaints of the bathroom smelling like vinegar on wash day


----------



## imaginary (May 7, 2018)

charmtreese said:


> I’ve really been wanting to try rice water rinses, but I didn’t want to add an extra step in my hair regimen.  I already do tea rinses and love the results so I decided to boil my rice and use the hot rice water to step my tea! My goodness, this rinse is a keeper, my hair was so soft, strong, and manageable!!! I’m sold, will be doing this rinse every wash day!


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Pulled out my Ayurvedic Treatment Pack from the freezer. It was previously mixed with Rosemary Tea. Added a spoonful of my Ayurvedic Herbal oil then massaged a thin layer of the treatment into my scalp then hair. With the leftover; I added some conditioner and a dallop of my Whipped Shea Butter, then went back in for a second application all over. Wrapped in saran wrap and will sleep in it overnight.
> 
> Rinse, Rinse, Rinse in the morning followed by a shampoo and shower condition.


This really does sound awesome @ElevatedEnergy. Looks like you are getting in your strength, moisture, and shine all in one .


----------



## Sally. (May 7, 2018)

Did a cassia gloss and now I will be doing one every 2 weeks!  I mixed cassia, amla, aloe vera powder, slippery elm, avj, and coconut milk with the amika obliphica nourishing mask. my normally super dry hair had curls popping. next time i think i'm gonna sub water for the aloe vera juice for more slip.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2018)

Aggie said:


> This really does sound awesome @ElevatedEnergy. Looks like you are getting in your strength, moisture, and shine all in one .



Yes the Ayurvedic Powder Pack I use is balancing. It has fruit/honey powders for moisture/shine (banana, Guava, Coconut milk) and Ayurvedic powders for conditioning/strength. I can't remember them all off the top of my head but I know henna is in it. LOL
I use rosemary tea because I love how it smells mixed with the powder pack plus it's awesome for the scalp.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes the Ayurvedic Powder Pack I use is balancing. It has fruit/honey powders for moisture/shine (banana, Guava, Coconut milk) and Ayurvedic powders for conditioning/strength. I can't remember them all off the top of my head but I know henna is in it. LOL
> I use rosemary tea because I love how it smells mixed with the powder pack plus it's awesome for the scalp.


I just fell in love with rosemary tea rinse myself. It really does make my tea rinses smell soooo good. I love it a lot .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy @Aggie
Love a good Rosemary Tea Rinse as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2018)

Pulled Out:
Bamboo Leaf Tea for tomorrow's Tea Rinse
Will also use - CANTU's ACV Root Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Pulled Out:*
> *Bamboo Leaf Tea for tomorrow's Tea Rinse
> Will also use - CANTU's ACV Root Rinse*


This Today!


----------



## sexypebbly (May 13, 2018)

Used J Monique's mud wash today


----------



## Ltown (May 13, 2018)

Did a hibiscus tea with acv, cut down on treatments.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2018)

Did a 1 step hendigo treatment today. It turned out pretty good. I used 1/4 henna to 3/4 indigo and it yielded pretty dark results, just what the doctor ordered .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2018)

Curls B.lueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## sexypebbly (May 14, 2018)

Used Claudie's normalizing rinse. Didn't get a chance to make any tea this weekend but I think im gonna start making some ahead of time and freezing them so i have it when I need it.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 15, 2018)

Did a hot oil treatment, henna gloss, followed by the LOC method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2018)

CANTU's ACV Root Rinse
Bamboo Tea Rinse


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2018)

This morning I poured a herbal rinse mix of marshmallow leaves, HOPS, and rosemary leaves over my hair before adding my DC. My hair is happy and soft.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2018)

I still have some of my last rinse but I currently have some HOPS, Shavegrass Horsetail, and Marshmallow leaves infusing on the stove for the next rinse I will be using on my hair. I need to use up my herbs before they demise on me.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2018)

Ltown said:


> Did a hibiscus tea with acv, cut down on treatments.


I bought some hibiscus tea last week. I have 3 boxes of this in my tea stash for internal use. Looks like I have another use for them .


----------



## snoop (May 20, 2018)

charmtreese said:


> I’ve really been wanting to try rice water rinses, but I didn’t want to add an extra step in my hair regimen.  I already do tea rinses and love the results so I decided to boil my rice and use the hot rice water to step my tea! My goodness, this rinse is a keeper, my hair was so soft, strong, and manageable!!! I’m sold, will be doing this rinse every wash day!



Just so I'm clear, there was no fermentation involved?


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2018)

used aphogee green tea spritz.


----------



## sexypebbly (May 20, 2018)

Used raw aloe on my scalp for a prepoo. Used Claudie's normalizing rinse and used perfect blends hair cream and OGX green tea serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2018)

Used: Camille Rose Lavender Shaken Hair Spritzer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2018)

I've been reading a lot about the benefit of "Dried Curry" Leaves.  I bought some and will infuse it in an oil (when they arrive).

But I need to find that recipe.

If anyone knows what I'm talmbout - please bump the thread that has the Oil w/Curry Leaves Recipe.  *Thanks*


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2018)

This morning I  poured some tea rinse that I made 2 days ago over my hair and scalp. It was a blend of marshmallow leaves, horsetail, and Hops. I think my scalp likes these teas a lot so I will keep using them often, maybe 2-3 times a week should be good. I have enough in the fridge for another 3-4 hair and scalp rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2018)

@Sharpened
Ordered some Dried Curry Leaves to make an Oil with Curry Leaves, Fenugreek, etc.......

My Dried Curry Leaves arrived today.  I could smell them through the mail packaging.

Thanks to @Missjaxon I now have the Recipe.


----------



## Missjaxon (May 24, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Ordered some Dried Curry Leaves to make an Oil with Curry Leaves, Fenugreek, etc.......
> 
> My Dried Curry Leaves arrived today.  I could smell them through the mail packaging.
> ...


 
@IDareT'sHair 

You're welcome


----------



## GGsKin (May 24, 2018)

On Tuesday, after shampooing my roots, I topped my DC (SM Low Po... etc) with melted Shea and my herb infused oil.

Followed with a clay wash using steeped hibiscus and rose petals.


----------



## Sharpened (May 24, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Ordered some Dried Curry Leaves to make an Oil with Curry Leaves, Fenugreek, etc.......
> 
> My Dried Curry Leaves arrived today.  I could smell them through the mail packaging.
> ...


Oooo... Please, tell me how that goes! School is OVA (except for two classes DS1 is taking this summer), so I got time to concentrate on mixtures.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 24, 2018)

I wonder if during the summer months I could co-wash (gloss) my hair with fenugreek, amla, hibiscus, & brahmi daily without any problems?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> *Oooo... Please, tell me how that goes! so I got time to concentrate on mixtures*.


@Sharpened
I thought the leaves were _"dried" _but they are moist/fresh/green and was in a moisture pouch, so they had a damp feel.  (Fresh Curry Leaves).

Very pungent scent.

I mixed the Leaves, Fenugreek Powder, Chebe Powder, Onion EO, Rosemary EO, Nettle EO, Pure Argan Oil, Pure Jojoba and some Pump.kin Seed Oil in a dark amber pointy tipped bottle.

I'll let it sit 3-4 weeks prior to using.


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2018)

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash
-Detoxing with Nairobi Detox shampoo
-Coloring with henna
-Stand Alone Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder followed by the Scalp and Fiber Restorer to normalize the pH
-*Tea Rinsing with Horsetail, Hops, Rosemary and Sage tea under my deep conditioner.*
-Deep conditioning with a combination of SSI Restore and Repair Hair Mask and SSI Curl Moist Conditioner
- Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner
-Style will be bunning for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2018)

Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Bamboo Tea Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2018)

Steeped a huge pot of rosemary tea.

Mixed it with a box of Jamila henna, Amla Powder and a few heaping spoonfuls of my premade Ayurvedic Powder Pack. Will let the dye release for about an hour and apply. Let it marinate on my hair for at least 4 hours. Rinse. Apply Indigo and let it marinate for at least 4 hours as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Steeped a huge pot of rosemary tea.* *Ayurvedic Powder Pack.*.


@ElevatedEnergy
Sounds Goodt!

What's in your Powder Pack?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Sounds Goodt!
> 
> What's in your Powder Pack?



@IDareT'sHair 
Powders of: Banana, Henna, Coconut Milk, Amla, Bhringraj, Guava Fruit, Brahmi & Honey. 



*********
That rosemary tea is just sooooooo good. The smell alone is always enough to keep me grabbing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> **********
> That rosemary tea is just sooooooo good. The smell alone is always enough to keep me grabbing it.*


@ElevatedEnergy
Agreed!


----------



## reeseycup (May 27, 2018)

I may be the only "lone wolf" that does this but I henna my hair while braided. My gray hair is in abundance and the idea of removing my braids for vanity's sake, just ain't gonna cut it. I have been protective styling since Mid-March 2018. I am coming from a complete buzz cut almost all of last year (hair was bleach and colored every color imaginable). I did a final buzz in mid-Dec 2017 and when it got long enuf for me to catch (DIY), I braided it with kanekalon box braids! I removed each braid one by one and installed yarn about a month or so ago! I use my virgin hair fertizer  morning and night and I henna every 3 to 4 wks. I wash weekly but I do NOT DC as I see there is no reason for me to do so. I use my DIY moisturizer each day and I amp it up on wash day! I do use sulphate poo cuz it works FOR ME! My hair is growing so dang much that I can now install my DIY lemomade cornrows. I will wait until I get super tired of my uarn braids though (they bob-length cuz iz too hot).


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2018)

Just massaged some Curly Proverbz and coffee oil combo on my scalp and sleeping with it overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2018)

@reeseycup 
Hi Sis.

Are you joining this Challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2018)

CRN Lavender Shaken Spritz & Curls B.lueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## reeseycup (May 28, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @reeseycup
> Hi Sis.
> 
> Are you joining this Challenge?


I am DEF in this challenge sis! I just moisturized my yarn braids to open my pores and applied my virgin hair fertilizer (scalp on tingle).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2018)

reeseycup said:


> *I am DEF in this challenge sis! I just moisturized my yarn braids to open my pores and applied my virgin hair fertilizer (scalp on tingle).*


@reeseycup
Great!

Welcome & Happy to Have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2018)

Curls B/lueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## imaginary (May 28, 2018)

I've been using my diy coffee oil and fenugreek oil in these braids. The fenugreek oil smell lingers through the day, so I'm going to have to relegate that to weekend moisturising. Also I'm going to see how long I can go without washing my hair in these, I'm trying to make them last. I will, however, be doing FRW rinses in these. Maybe I'll even make some leave-in teas as well.


----------



## Aggie (May 28, 2018)

Already massaged some CP growth and coffee oil combination to my scalp. Feels good and tingly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2018)

Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Rosemary Tea Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2018)

Prepooed with my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil and used my HOPS, horsetail, rosemary and sage herbal rinse under my deep conditioner this morning while I showered.


----------



## naturalyogini (Jun 2, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Prepooed with my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil and used my HOPS, horsetail, rosemary and sage herbal rinse under my deep conditioner this morning while I showered.


What is the shelf life of the CP oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> What is the shelf life of the CP oil?


@naturalyogini 
You in here with us?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> What is the shelf life of the CP oil?


@naturalyogini 
It's good for about 6 months or longer in my opinion. I believe it can last longer though since it's an oil. Most oil shelf life is a year to 2 years.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2018)

I need to make another tea rinse but I have to go swim through my stash to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2018)

Okay I just put a mixture of slippery elm root, marshmallow leaves, HOPS and horsetail on the stove to brew for about 30-45 minutes, then I'll refrigerate it and use this coming week. I think I will get at least 3 full rinses from it.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2018)

I had to throw away the coffee/burdock root/fenugreek seed oil I made a while back. The smell is certainly not compelling  and I believe it's because of the burdock root. I will infuse another oil using only coffee for my next infusion. 

I will continue to use the burdock root but only in tea rinses from now on.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2018)

did a  hibiscus tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
I thought you might be interested in this - I will be using Creme & Coco's _"Botanically Infused Kombucha Cider Tea Rinse"_: which has Kombucha Tea, ACV, Pumpkin Seed Oil and Vitamin E Oil (which can be used on Face & Hair) according to Label.

You mix 1 tbspn with 8oz Water.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 3, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> I thought you might be interested in this - I will be using Creme & Coco's _"Botanically Infused Kombucha Cider Tea Rinse"_: which has Kombucha Tea, ACV, Pumpkin Seed Oil and Vitamin E Oil (which can be used on Face & Hair) according to Label.
> 
> You mix 1 tbspn with 8oz Water.



I started to develop sensitivities to ACV, no matter how little so used. Even a drop in a bucket a water was leaving me with a sore scalp, so I had to let it go. Everything else sounds delightful though!!!!!!! Yum!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I started to develop sensitivities to ACV, no matter how little so used. Even a drop in a bucket a water was leaving me with a sore scalp, so I had to let it go. *


@ElevatedEnergy 
WOW! 

That's too bad.  Sorry that happened.

Knowing you.....I am sure you already have a good replacement.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 3, 2018)

I purchased some soap nuts, aritha powder & shikakai powder. The plan is to mix it with some herbs from my premade herbal tea pack (Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary) to make some sort of Ayurvedic Herbal Shampoo.

I was inspired by this video:

I was looking to replace my African black soap shampoo anyway as I found it was stripping my indigo. I did an experiment where I stopped using it for 3 months and lo and behold...my indigo stayed in tact the entire 3 months and was just as dark and shiny as when I first applied it.

So I'm thinking.... to add in a 16 ounce mason jar full of distilled water:
1 teaspoon each of the powders
Around 5 soapnuts
Heaping spoonful of the dried herbs.
Simmer on my candle warmer overnight & strain.

I'll update the thread on my next wash day when I try it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 3, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> WOW!
> 
> That's too bad.  Sorry that happened.
> ...



The same thing happened when I was drinking it. I would put a drop (literally one drop) in a bottle of water, and my throat would be so sore and scratchy after a few hours. I hate it to, cause I love the benefits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I'll update the thread on my next wash day when I try it*.


@ElevatedEnergy
YES Please Do!

I'm glad you found a solution to making Indigo last longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *The same thing happened when I was drinking it. I would put a drop (literally one drop) in a bottle of water, and my throat would be so sore and scratchy after a few hours. I hate it to, cause I love the benefits.*


@ElevatedEnergy
Too Acidic.

OT:  My Hair is loving the Rosemary Tea Rinses!


----------



## NicWhite (Jun 4, 2018)

Haven’t been in here for a while.  I had to give up on onion juice.  The smell was too bad.  Smh.  It took s 4 weeks for the smell to go away, even after I stopped using it. 

I ordered henna and indigo to start making henna glosses.  That arrives on Thursday.  Can’t wait to start using it.  I have gray hair in the front so I don’t want the henna to give me orange hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2018)

@NicWhite
Could you mix the Onion mixture in with your DC'ers or would the smell "override" the Scent(s) of the DC'er?

That's too bad because a lot of posters said it really works.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 4, 2018)

I actually did a bentonite clay and rhassoul clay video this past weekend. Honestly i'm happy to finally have a Bentonite recipe that doesnt strip my hair. Check out my video if any are interested.


----------



## NicWhite (Jun 4, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NicWhite
> Could you mix the Onion mixture in with your DC'ers or would the smell "override" the Scent(s) of the DC'er?
> 
> That's too bad because a lot of posters said it really works.



Girl, I have some pretty strong essential oils (in terms of scent).  Initially the essential oils scent works but it fades and I am left with the smell of onions. And don’t let the sun hit my hair.    Then I can really smell it.  And this is from a person that rinses their hair everyday. I only have 2 1/2 inches of hair at the moment.

It may be because I am pregnant. Maybe I will try it after I have the baby and won’t bother me so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> *It may be because I am pregnant. Maybe I will try it after I have the baby and won’t bother me so much.*



@NicWhite 
Awww.....

I was thinking a little mixed in a DC'er might cut the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2018)

Steeping a Pot of: Horsetail Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2018)

@NowIAmNappy 
Hi Sis.

This is an "Active On-Going" Challenge.  Are you planning on joining us?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 4, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NowIAmNappy
> Hi Sis.
> 
> This is an "Active On-Going" Challenge.  Are you planning on joining us?


Yes I thought I had joined months ago. It could have been last years challenge I haven’t posted in a while but I’ve been using Ayurvedic for years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> *Yes I thought I had joined months ago. It could have been last years challenge I haven’t posted in a while but I’ve been using Ayurvedic for years.*


@NowIAmNappy
Excellent!

We are happy to have you!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 5, 2018)

I've been using a fenugreek oil for the last 6 months which I adore but does anyone use fenugreek seeds soaked in water as part of their wash day routine?  So the past month I've been soaking the seeds overnight in water and then using that water as part of shampoo process. Last time I tried to blend the seeds but that was a no go when it came time to rinse. I'm wondering if anyone else is using fenugreek water in their regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2018)

@NowIAmNappy
I have Fenugreek Powder that I've been mixing with Unrefined SB and I also have Fenugreek Tea Bags for Tea Rinses.

Don't have the "seeds" but have the Powder.  Just mixed some in an Oil with some fresh curry leaves and other stuff.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 6, 2018)

I find myself actually using more teas/rinse to incorporate into my hair regimen. I’ve been MIA for 2 months but I’ve been consistent on my Ayurvedic regimen. Can’t wait for my before & after this weekend.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 6, 2018)

*Update Regimen 
*​*Week 1*
Prepoo: Belle Bar Cairo Super Slip Detangler Tea
Cleanse: Belle Bar Rhassoul + DevaCurl No Poo
Treatment: ApHogee 2 Minute (rinse followed by)
Shea Moisture High Porosity + Belle Bar Waikiki

*Week 2*
Prepoo: Belle Bar Cairo Super Slip Detangler Tea
Cleanse: Shikakai Soap
Treatment: Belle Bar x Curly Proverbz Green Tea
Belle Bar Henna Gloss + Edens Hair Masque 

Loc Method - Rice Water, KC Leave In, Curl Enhancing Smoothie, Eco Styler or Custard

Growth/Rentention - 3x/wk Belle Bar Methi Oil, UBH Moisturizer, Pineapples, co-wash
​(the gist of it. some products may change due to humidity, gym, protective styling, etc. most of my products are used the max hydration method way. I wash my hair in 6 sections in twists.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2018)

Steeped a nice Pot of Horsetail Tea.  

It always makes an excellent Tea Rinse.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 7, 2018)

First time handling soap nuts.....they so purty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 
So...those are Soap Nuts Uh?????

Interesting looking creatures aren't they!......


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> So...those are Soap Nuts Uh?????
> 
> Interesting looking creatures aren't they!......



They smell interesting too! They cleaned my hair up a storm though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2018)

Will use:
Cream & Coco's Kombucha ACV Rinse
Horsetail Tea Rinse


----------



## NicWhite (Jun 8, 2018)

My henna was delivered today.  Can’t wait to make a gloss on wash next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2018)

Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha ACV Scalp Rinse
Horsetail Tea Rinse


----------



## Ltown (Jun 9, 2018)

did a ACV with hibiscus tea.


----------



## snoop (Jun 10, 2018)

I water washed twice this week.   After the second one I did an AVJ rinse.   my hair felt so good afterwards.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 11, 2018)

I really need to do a henna treatment. I was supposed to take my twists out this weekend but it rained and I didnt want to ruin a good twistout with humidity. But now I'm due for a henna treatment but I havent worn my twistout yet....


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 11, 2018)

Before (3/3) / After (6/9) (both on shrunken Hair)


----------



## Sally. (Jun 11, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I've been using a fenugreek oil for the last 6 months which I adore but does anyone use fenugreek seeds soaked in water as part of their wash day routine?  So the past month I've been soaking the seeds overnight in water and then using that water as part of shampoo process. Last time I tried to blend the seeds but that was a no go when it came time to rinse. I'm wondering if anyone else is using fenugreek water in their regimen.


i was at my natural grocer/herb store today and saw they had fenugreek seed powder. maybe that might work better for you. i did see whole foods has fenugreek in their bulk section, but it was the seed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2018)

@Sally. 
Are you joining us for 2018?


----------



## Sally. (Jun 12, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sally.
> Are you joining us for 2018?


I think I’ve joined already and posted that I was in when the thread first started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2018)

Sally. said:


> *I think I’ve joined already and posted that I was in when the thread first started*.


@Sally.

Great.  I thought so.  Glad to see you posting.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 12, 2018)

Sally. said:


> i was at my natural grocer/herb store today and saw they had fenugreek seed powder. maybe that might work better for you. i did see whole foods has fenugreek in their bulk section, but it was the seed.



Maybe I'll try that and just use the fenugreek seeds to make the oil. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## NicWhite (Jun 12, 2018)

I did my first henna/indigo gloss today. My hair does feel stronger and softer.   I am liking how my hair feels for sure.  But the smell of that henna...   Let’s just say, thank God for essential oils.


----------



## snoop (Jun 16, 2018)

So for those doing rice water rinses, what benefits have you been seeing?  Have you noticed accelerated growth?


----------



## snoop (Jun 16, 2018)

I completed an onion juice rinse on Thursday.   I haven't been keeping up with them the way that I should.   I think rice water is the only thing that I have left to try.  After that, I want to go back to keeping my routine super simple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2018)

Today:
Horsetail Tea Rinse
Cantu ACV Rinse

*Made some Rice Water.  Doubtful if I use it.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 17, 2018)

Used green and fenugreek tea under my dc.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 18, 2018)

used green tea aphoghee spray.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 21, 2018)

Finally did a henna treatment overnight on Monday. I deep conditioned in the morning and detangled and my hair immediately stopped breaking. I knew I was due for my henna treatment. I wont wait that long next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2018)

Took my Tea out of the Freezer for Saturday.  

It's either Horsetail or Rosemary (not sure which, but either will be great).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2018)

Koils By Nature Detoxifying Conditioner (Activated Charcoal and Rhassoul Clay)
Cantu's ACV Rinse
Tea Rinse (either Horsetail or Rosemary)
Rice Water Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2018)

snoop said:


> *So for those doing rice water rinses, what benefits have you been seeing?  Have you noticed accelerated growth?*


@snoop
Thank you for reminding me to get back on this! 

I used it last week (after I read your post) and again today.  I use it under my DC'er.  I rinse with it and put my DC on top.

I like the way my Hair responds to it, although it stanks.  I can't say accelerated growth or anything, because I'm using it under my DC'ers, but I can say, I like the way my hair responds to it.

Will continue to use it weekly throughout the summer.  I bought a big bag of it for that purpose, so I might as well use it.

I also bought a Pre-Made DC'er from someone on ETSY, that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 23, 2018)

Used raw aloe on my scalp. Used liquid gold's amla and fenugreek dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2018)

sexypebbly said:


> Used raw aloe on my scalp. *Used liquid gold's amla and fenugreek dc.*


@sexypebbly
How is this?


----------



## snoop (Jun 23, 2018)

Sitting here with a DIY clay mix: kaolin,  rhassoul, cocoa powder, goat's milk powder, AVJ and water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2018)

snoop said:


> *Sitting here with a DIY clay mix: kaolin,  rhassoul, cocoa powder, goat's milk powder, AVJ and water.*


@snoop
Sounds


----------



## snoop (Jun 24, 2018)

I kept it in for somewhere between 45 and 60 minutes, then followed up with a honey wash.  Hair and scalp were so clean and nice.  My hair wasn't stripped either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2018)

@snoop 
Is the Honey Wash something you created or is it Oyin's Honey Wash?


----------



## snoop (Jun 24, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> Is the Honey Wash something you created or is it Oyin's Honey Wash?



I created it:  1 tbsp honey in 8 oz of warm water.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2018)

use kapitone with acv rinse.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 25, 2018)

snoop said:


> Sitting here with a DIY clay mix: kaolin,  rhassoul, cocoa powder, goat's milk powder, AVJ and water.



You over here giving me ideas <3. I have to get my hands on some kaolin clay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2018)

Cantu's ACV Rinse
Tea Rinse 
Rice Water Rinse
Ayurvedic SB that has: Alma, Brahmi, Bringjah and Shikaki
*Using a Fermented Rice Water DC'er today*


----------



## imaginary (Jun 30, 2018)

I have been beyond lazy with these braids. But the time has come to take them out. 

I've put my rice to soak for either sunday or monday.


----------



## snoop (Jul 1, 2018)

Finished my wash day with an ACV rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2018)

I used the Kombucha & Ginger Peach Tea ACV Rinse yesterday by Creme & Coco.  Very nice.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 3, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sexypebbly
> How is this?



This wasn't bad. It was good. My hair felt stronger after using it but not as moisturized as I would have liked. I think if I add an oil or honey it would be really nice. Sorry took so long to reply.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 3, 2018)

Finished wash day yesterday with a FRW rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2018)

sexypebbly said:


> *This wasn't bad. It was good. My hair felt stronger after using it but not as moisturized as I would have liked. I think if I add an oil or honey it would be really nice. Sorry took so long to reply.*


@sexypebbly
I had to scroll back to see what I asked you.  .......

Thank you. 

Doesn't Fenugreek strengthen?  Do you think you should have followed up with a Moisturizing DC'er?  Will you treat this as a Protein or Strengthening Treatment?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 6, 2018)

I just finished browsing through this thread and I'd like to join this challenge.  I just started getting into Ayurveda and DIY products so I'm all over the place, lol.

I've done a few tea rinses and experimented with different combinations of herbs like marshmallow root, fenugreek, licorice root and horsetail.  

I tried deep conditioning with a 2 tsps of amla and brahmi, which was pretty messy so I'm not sure that I'll do that again.  But if you ladies have any advice on doing this without having the product just flake off, I'd appreciate it. 

I currently have ACV infusing with rosemary, horsetail, marshmallow root, hibiscus flower, elderflower and licorice root.  After a few weeks of infusing, I plan to use it for ACV rinses. 

I'm also infusing Coconut and Olive oil in Amla, Brahmi, fenugreek and elderflower, which should be done around the same time as the ACV. 

After reading up on this thread, I see a lot of you are doing clay washes, which I've been unsure about.  But I'm sure at some point, I'll jump in on that and start sampling with them too.  Where do you all purchase your bentonite, rhassoul and kaolin clays from?  Is there one retailer that sells all three? And is anyone using sodium bentonite? After watching green beauty's video on bentonite clay, I assumed the sodium bentonite was better.  But from what I can tell most people use the Aztec Indian Bentonite, which is calcium bentonite. 

Anyway, that's enough rambling from me, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2018)

@WaistLengthDreams 


We're Glad to Have You!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 6, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @WaistLengthDreams
> 
> 
> We're Glad to Have You!


Thanks!


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 6, 2018)

I have been doing 3 part water to 1 part ACV rinses prior to oil rinsing for the past two months. It makes my hair easier to detangling and scalp likes it (scalp is super picky/sensitive). 

For the cheap folks who prefer the unpasteurized ACV for internal or food use, you can put a little of the good stuff into a bottle of the regular, pasteurized ACV. It will develop the mother; the speed of development depends on the amount of the good stuff used.

I had to curb the FRW because it made my hair too elastic. If I use it again, it will be mainly for scalp only.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 7, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> For the cheap folks who prefer the unpasteurized ACV for internal or food use, you can put a little of the good stuff into a bottle of the regular, pasteurized ACV. It will develop the mother; the speed of development depends on the amount of the good stuff used.


That's a great tip! Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2018)

Today Used:
Ginger Peach Kombucha ACV Rinse (Creme & Coco)
Fermented RW Rinse
Guava Leaf Tea Rinse

My Malva Flowers came yesterday.  Will steep a Pot of Malva & Guava Leaf Tea for Tea Rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2018)

@Sharpened 
I infused some 'fresh' curry leaves in oil for about a month.  First time usin this oil today. *Smells Skrong*  Doesn't "stink" per se, but it definitely smells "foody"


----------



## NicWhite (Jul 7, 2018)

I have been using henna glosses, every week, for the last 3 weeks.  I really can’t believe the difference it has made in my hair.  My hair feels so soft and strong.  I am in love.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 7, 2018)

use aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I infused some 'fresh' curry leaves in oil for about a month.  First time usin this oil today. *Smells Skrong*  Doesn't "stink" per se, but it definitely smells "foody"


@IDareT'sHair , smh it does smell hope you can get that stinky smell out of your hair when you use it.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sexypebbly
> I had to scroll back to see what I asked you.  .......
> 
> Thank you.
> ...



@IDareT'sHair 
Since you mention it, I do think i should of followed with a moisturizing dc. I would consider this a strengthening treatment.
Going to use green and black tea under my dc and as a final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2018)

Ltown said:


> * smh it does smell hope you can get that stinky smell out of your hair when you use it.*


@Ltown
Thanks LT.

The smell finally subsided. 

Or....no one bothered to tell me I smelled like Curry!....


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I infused some 'fresh' curry leaves in oil for about a month.  First time usin this oil today. *Smells Skrong*  Doesn't "stink" per se, but it definitely smells "foody"


They usually use the leaves dried, so this will be an interesting twist. I keep forgetting to infuse some coffee grounds in neem oil to see what scent I get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> They usually use the leaves dried, so this will be an interesting twist. *I keep forgetting to infuse some coffee grounds in neem oil to see what scent I get.*


@Sharpened
I'm curious how this will smell.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 8, 2018)

Used a Ayurvedic infused deep conditioner.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2018)

Warmed coconut oil, Shea and neem powder on my scalp.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 8, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I just finished browsing through this thread and I'd like to join this challenge.  I just started getting into Ayurveda and DIY products so I'm all over the place, lol.
> 
> I've done a few tea rinses and experimented with different combinations of herbs like marshmallow root, fenugreek, licorice root and horsetail.
> 
> ...




Have you tried mixing your powders in a moisturizing conditioner with your preferred oil?  I would usually mix my powders (amla, shikakai, neem, brahm, fenugreek) into a moisturizing conditione the day before I wash my hair so the powders are fully absorbed. Sometimes, I'll get a little fancy and add a small amount of ACV.  Mix your ingredients, cover and let it sit overnight.  

Before you wash, your powders will be fuly absorbed and you won't have to worry about those pesky grains left in your hair.  I had that happen one time and I had to,blow dry my hair to get them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2018)

@ThatJerseyGirl 
So you have "officially" joined this Challenge


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 9, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Have you tried mixing your powders in a moisturizing conditioner with your preferred oil?  I would usually mix my powders (amla, shikakai, neem, brahm, fenugreek) into a moisturizing conditione the day before I wash my hair so the powders are fully absorbed. Sometimes, I'll get a little fancy and add a small amount of ACV.  Mix your ingredients, cover and let it sit overnight.
> 
> Before you wash, your powders will be fuly absorbed and you won't have to worry about those pesky grains left in your hair.  I had that happen one time and I had to,blow dry my hair to get them out.



Thanks, ThatJerseyGirl!  I'll have to try that the next time I use amla powder in my deep conditioner.  I think I want to include the fenugreek seeds too.  People seem to be raving about their hair growth benefits, which has me wanting to give it a try.  I found this fenugreek hair mask on youtube that looks pretty good, I'll just be adding my deep conditioner and amla instead of the yogurt she added.  I will report back once I've done it to let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 9, 2018)

Today I did a scalp massage with my amla-brahmi infused oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 9, 2018)

Clay washed with rhassoul, c.bentonite, SAA, the liquid from boiled/ steeped marshmallow root and steeped hibiscus and rose petals. Great slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2018)

I made a nice rinse blend of Bamboo Leaf and Malva Leaf Tea.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 11, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Thanks, ThatJerseyGirl!  I'll have to try that the next time I use amla powder in my deep conditioner.  I think I want to include the fenugreek seeds too.  People seem to be raving about their hair growth benefits, which has me wanting to give it a try.  I found this fenugreek hair mask on youtube that looks pretty good, I'll just be adding my deep conditioner and amla instead of the yogurt she added.  I will report back once I've done it to let you guys know how it goes.




They have the Fenugreek powder also if you want to mix that in with your conditioner.  There are just so many different ways you can incorporate the powders and not have to be bothered with those grains.  

For example, I'll heat my powders on a very low flame and I do mean low.  Then I'll add coconut oil just to warm up.  I may get it going with just a slight boil for a minute.  Next, I'll add that mixture powder, oil and all into some conditioner and mix it that way along with some coconut milk, depending on how I am feeling.  That is another way to get away from those grains also.  The coconut milk is rather slimy in texture, so when you go to rinse, it'll glide right off of your strands.  Also, coconut milk is great for hair as well.   Some use it to mix with henna, via youtube.  

Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> So you have "officially" joined this Challenge




Hey sista!!! One of my favs!!!

May as well, since I'm using Rhassoul powder in my hair for washing and the powders for its deep conditioning properties.  So far, so good.  I can tell you that my hair has thickened a great deal.  The key is consistency.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 11, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> They have the Fenugreek powder also if you want to mix that in with your conditioner.  There are just so many different ways you can incorporate the powders and not have to be bothered with those grains.
> 
> For example, I'll heat my powders on a very low flame and I do mean low.  Then I'll add coconut oil just to warm up.  I may get it going with just a slight boil for a minute.  Next, I'll add that mixture powder, oil and all into some conditioner and mix it that way along with some coconut milk, depending on how I am feeling.  That is another way to get away from those grains also.  The coconut milk is rather slimy in texture, so when you go to rinse, it'll glide right off of your strands.  Also, coconut milk is great for hair as well.   Some use it to mix with henna, via youtube.
> 
> Let me know how it works out for you.



Thank you for this!!  I've been noticing coconut milk mentioned in many Ayurvedic hair mask recipes and it's on my must try list.  I just added your fenugreek powder instructions to my hair journal.  Thank you and I'll report back on how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2018)

@ThatJerseyGirl
......

Rhassoul On Sista'


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 14, 2018)

I did a deep conditioning treatment with fenugreek, my homemade amla brahmi oil, coconut milk, and deep conditioner.  Everything was great about this DC except I still got specks in my hair (not as bad as the last time though).  Full disclosure: I didn't follow ThatJerseyGirl's advice fully and clearly I paid the price. Thankfully I was able to get most of the grains out by shaking and running water through it (forever).  

I roasted the fenugreek seeds in a pan and then ground them up into a powder but obviously it wasn't fine enough.  No worries, lesson learned. I'll stick to adding the seeds to my oils and buy some fenugreek powder before my next wash day.  Other than the graininess, my hair is soft smooth and shiny.  The fenugreek/Amla-Brahmi/coconut Milk is a definite keeper.  I wonder if it's just as good without the deep conditioner?

Thanks ThatJerseyGirl!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2018)

I forgot to report that I did use some AVG in my prepoo this morning.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 15, 2018)

Used raw aloe Vera on my scalp. Scalp always feels great after I use this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2018)

Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Komucha ACV Tea Rinse (on Scalp)
Malva Flowers and Bamboo Leaf Tea Rinse (on Hair)


----------



## Ltown (Jul 15, 2018)

used Sukesh Ayurveda


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 18, 2018)

I deep conditioned last night with Amla, brahmi, coconut milk, aloe vera gel, olive oil and deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2018)

@WaistLengthDreams 
Your Blend sounds


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 19, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @WaistLengthDreams
> Your Blend sounds


Thanks! It was my first time adding aloe vera to deep condition and I liked it a lot.  My hair felt so good after rinsing it out.  Even today it still feels good.


----------



## snoop (Jul 19, 2018)

Did an onion rinse yesterday evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2018)

snoop said:


> *Did an onion rinse yesterday evening.*


@snoop
How'd that go and how did you do it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2018)

Overnight with:
JMonique Activated Charcoal DC'er
JMonique Wheatgrass & Spinach DC'er

Overnight under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap & Durag


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2018)

This a.m. I used:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse (on scalp)
Fermented RW Rinse

I will also use:
Bamboo Leaf and Malva Leaf Tea Rinse (under my DC'er)


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 21, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I did a deep conditioning treatment with fenugreek, my homemade amla brahmi oil, coconut milk, and deep conditioner.  Everything was great about this DC except I still got specks in my hair (not as bad as the last time though).  Full disclosure: I didn't follow ThatJerseyGirl's advice fully and clearly I paid the price. Thankfully I was able to get most of the grains out by shaking and running water through it (forever).
> 
> I roasted the fenugreek seeds in a pan and then ground them up into a powder but obviously it wasn't fine enough.  No worries, lesson learned. I'll stick to adding the seeds to my oils and buy some fenugreek powder before my next wash day.  Other than the graininess, my hair is soft smooth and shiny.  The fenugreek/Amla-Brahmi/coconut Milk is a definite keeper.  I wonder if it's just as good without the deep conditioner?
> 
> Thanks ThatJerseyGirl!




You are welcomed, @WaistLengthDreams!  When I first started using the herbs, I use to have grains stuck in my hair.  To solve that problem, I would blow dry my hair (with pick attachment)  to get them out, then wet my hair again and proceed with styling.  At that point, I discovered Coconut Milk and realized it has a lot of slip.   But let me tell you, I love the Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek and coconut milk combo.  I love it for my hair.  Especially when I use the Rhassoul Clay to cleans my hair first.  That stuff makes my curls really pop and detangling is a breeze.  I LOVE the Rhassoul Clay!  I just add water, apple cider vinegar and some peppermint essential oil and let it air dry as much as possible before rinsing.  Next, I'll proceed with my ayurvedic conditioning.  I do this weekly.

Coconut Milk is excellent for promoting hair growth and is well known for it's conditioning properties.  I've attached a link on Coconut Milk for those who are interested.  I use coconut milk in place of a deep conditioner because for me, it's a better natural alternative.  At the same time, I don't see where it would interfere with a deep conditioner.  I'd say try it to see how it works for you. 

FYI, try to get some fenugreek powder instead of grinding those seeds.  Most Indian grocers carry the powder.  


https://www.naturalhairqueen.net/how-to-use-coconut-milk-for-your-natural-hair/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2018)

@ThatJerseyGirl

Excellent Post!  

Much Appreciated.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 22, 2018)

Going to rinse with black and green tea.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 22, 2018)

Henna oil


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 22, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> You are welcomed, @WaistLengthDreams!  When I first started using the herbs, I use to have grains stuck in my hair.  To solve that problem, I would blow dry my hair (with pick attachment)  to get them out, then wet my hair again and proceed with styling.  At that point, I discovered Coconut Milk and realized it has a lot of slip.   But let me tell you, I love the Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek and coconut milk combo.  I love it for my hair.  Especially when I use the Rhassoul Clay to cleans my hair first.  That stuff makes my curls really pop and detangling is a breeze.  I LOVE the Rhassoul Clay!  I just add water, apple cider vinegar and some peppermint essential oil and let it air dry as much as possible before rinsing.  Next, I'll proceed with my ayurvedic conditioning.  I do this weekly.
> 
> Coconut Milk is excellent for promoting hair growth and is well known for it's conditioning properties.  I've attached a link on Coconut Milk for those who are interested.  I use coconut milk in place of a deep conditioner because for me, it's a better natural alternative.  At the same time, I don't see where it would interfere with a deep conditioner.  I'd say try it to see how it works for you.
> 
> ...


@ThatJerseyGirl
I love everything about this post.   Thank you!

I ordered the fenugreek seed powder from Amazon, but they sent me more fenugreek seeds.  Thankfully they were kind enough to give me a refund (and let me keep the seeds).  I decided to order fenugreek seed powder from mountain rose herbs this time (hopefully they'll be better about sending me the right stuff).  But of course after looking through their website I added more things to my order.  So, fenugreek seed powder, hibiscus powder, bentonite clay, rhassoul clay and kaolin clay should be arriving by Thursday.  I'm excited, especially with what you said about rhassoul clay.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 22, 2018)

Tonight, I did a hot oil treatment with amla brahmi oil, shampooed with an ayurvedic shampoo bar, and deep conditioned with amla powder, brahmi powder, my oil, coconut milk and deep conditioner.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 24, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Tonight, I did a hot oil treatment with amla brahmi oil, shampooed with an ayurvedic shampoo bar, and deep conditioned with amla powder, brahmi powder, my oil, coconut milk and deep conditioner.



Whete did you purchase ypur ayurveda bar?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 24, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Whete did you purchase ypur ayurveda bar?


I got it from Chagrin Valley.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 24, 2018)

I found this video on the differences between Calcium Bentonite and Sodium Bentonite Clay.  She does a really good job of comparing the two versions of the clay.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 25, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Tonight, I did a hot oil treatment with amla brahmi oil, shampooed with an ayurvedic shampoo bar, and deep conditioned with amla powder, brahmi powder, my oil, coconut milk and deep conditioner.




How did you like your deep conditioner?  Were there any herbs left when you rinsed?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 26, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> How did you like your deep conditioner?  Were there any herbs left when you rinsed?



I really love how soft and smooth my hair is after rinsing.  And no lingering herbs with the last dc.  I've been sticking to 1 teaspoon each of the amla and brahmi, which I think helps.

I'm pretty sure the brahmi and the fenugreek were the ones that liked to linger after rinsing.  My fenugreek powder should be arriving today, so that'll be the real test.  I'm hoping it doesn't give me any trouble because the slip with the fenugreek is amazing (plus all the other goodness that comes with using it).


----------



## Sally. (Jul 26, 2018)

So, yesterday I had a bit of time and wanted to only use natural products on my hair so I did 4 treatments on my hair since it had been shedding, breaking, and dry from my 2 year period of neglecting it. 

I started with an avocado hot oil prepoo with my hothead for 1 hour. I then did a bentonite/kaolin clay detox for an hour, followed up with a henna treatment for 2 hours, and then deep conditioned with my Kindred Pumpkin DC mixed with the waikiki DC mask from Bellebar. I finished with a wash and go using evoo and ecostyler gel.

My hair was pretty moisturized and while my curls looked much better, they still weren't as popping as I think they can get. My hair feels soft but I actually think it's _*too soft. *_Usually, ecostyler gel keeps a strong hold on my hair, keeping my curls in tact and frizz free for at least 3 days, but this is the morning after and my hair already feels like it has no hold. I also think the hold from the gel and weight of my hair was what gave my curly hair volume (my hair is cut in a devacut). Now that my hair is weightless/feather soft, my curls just hangs lifeless. Has anybody had this problem?


----------



## Sally. (Jul 26, 2018)

Google won't give me a conclusive answer so I'll also ask here: does anyone know how long an aloe vera leaf will keep in the fridge and how to tell when it has gone rancid? 

I had a aloe leaf from Whole Foods in my fridge for 3 weeks, and while the outside is fine, when I cut the plant, the gel looks cloudy/murky. I don't know if the aloe vera is still good to use on the body, or if I should only use it when it's pure white.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2018)

@Sharpened and others could answer @Sally. question?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2018)

Took my Tea Rinse for tomorrow's Wash Day!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 27, 2018)

Sally. said:


> Google won't give me a conclusive answer so I'll also ask here: does anyone know how long an aloe vera leaf will keep in the fridge and how to tell when it has gone rancid?
> 
> I had a aloe leaf from Whole Foods in my fridge for 3 weeks, and while the outside is fine, when I cut the plant, the gel looks cloudy/murky. I don't know if the aloe vera is still good to use on the body, or if I should only use it when it's pure white.




I get skeptical about it when it starts to turn brown.  As long as the gel still looks clear, I'd use it topically.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 27, 2018)

Hiiii. Is it too late for me to join? I love using Henna. I’m a little past APL; trying to get to MBL


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 27, 2018)

Sally. said:


> Google won't give me a conclusive answer so I'll also ask here: does anyone know how long an aloe vera leaf will keep in the fridge and how to tell when it has gone rancid?
> 
> I had a aloe leaf from Whole Foods in my fridge for 3 weeks, and while the outside is fine, when I cut the plant, the gel looks cloudy/murky. I don't know if the aloe vera is still good to use on the body, or if I should only use it when it's pure white.


If it does not smell or go watery, you can still use it. The enzymes are breaking down the plant cells, which causes the cloudiness and weakens the potency. When it turn brown in the leaf, toss it. Aloe outside the leaf freezes well, but degrades faster when thawed.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 27, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I really love how soft and smooth my hair is after rinsing.  And no lingering herbs with the last dc.  I've been sticking to 1 teaspoon each of the amla and brahmi, which I think helps.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the brahmi and the fenugreek were the ones that liked to linger after rinsing.  My fenugreek powder should be arriving today, so that'll be the real test.  I'm hoping it doesn't give me any trouble because the slip with the fenugreek is amazing (plus all the other goodness that comes with using it).




Good, I'm glad to hear.  I think I'm addicted to the ayurvedic hair care method because my hair loves it so much!  I've had an issue with herbs getting stuck as well, so now I know how to combat that issue, as discussed previously. 

I forgot to ask, do you mix the night before your conditioning session?  I usually mix it the night before and let it sit overnight.  This last time, I mixed my Shikakai, Neem, Amla, Brahmi, and Fenugreek powders in warm to hot coconut oil.  I did it the double broiler method (Testing).  I wanted the powders to cook in the oil so as to not have any clumpy herbs in my mix.  From there, I let it sit over night and then I add my coconut milk the next day.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 27, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Good, I'm glad to hear.  I think I'm addicted to the ayurvedic hair care method because my hair loves it so much!  I've had an issue with herbs getting stuck as well, so now I know how to combat that issue, as discussed previously.
> 
> I forgot to ask, do you mix the night before your conditioning session?  I usually mix it the night before and let it sit overnight.  This last time, I mixed my Shikakai, Neem, Amla, Brahmi, and Fenugreek powders in warm to hot coconut oil.  I did it the double broiler method (Testing).  I wanted the powders to cook in the oil so as to not have any clumpy herbs in my mix.  From there, I let it sit over night and then I add my coconut milk the next day.



Me too. I've been all over the place in recent months, but I feel like things are finally starting to settle in.

I let the powders marinate overnight before applying (although, I leave the brahmi until the end because I remember reading somewhere that brahmi shouldn't sit in water for more than a few hours -- not sure if it's true, but to be on the safe side I abide by it.)

I mixed up my latest batch yesterday.  And I have it my hair now.  It is divine.  I finally received the fenugreek seed powder and the powder is so fine.  I added one tablespoon fenugreek powder to 3 tablespoons of coconut milk and 1 tablespoon of aloe vera.  I let that sit for what ended up being 36 hours in the fridge.  When I got home I added 1 Tablespoon of my herbal oil and 1 tsp of amla and brahmi powder.  It was literally my smoothest mix to date.  There was absolutely no graininess to it.  I'm amazed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2018)

@MzOptimistic

Glad to have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2018)

@WaistLengthDreams 
Looks Goodt!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2018)

Today:
Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse (Cream & Coco)
Bamboo Leaf and Malva Leaf Tea Rinse


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 29, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @WaistLengthDreams
> Looks Goodt!....


Thanks, T!


I applied my amla brahmi oil to my scalp for a massage this morning.


And welcome @MzOptimistic !


----------



## Sally. (Jul 29, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yessssssssss! My favorite thread EVAH! I'm so in! Loving the new title too!


Hi there! I’ve been following your posts a lot lately. Due to health issues, I’m a recent convert to Ayurvedic hair care and all natural skincare. Can you recommend good, moisturizing body soaps (either recipes or ones that can be bought online)? Also, can I ask what have been your favorite products you’ve made or ingredients you’ve used?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 30, 2018)

used aphogee green tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2018)

@Sally. 
Hopefully @ElevatedEnergy is still a member?  She mentioned not renewing her membership. 

I hope that is not the case, but she may have.


----------



## Sally. (Jul 30, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sally.
> Hopefully @ElevatedEnergy is still a member?  She mentioned not renewing her membership.
> 
> I hope that is not the case, but she may have.


Aww, ok. Thank you for letting me know. It seems that this place is becoming dry.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 3, 2018)

My latest Ayurvedic gloss: 1T fenugreek powder, 1 tsp amla powder, 1tsp hibiscus powder, coconut milk, honey and deep conditioner. 

Again, no grains left in my hair and it applied smoothly.  Although, I'm going to reduce the hibiscus to 1/2 or 1/4 tsp next time because it was so red that it made me nervous, lol.


----------



## Sally. (Aug 3, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> My latest Ayurvedic gloss: 1T fenugreek powder, 1 tsp amla powder, 1tsp hibiscus powder, coconut milk, honey and deep conditioner.
> 
> Again, no grains left in my hair and it applied smoothly.  Although, I'm going to reduce the hibiscus to 1/2 or 1/4 tsp next time because it was so red that it made me nervous, lol.


What did this gloss combination do for your hair?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 3, 2018)

Sally. said:


> What did this gloss combination do for your hair?



I'm still experimenting with the herbs, but I like to keep track of my combinations in this thread.  Here's what the ingredients do individually:

fenugreek - best known for promoting hair growth when applied to the scalp consistently over a long period of time.  But it also leaves gives my hair shine and it gives whatever deep conditioner I use slip.

amla - increases hair follicle count and reduces grays when applied to the scalp consistently for a long period of time. it's full of vitamin c, which is great for collagen formation and it conditions the hair.

hibiscus - adds slip, conditions the hair and is known for helping with growth too.  I use it because when I was researching traditional Ayurvedic oil combinations I kept seeing combinations with amla and hibiscus or amla and licorice root.  The hibiscus powder was easier to find and use so that's what I'm experimenting with now.  Plus I was hoping the red would transfer on to my hair and give my grey hairs a slight tint.

coconut milk is also conditioning for the hair.  sometimes I see yogurt or avocado, but since my hair loves coconut oil, I went with coconut milk.  Plus @ThatJerseyGirl gave it a glowing recommendation.  

honey is a humectant and since my hair is closer to low porosity, I was advised to use humectants in my regimen. 

I use them in my deep conditioner as a gloss because it's a lot easier for me than making a tea or rinse.  But either way it gives the same benefits when used on the hair and scalp.  I do switch up the ingredients a bit.  But I keep amla and fenugreek in heavy rotation because I'm after hair growth, thickness and healthy/strong new growth.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 3, 2018)

@WaistLengthDreams  -- Ahhh....just as I am typing this, here is what I have going on with my strands right now!

Amla, Neem, Fenugreek, Brahmi and Shikakai powders warmed in coconut oil by way of the double boiler method.  In other words, I added the powders first in an old pot.  Next, I added the coconut oil and did the double boiler method in an effort to warm the oils and powder mixture.  I also did this so that I wouldn't have any lumps, etc. because I hate those herbs getting stuck in my hair.  I let it sit over night and warmed it up a little bit this morning.  I added the coconut milk and mixed the mixture together.  It was very smooth and reminded me of smooth chocolate cream.  I have that in my hair right now.  I'll probably rinse it out and deep condition in another few hours.  

I should have taken a pic and posted here so that you can see the consistency.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 3, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @WaistLengthDreams  -- Ahhh....just as I am typing this, here is what I have going on with my strands right now!
> 
> Amla, Neem, Fenugreek, Brahmi and Shikakai powders warmed in coconut oil by way of the double boiler method.  In other words, I added the powders first in an old pot.  Next, I added the coconut oil and did the double boiler method in an effort to warm the oils and powder mixture.  I also did this so that I wouldn't have any lumps, etc. because I hate those herbs getting stuck in my hair.  I let it sit over night and warmed it up a little bit this morning.  I added the coconut milk and mixed the mixture together.  It was very smooth and reminded me of smooth chocolate cream.  I have that in my hair right now.  I'll probably rinse it out and deep condition in another few hours.
> 
> I should have taken a pic and posted here so that you can see the consistency.



It sounds a-ma-zing.  I think the best way to go with the brahmi and fenugreek is in oils, so I'm sure this was perfect (and grain/residue-free).   Did you make a big batch of it?  This was how I made my amla and brahmi oil (except I didn't heat the powders first).  

What's the benefit of heating the herbs in a pot first?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 3, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> It sounds a-ma-zing.  I think the best way to go with the brahmi and fenugreek is in oils, so I'm sure this was perfect (and grain/residue-free).   Did you make a big batch of it?  This was how I made my amla and brahmi oil (except I didn't heat the powders first).
> 
> What's the benefit of heating the herbs in a pot first?



For purposes of deep conditioning, instead of mixing all of those powders in water, where you run the risk of clumps, the warm oil dissolves it.    Therefore, if you mix all of the powders in an oil (for me it is coconut oil) and stir lightly while using the double boiler method, it dissolves the powder to the point where this dark oil is extracted.   When I tried mixing the powders with water only, I had a HUGE problem getting those grains out of my hair because it was clumpy so a lot of the powder clumped and was not fully dissolved in the water, if that makes sense. 

I just rinsed it out and I'm now deep conditioning.  My rinse was GRAIN free and I think the oil method along with the addition of coconut milk, which is sort of slimy in texture, aided in a grain-free rinse and my hair is sooo much stronger.  Also, I've also noticed that once I two strand twist my hair (I braid at the base) and let it stay in for a week, I have some new growth.  Not an inch or anything, but it is very noticeable.  

I made a large batch because I have a lot of hair (very thick) and I used every single drop of it because I make sure to coat every strand while concentrating on my ends.  

Try it one day and let me know how you like it, whether you use it in coconut milk or just use regular conditioner.  If you opt to use a regular conditioner in conjunction with the oils and powder, that's an excellent deep conditioner.  

There is a link below regarding the benefits of coconut milk.  If I'm not mistaken, I THINK she use to be a member here on this board.  I'm sure someone could chime in and confirm this.  

https://www.naturalhairqueen.net/how-to-use-coconut-milk-for-your-natural-hair/


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 4, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> For purposes of deep conditioning, instead of mixing all of those powders in water, where you run the risk of clumps, the warm oil dissolves it.    Therefore, if you mix all of the powders in an oil (for me it is coconut oil) and stir lightly while using the double boiler method, it dissolves the powder to the point where this dark oil is extracted.   When I tried mixing the powders with water only, I had a HUGE problem getting those grains out of my hair because it was clumpy so a lot of the powder clumped and was not fully dissolved in the water, if that makes sense.
> 
> I just rinsed it out and I'm now deep conditioning.  My rinse was GRAIN free and I think the oil method along with the addition of coconut milk, which is sort of slimy in texture, aided in a grain-free rinse and my hair is sooo much stronger.  Also, I've also noticed that once I two strand twist my hair (I braid at the base) and let it stay in for a week, I have some new growth.  Not an inch or anything, but it is very noticeable.
> 
> ...



You are great, @ThatJerseyGirl!  I'm learning so much from you and thanks for the link.  I'm going to bookmark it and read that later.  I actually have the leftover amla and brahmi powder sitting in a little bit of oil that I used to make my amla brahmi oil storing away in Tupperware.  I didn't want to just throw it away after I strained it out of my oil and I also didn't know what to do with it.  And here you are with this great option for me.  Thank you!   At some point I'm going to try this method of heating it back up and adding more oil to it for deep conditioning.  And I'll be back to report on how it went.  

About how much total powder do you use for your hair?  I just want to make sure that I'm using the right amount for my hair.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 4, 2018)

How's everyone doing?  Any hair plans this weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I used:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Scalp Rinse (it's concentrated and you add 1 Tblspn of Ginger Peach Tea to 8oz of Water)

I also used Bamboo Leaf and Malva Leaves for a Tea Rinse.

Steeped a nice Pot of Horsetail Tea for my next Round of Tea Rinses.  Put in Containers and stuck in Freezer.To


----------



## curly caress (Aug 4, 2018)

I want to share that I have been using NEXXUS KERAPHIX SHAMPOO with keratin protein and black rice and I really like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2018)

@ThatJerseyGirl

Great Having You here Sis.

Keep that Knowledge and Expertise coming.....

You and @WaistLengthDreams are workin' da' fool out of them Herbs


----------



## Ltown (Aug 8, 2018)

used hv vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2018)

Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Malva Leaf and Bamboo Leaf Tea
Fermented RW DC'er (CeCe's on ETSY - very nice)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 11, 2018)

I made a Ayurvedic mud with amla fenugreek and brahmi using water with a little bit of oil.  Heated it and left it on for four hours as a pre-poo before cowashing.   Loved it.  Thanks for the suggestion ThatJerseyGirl!  

I kept my DC simple and just added honey. 

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 12, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I made a Ayurvedic mud with amla fenugreek and brahmi using water with a little bit of oil.  Heated it and left it on for four hours as a pre-poo before cowashing.   Loved it.  Thanks for the suggestion ThatJerseyGirl!
> 
> I kept my DC simple and just added honey.
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!




Excellent, WLD!  I am so glad you love it.  If you keep this regimen up every two weeks, you'll notice increased thickness, healthy ends and then growth.  At least that is what is going with my hair for right now.  Are you using an Ayurvedic oil in conjunction with your regimen?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 12, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Excellent, WLD!  I am so glad you love it.  If you keep this regimen up every two weeks, you'll notice increased thickness, healthy ends and then growth.  At least that is what is going with my hair for right now.  Are you using an Ayurvedic oil in conjunction with your regimen?



Thickness and growth...That sounds perfect.  

And yes, I am using an Ayurvedic oil too.  That's where this deep dive into Ayurvedic herbs all started, lol.  I use the oil to massage my scalp a few times a week.  And I'm going to alternate between the mud concoction and a hot ayurvedic oil treatment since you said I can do that mud mask  pre-poo every two weeks.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 13, 2018)

I did a henna treatment last night with Alma and Aritha and my hair feels amazing!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 14, 2018)

What are your favorite natural deep conditioners to use? Esp after henna as it can be drying - although I’ve noticed it’s a lot more moisturizing when mixed with coconut milk (all I do now is mix my nupur henna w coconut milk)

Also. I’m going to start making my own oil. I really think this is the only thing missing from my routine I was just always worried about the smell. What is your favorite base: EVCO/EVOO mix like CurlyProverbz or something else’s like sweet almond or avocado oil ?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 14, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> What are your favorite natural deep conditioners to use? Esp after henna as it can be drying - although I’ve noticed it’s a lot more moisturizing when mixed with coconut milk (all I do now is mix my nupur henna w coconut milk)
> 
> Also. I’m going to start making my own oil. I really think this is the only thing missing from my routine I was just always worried about the smell. What is your favorite base: EVCO/EVOO mix like CurlyProverbz or something else’s like sweet almond or avocado oil ?




I love the Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner. I purchase this large bottle at either TJ Maxx or Marshalls.  My hair is very thick and  lengthy, so I use a lot.  I'd like to recommend that to you to try and see how you like it.  It's not expensive at all and for me, it works wonders. In fact, I have to get another bottle tomorrow.  I have to remind myself to do so lolol..

To answer your second question, I stick with Coconut Oil.  There is an indian grocer in my area where I purchase the Parachute brand of coconut oil and I'm able to get a gallon at a low cost. 

The only thing that is a little costly is the coconut milk.  I wish it were the same price as regular ole' can milk lolol..but the benefits are so worth it when mixing it with ayurvedic powders.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 14, 2018)

Used my regular henna oil. It’s turning my hair a red shade (in the light). Ask me if I care though.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 14, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> What are your favorite natural deep conditioners to use? Esp after henna as it can be drying - although I’ve noticed it’s a lot more moisturizing when mixed with coconut milk (all I do now is mix my nupur henna w coconut milk)
> 
> Also. I’m going to start making my own oil. I really think this is the only thing missing from my routine I was just always worried about the smell. What is your favorite base: EVCO/EVOO mix like CurlyProverbz or something else’s like sweet almond or avocado oil ?



I don't do henna treatments, but my favorite deep conditioners have been Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and the Sally Beauty Brand Conditioning Balm.  

And my oil mix has coconut oil, olive oil and castor oil.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 16, 2018)

used  Sukesh Ayurveda as tea rinse.  found this youtube for ayureda diys for future use. 
 (ife360TV Naturally)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 17, 2018)

Ltown said:


> used  Sukesh Ayurveda as tea rinse.  found this youtube for ayureda diys for future use.
> (ife360TV Naturally)



Yeah, she's got a lot of great recipes on her channel.  I can't tell if she actually uses all of them on her hair regularly though, but she's a great resource.   I like Maicurls and duchess gabrielle too.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 17, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Yeah, she's got a lot of great recipes on her channel.  I can't tell if she actually uses all of them on her hair regularly though, but she's a great resource.   I like Maicurls and duchess gabrielle too.


@WaistLengthDreams , she must be lurking because she post today on her update. lol!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 18, 2018)

Ltown said:


> @WaistLengthDreams , she must be lurking because she post today on her update. lol!



lol, I just saw that.  People may not post much anymore, but they're always lurking.   

It sounds like she still does quite a few of the recipes she shared, not all though.   I got the impression that she most loved the her egg wash and fenugreek seed hair mask.  And aloe oil, amla oil, curly proverbs oil and henna come in close for second place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2018)

Used my Horsetail Tea Rinse today.

Forgot to use my Cream & Coco Ginger Peach & Kombucha Tea ACV Rinse (On Scalp) tho'.


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 18, 2018)

Did Henna today.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 19, 2018)

Originally posted in the Shea Butter thread but posting her because incorporating tea into the mix 

Wash Day:
Washed hair w black soap shampoo
Detangled Giovanni SAS conditioner 
Deep condition w Mint Babbassu 

I let my hair air dry after washing then went in each section
Tea spritz of (tea bags) green tea hibiscus + chamomile lavender — smelled sooo good
Kinky curly knot today leave in
Shea butter to twist

Giiiiiiiiirl. My twists were sooooo juicy And the shine oh how could I forget the shine ?! SHEA SHINE COME THROUGH 

I did feel that as my hair dried out I wondered if I was using too much tea to rewet because at first the tea seemed like it made my hair a little hard and took effort to work in which I didn’t want to do too much manipulation because there was noooo slip. But as soon as I put the KCKT on top it was super soft n slippery. 
I wonder if it’d be better to do it as a final rinse in the shower than trying to spritz


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 19, 2018)

I’m not sure if I should be posting here or cyrlyproverbz thread but....

My plan is to retwist w combo above in between wash days. 

Pre-poo w Ayurveda oil ( henna hibiscus amla + lavender essential oil for smell?? )

Herbal mask monthly
Henna + hibiscus + amla + aloe vera powder mixed w coconut milk 
(Used to henna often. The hibiscus and aloe Vera powder are new additions)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 19, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> I’m not sure if I should be posting here or cyrlyproverbz thread but....
> 
> My plan is to retwist w combo above in between wash days.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what the difference is between the two threads either, lol. 

But I'm loving these wash day details.  That henna mask and your Ayurvedic oil sound wonderful.  I'm planning on including hibiscus in my next Ayurvedic oil batch. 

What oils did you end up putting in your Ayurvedic Oil?  And does the henna in the oil change your hair color at all?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 19, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> Did Henna today.


You may have shared this already, but what's in your henna mix? Is it the gloss/conditioner version or is it the paste/water version?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 19, 2018)

I forgot to mix my herbs yesterday for my gloss.  So my deep conditioner is a little pared down.  

Today's wash day started with my ayurvedic oil (it's infused with amla, brahmi, fenugreek, and elderflower) for a hot oil treatment. Shampooed with Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Shampoo Bar and deep conditioned with my regular DC but added about a teaspoon each of honey and my ayurvedic oil.  I'm under the hooded dryer now with the deep conditioner mix.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2018)

Using my Shea Butter with amla, maka and kalpi kapoor today. 

Sealing with henna oil.


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 19, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> You may have shared this already, but what's in your henna mix? Is it the gloss/conditioner version or is it the paste/water version?



Sometimes I straight henna. Sometimes I henna gloss. My mixtures change depending on my mood, but I ALWAYS have amla and brahmi in the mix.

 I used a mix of henna, amla, brahmi, fennugreek powder and hibiscus (like 4 tablespoons of henna and ~ teaspoon each of the other 4) and added hot water until I got it to the consistency that I wanted. I ended up added about 2 tablespoons of DC because I needed to stretch the mixture a bit (I was originally planning to do it without conditioner). I left it on 3.5 hours.

My hair is strong, sheeny and ready for my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2018)

There should be a Stark Difference between this Thread and the CP Thread. 

This thread has been in existence in this Forum for many, many years and I think the CP Thread is about how to make CP Oil (if I'm not mistaken) or how to incorporate Ayurveda into your CP Blend?

Please forgive and correct me if I am wrong?  @SunkissedLife @WaistLengthDreams 

Admittedly, I haven't really been in the CP Thread too much or too often.


----------



## Sally. (Aug 19, 2018)

Upcoming wash day plans:

Amla/Brahmi hot oil prepoo treatment
Clay detox
Naptural85 Black Soap shampoo
Henna treatment
Deep condition with Amika/BelleBar sample
ACV rinse
Style with Kindred Butters DC as leave-in, EVOO, ecostyler gel


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2018)

Used my Shea Butter with the Ayurveda herbs mixed in. I like the consistency. Found some pieces because of the kalpi, but it’s fine. It’s not gritty or powdery. I hope it adds some thickness  but overall, strength.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 19, 2018)

used aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 21, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> Sometimes I straight henna. Sometimes I henna gloss. My mixtures change depending on my mood, but I ALWAYS have amla and brahmi in the mix.
> 
> I used a mix of henna, amla, brahmi, fennugreek powder and hibiscus (like 4 tablespoons of henna and ~ teaspoon each of the other 4) and added hot water until I got it to the consistency that I wanted. I ended up added about 2 tablespoons of DC because I needed to stretch the mixture a bit (I was originally planning to do it without conditioner). I left it on 3.5 hours.
> 
> My hair is strong, sheeny and ready for my twists.


Cool! Thank you for sharing this.  I see a lot of the herbs I've been focusing on in there.  It makes me feel like I'm on the right track. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> There should be a Stark Difference between this Thread and the CP Thread.
> 
> This thread has been in existence in this Forum for many, many years and I think the CP Thread is about how to make CP Oil (if I'm not mistaken) or how to incorporate Ayurveda into your CP Blend?
> 
> ...



Got it.  I think I'm in the right place because I'm not using her oil recipe.  She contributed to my interest in Ayurveda, but I don't use the vitamin c or msm at all in my regimen. 



Sally. said:


> Upcoming wash day plans:
> 
> Amla/Brahmi hot oil prepoo treatment
> Clay detox
> ...



Hey @Sally.  Minus the clay and henna treatment, we had pretty similar wash days.  I forgot to mention it in my previous post, but I did an ACV rinse after shampoo and before deep conditioning.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 21, 2018)

My last henna mix I used amla and aritha and my hair felt amazing. Here's my video if you're interested.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

Im thinking  about making some coffee oil.

 I remember @IDareT'sHair  tagged me awhile back . any tips on those who make their own.

 I have some FO in a cart now because I want it to smell delicious!

 found this,  I think ill use this method


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 
That's exactly how I did mine....


----------



## alex114 (Aug 23, 2018)

Had my sister apply henna to my hair (used nupur with coconut milk on damp, lightly moisturized hair). I’ll be washing it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

@alex114
Hey Lady!

How's the Chebe Powder going? Are you still using?

I was blending it with Shea Butter.  I haven't made a batch in a while, but like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

@alex114
I also bought Soultanicals Rice Water Rinse, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## alex114 (Aug 23, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair I’m still using Chebe- I think it’s amazing, but it does have limited uses, unfortunately. It keeps my hair moisturized for so long, but in certain lights, it looks grainy on my hair. Which is fine for me, but society (sigh) Sometimes I wish black women were more free to embrace hair/body/self-care practices that others might not understand, but are actually best for our us, rather than constantly having to consider how ‘palatable’ or ‘socially acceptable’ something will be. Even with things as simple as leaving JBCO or Vatika in my hair and going outside, in the back of my mind, I’m wondering if people can smell it and what they’re thinking, etc. Or when my hair is moisturized, but some of it is still sitting on top, waiting to be absorbed.

Edit:spelling


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

@alex114

enjoyed reading your post.

I am still using Chebe as well. 

I am under a Wig right now, so I guess I don't necessarily have to worry about that IRL, but I do use stuff on occasion like MTG, ED JBCO and this Virgin Hair Fertilizer and wonder if other people can smell it.

ETA:  I just whipped up a batch of SB, Pure Argan and Chebe.  I also mixed up SB, Pure Emu and Chebe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2018)

Used Malva Leaf & Bamboo Leaf Tea Rinse Today. 

Also used:  Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse

Will be Steeping a Pot of Horsetail Tea


----------



## Sally. (Aug 24, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Hey @Sally.  Minus the clay and henna treatment, we had pretty similar wash days.  I forgot to mention it in my previous post, but I did an ACV rinse after shampoo and before deep conditioning.


hey girl! glad to see we are thinking along the same lines. those were my goals for wash day (i wanted to do a full on intense wash day finally), but as always, i got pressed for time and it didn't work out that way. 

i ended up not making the amla/brahmi oil and instead did an aloe vera on scalp and avocado/evoo hot oil treatment. 
i also didn't have time to do the henna treatment and i did a clay shampoo wash instead of a clay detox. 
no acv rinse this time, but there was acv in my clay wash. i thought acv was good to use after DC because it helped seal the cuticles. why do you use it after shampoo?


----------



## Sally. (Aug 24, 2018)

Sally. said:


> Upcoming wash day plans:
> 
> Amla/Brahmi hot oil prepoo treatment
> Clay detox
> ...


*Amla/Brahmi hot oil prepoo treatment:* did aloe vera and avocado/evoo hot oil treatment instead and my hair felt good. but for some reason, i STILL can't figure out how to get my hair to feel like butter like it did the first time i ever did @Chicoro 's moisture drenched prepoo method! i've followed it to the T and still don't know what's going on. maybe my hair was just extremely dry and because i wasn't used to the softness/moisture levels, it felt like butter but now that i've adoped an ayurvedic regimen, maybe i'm just used to the moisture? which doesn't seem right because by wash day, my hair is always dry as the dickens. *sigh*

*Clay detox: *did a clay wash with bentonite, kaolin, ghassoul, acv, and avocado oil. of course my curls were on and popping.
*Naptural85 Black Soap shampoo:* didn't do this.
*Henna treatment:* didn't do this.
*Deep condition: *swamped for time, didn't do this.
*ACV rinse:* didn't do this
*Finger shingle hair and style with Kindred Butters DC as leave-in, EVOO, ecostyler gel*: used flaxseed ecostyler gel and while the results aren't bad, my curls aren't as uniform and tight as when i use the green ecostyler gel. there's also a good amount of frizz but it might be because i airdried my natural hair for the first time ever.

*Next Wash Day Plans (Tuesday)*
1. amla/brahmi hot oil prepoo treatment
2. black soap shampoo
3. henna or cassia gloss
4. deep condition/acv rinse
5. washngo using earth tones naturals butter, oil, and earth tones naturals gel


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 24, 2018)

Sally. said:


> hey girl! glad to see we are thinking along the same lines. those were my goals for wash day (i wanted to do a full on intense wash day finally), but as always, i got pressed for time and it didn't work out that way.
> 
> i ended up not making the amla/brahmi oil and instead did an aloe vera on scalp and avocado/evoo hot oil treatment.
> i also didn't have time to do the henna treatment and i did a clay shampoo wash instead of a clay detox.
> no acv rinse this time, but there was acv in my clay wash. i thought acv was good to use after DC because it helped seal the cuticles. *why do you use it after shampoo?*



The company I bought the shampoo bar from recommends an acv rinse after using it, if you have hard water.  So, I did as I was told, lol.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 25, 2018)

Sally. said:


> *Amla/Brahmi hot oil prepoo treatment:* did aloe vera and avocado/evoo hot oil treatment instead and my hair felt good. but for some reason, i STILL can't figure out how to get my hair to feel like butter like it did the first time i ever did @Chicoro 's moisture drenched prepoo method! i've followed it to the T and still don't know what's going on. maybe my hair was just extremely dry and because i wasn't used to the softness/moisture levels, it felt like butter but now that i've adoped an ayurvedic regimen, maybe i'm just used to the moisture? which doesn't seem right because by wash day, my hair is always dry as the dickens. *sigh*
> 
> *Clay detox: *did a clay wash with bentonite, kaolin, ghassoul, acv, and avocado oil. of course my curls were on and popping.
> *Naptural85 Black Soap shampoo:* didn't do this.
> ...



First, I love all of this.  Thank you for the detail. 

I use Chicoro's pre-poo too. It is amazing (and it was my first time using aloe vera on my hair at the time).  And I agree, I feel like the best/most drastic change came when I initially used it.  You might be right on the fact that your hair isn't as dry as it was when you first used it, so there isn't this big shift after each use anymore.  That is what I assumed for myself.   Aloe Vera Gel's pH is 4.5-5, and that's right where our hair is happiest (pH of 4.5-5.5).  And I know my high porosity relaxed hair was probably craving something to balance it out.

Also, now that I think about it, a lot of the ayurvedic herbs are lower on the pH scale too (Amla powder 3.5, shikakai 5, and henna is low too but I don't know it's exact number).  So part of what our hair loved about Aloe vera was the way that it countered a lot of the higher pH things in our regimen (African black soap, bentonite clay, baking soda, etc), but with more Ayurveda, like you said, it's carrying some of the load for the Aloe vera. 

I say all that to say, I think you're on the right track about the "moisture revival" impact of the Aloe vera/oil pre-poo.  But even if it's not as needed for your hair, the aloe vera is great for the scalp so I'd keep using it anyway.

And now a question for you:  Is your clay detox the same recipe that Green Beauty recommends (1/2 cup rhassoul, 1/3 cup bentonite clay, 1/4 cup kaolin clay, 1 cup water, 3T ACV and few Tablespoons favorite oil)? 

I bought the three clays (bentonite, kaolin and rhassoul) to try it at some point.  But I couldn't find anyone other than her that has used her recipe.  I'd love to know your recipe, if you don't mind sharing. @Sally.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 25, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with *hibiscus* tea or powder ? *Beetroot* powder or juice? 

I want to incorporate in my routine as final rinse after washing and experiment with adding to henna. Looking for moisture nutrient boost and deeper red or purple red hair color ??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> *Does anyone have any experience with* *hibiscus tea*


@SunkissedLife 
I have and it make a Nice Tea Rinse.  It steeps Burgundy, but it didn't leave a Burgundy stain.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 25, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Does anyone have any experience with *hibiscus* tea or powder ? *Beetroot* powder or juice?
> 
> I want to incorporate in my routine as final rinse after washing and experiment with adding to henna. Looking for moisture nutrient boost and deeper red or purple red hair color ??



@SunkissedLife 

I've made tea rinse with hibiscus flowers, fenugreek and marshmallow root.  It gave great shine, slip, softness and moisture.  But like @IDareT'sHair said, the beautifully deep red rinse did not deposit color onto my hair.  (I only used it twice though.)


----------



## Ltown (Aug 26, 2018)

Did a rice water rinse, been a long time using rice water hair was soft.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 26, 2018)

Made flaxseed gel based on naptural85 video! Literally my fav gel (moisturizing, natural, and has good hold and gives great shine) but the process always seemed like a pain and annoying to have to make fresh (only keeps like a week or 2) every time but her new method is a little easier.

 I’ve been wanting to switch up my look (all I do is twist outs lol) and planning to rollerset with it. It made a lot! of gel especially because you only need a little at a time


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 27, 2018)

Okay. So prepping to wash and I did the aloe vera pre-ooo topped with my DIY henna/amla/rose oil <<< although to be honest it felt more like a gloss because how on earth do you strain powders out of oil ?! So it was chock full of powders 

Letting it marinate then going to follow up w my regular wash routine


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 28, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Okay. So prepping to wash and I did the aloe vera pre-ooo topped with my DIY henna/amla/rose oil <<< although to be honest it felt more like a gloss because *how on earth do you strain powders out of oil ?!* So it was chock full of powders
> 
> Letting it marinate then going to follow up w my regular wash routine



lol, I thought the same thing when I made my oil.  The 4 layers of cheese cloth did nothing. 

If you let the oil sit for 24 hours the powders settle to the bottom and then you can pour off the oil that's on top.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 29, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Does anyone have any experience with *hibiscus* tea or powder ? *Beetroot* powder or juice?
> 
> I want to incorporate in my routine as final rinse after washing and experiment with adding to henna. Looking for moisture nutrient boost and deeper red or purple red hair color ??



I use hibiscus powder/ tea in my clay and henna. For me, it's only in henna that it deepens the red colour deposit.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 29, 2018)

My last wash day was another amla, brahmi, and fenugreek powder paste pre-poo with coconut milk, some water and my oil mix.  I also added the leftover paste to my deep conditioner too for a gloss.  

I think my hair was missing either the fenugreek powder or the coconut milk.  Because it is feeling so much softer.  Regardless of which one was missed, I'll definitely be using both again next weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair   How are you using your chebe powder?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
I've been whipping it into a SB-Blend with SB, Chebe Powder & Oil.

I like it.

How are you going to use it?


----------



## Ltown (Sep 1, 2018)

Used henna sooq Sukesh Ayurveda


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I've been whipping it into a SB-Blend with SB, Chebe Powder & Oil.
> 
> I like it.
> ...




When my hair is loose , to twist with.  Add to my deep conditioner and try out the leave in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m currently marinating in some henna.  I mixed up Nupur Henna with amla, brahmi, tulsi, and methi.  Warm water and a little bay essential oil.  At the last minute I added a little rice bran oil in. 

Anything other an hour will be a miracle. I’d love to sleep in it but I work tomorrow.


----------



## Sally. (Sep 2, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> First, I love all of this.  Thank you for the detail.
> 
> I use Chicoro's pre-poo too. It is amazing (and it was my first time using aloe vera on my hair at the time).  And I agree, I feel like the best/most drastic change came when I initially used it.  You might be right on the fact that your hair isn't as dry as it was when you first used it, so there isn't this big shift after each use anymore.  That is what I assumed for myself.   Aloe Vera Gel's pH is 4.5-5, and that's right where our hair is happiest (pH of 4.5-5.5).  And I know my high porosity relaxed hair was probably craving something to balance it out.
> 
> ...


hi! sorry for my late reply. i've been swamped with work and haven't been on here as much lately. the first time i did the clay detox, i followed green beauty's recipe. now, i pretty much just eyeball it. i know she pays attention to the ph level with her recipe, so i'm not sure if i'm getting it right when i don't do exact measurements, but my hair seems to hold up fine. 

i didn't realize that aloe vera was close to our hair's natural ph! you may have helped me solve the mystery of why i'm no longer getting the same results from chicoro's prepoo and it might be the aloe vera juice i'm using. i need to figure out which brand/type i used the first time around and go back to it! thank you!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Sep 3, 2018)

*UPDATE
 *​Before was taken on March 3 when I started this Challenge as well as the CurlyProberbz Challenge.

After was taken on August 25. Honestly I should have taken pics today Sep 2 since my definition was even better. I’m just elated. I suffered a major setback March 2017... literally bald in some areas and I’m just about 80% recovered (noticeable length difference to myself)

*Prepoo* - Belle Bar “Cairo” and aloe vera gel (Naptural85 aloe leaf tutorial)

*Cleanse* - I alternated FAITHFULLY biweekly between my DIY rhassoul wash (CurlyProverbz & Nap85 has rhassoul tutorials) & a shikakai (ayurvedic) shampoo bar

*Condition* - This is a little tricky as I also alternated FAITHFULLY between moisture & strengthing as apart of the Belle Bar X CurlyProverbz challenge (if you’re familiar).         
 
*Rinse/LOC Method* - I tried sticking to the rice water rinse but it was hard remembering to prep 48 hrs before wash day to allow for fermentation. But I did like the results. 

Leave In - Maximum Hydration Method
     (As of 8/25 Belle Bar Sudan & Natty Leave In)
Oil - Shea Moisture High Porosity Oil
Cream - Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
     (As of 8/25 Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Setting Creme - See CurlyProverbz Wash n Go Routine) 

Gel - Eco (Olive PERMANENTLY), KCCC for twist outs)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 3, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> *UPDATE
> View attachment 434691 *​Before was taken on March 3 when I started this Challenge as well as the CurlyProberbz Challenge.
> 
> After was taken on August 25. Honestly I should have taken pics today Sep 2 since my definition was even better. I’m just elated. I suffered a major setback March 2017... literally bald in some areas and I’m just about 80% recovered (noticeable length difference to myself)
> ...



Wow! @TamaraShaniece Thank you for sharing this! You've made so much progress over the last few months.  I am in awe!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 3, 2018)

@TamaraShaniece AMAZING GROWTH !! this routine is really working for you, keep it up! By the end of the year your hair will be insanely long. I'm especially loving the definition you're getting. I've always wanted to try Belle Bar products but they are sooooo expensive! haha but hey! if it works! and it sounds like you've got a nice, simplified routine


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 3, 2018)

whipped up nuper henna + rose petal powder (50/50 mix) with coconut milk. I'm hoping for a super conditioning pack and a nice color deposit. Let henna mix dye release for a couple hours. 

Applied mix all over to pre-combed hair and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes with medium heat because I heard it increases color uptake and cuts time in half for how long you have to let the henna sit. Will rinse out in another hour or so with Giovanni conditioner and probably do my normal wash day routine Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Sep 3, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> @TamaraShaniece AMAZING GROWTH !! this routine is really working for you, keep it up! By the end of the year your hair will be insanely long. I'm especially loving the definition you're getting. I've always wanted to try Belle Bar products but they are sooooo expensive! haha but hey! if it works! and it sounds like you've got a nice, simplified routine



I’m hoping I can achieve length now while maintaining moisture & strength. 

I told myself I couldn’t be a PJ if I stick with Belle Bar and simplify my routine. That henna gloss was amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2018)

Steeped a nice pot of:
Saw Palmetto and Horsetail Tea


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 4, 2018)

I mixed some oil for a prepoo today. Using Shea butter and coconut oil (and a little of my fenugreek/calendula oil mix), I heated using double boiler method with fenugreek, Brahmi and kalpi tone. I haven't put it on yet but will keep it on overnight, and finally wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## afrofaithful (Sep 5, 2018)

Can you do henna and use a protein conditioner? I usually use aphogee keratin reconstructor 1-2 times per month. Is this still feasible after a henna application?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2018)

@afrofaithful 
Hi Sis!

Are you joining our challenge?


----------



## afrofaithful (Sep 5, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @afrofaithful
> Hi Sis!
> 
> Are you joining our challenge?



Well I suppose I can. I just had a question! But since there are no requirements, I’m in lol. 

I haven’t done a challenge in forever, mainly because I’m terrible at them.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2018)

afrofaithful said:


> Can you do henna and use a protein conditioner? I usually use aphogee keratin reconstructor 1-2 times per month. Is this still feasible after a henna application?


I would strongly advise NOT to use protein after a henna treatment. You may suffer a serious setback and we never want those. It is best to load up on moisture immediately following a henna treatment and you could always resume your normal routine about a week later.


----------



## afrofaithful (Sep 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I would strongly advise NOT to use protein after a henna treatment. You may suffer a serious setback and we never want those. It is best to load up on moisture immediately following a henna treatment and you could always resume your normal routine about a week later.



Not directly after, I actually fell asleep with it on (not on purpose), and am sitting with some DC right now before I leave for school. Does it have to be a mild protein? I use the keratin reconstructor, it’s not as strong as some others, but I find it still works well but could possibly use something lighter. I think last time I was using henna that’s what was missing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2018)

@afrofaithful
Well Sis!


Very Glad to have you.

Yes, there are no rules for participating i.e. usage, frequency etc....

The only rule for this challenge is 'No Randoms'

Carry On!

ETA:  Long Time Henna-Head Here! - Personally, I would infuse moisture back into my Hair after my Henna Treatment and do a light reconstructor (if needed), as a follow-up the next week.

@Aggie
Thank you for your response


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2018)

Saw Palmetto & Horsetail Tea mix


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2018)

Henna'ed my hair today. Looks a lot better .


----------



## Ltown (Sep 9, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Henna'ed my hair today. Looks a lot better .


@Aggie, love your hair cut!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 9, 2018)

rice water rinse


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2018)

Ltown said:


> @Aggie, love your hair cut!


Thanks @Ltown. 

It takes some getting used to all over again since my hair made it all the way to BSL then I had to cut it all off after some demi-permanent damage. 

I am done experimenting with stuff that can take my hair off my head.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 10, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Thanks @Ltown.
> 
> It takes some getting used to all over again since my hair made it all the way to BSL then I had to cut it all off after some demi-permanent damage.
> 
> I am done experimenting with stuff that can take my hair off my head.


@Aggie, i understand with hair damage you never know what can affect it, i used some tjmax Jpak conditioner and it took some of my edges away. didn't feel a burn or anything. So for me i won't be buying anything from the Tjmax/marshall stores. you really don't know how long they been, return or etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2018)

Ltown said:


> *So for me i won't be buying anything from the Tjmax/marshall stores. you really don't know how long they been, return or etc.*


@Ltown
Excellent Point Ms. LT!  Especially the Returns.

People are Crazy!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

I have my coffee oil steeping for the last 2 days.  I'll strain it tonight and add some coffee essential oil and snickers fragrance oil to it.


 I just have to find a bottle dropper to put some in.   It  winded up being a  Coffee/Ayurvedic blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 
That sounds really good. 

What kind of Oil did you use?  

I might make some.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

Rice bran oil mainly with  a little bit of  grapeseed/coconut oil mix, emu,  and wheat germ oil.
Steeped in coffee grounds,  hibiscus, brahmi, tulsi, amla, licorice root, and fenugreek seeds.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
I think I'm going to do Coffee Grounds & EVOO


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 14, 2018)

I missed a few wash day updates, but my last one was an amla, brahmi, fenugreek, coconut milk gloss.  

I'm also starting think that maybe my hair either doesn't care for hibiscus and/or honey.  Or it just loves the gloss mix above way better. I'm going to try adding the hibiscus and honey individually to my gloss mix to see if I can figure out what it is.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 14, 2018)

so making my own oil was such a fail, I'm just going to save it and add to my next henna mask. in general, mixing up my own stuff is so difficult! Making masks like henna, deep conditioners etc are fairly easy because all you do is whip the powders with coconut milk.  My hair really responds to them. I will still be doing my own teas because I only make enough for that hair session and since I use tea bags I find them easy enough. Currently using hot water poured over Green Tea/Hibiscus tea bag + Chamomile/Lavender tea bag to steep for 15 minutes.

Trying to do the whole oil blend strain mix too much. Plus I like my products to have good shelf life. So I am on the hunt for some ayurvedic rich ready-made products. First up, new product I'm trying is Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs & Honey ultimate growth serum -- I love that the first ingredient is amla oil, it contains other ayurvedic and growth all stars like brahmi, bringaraj and my hair loves honey. I will be using to oil my scalp on freshly washed hair over my leave-in and my goal is 2-3x a week. Let me know if you’ve ever used this product before

Today after washing quick towel dry and section to style:
spritz with tea spray
leave in (staple: Kinky Curly Knot today
Oil scalp with CRN cocoa nibs & honey growth serum
whipped shea butter to twist or braid


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 14, 2018)

*anyone have experience with rose petal powder?* I have 1/2 lb of rose petal powder that I'll be adding to my henna masks but I was thinking of other ways I could use?

I want to try adding to my face mask because so moisturizing. but I was thinking of maybe adding to my shampoo or deep conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2018)

@SunkissedLife 
I do. 

I use my Rose Petal Powder in my DIY SB Blend.  Very Nice.  I use it with  a splash of Rosehip Oil.

I have dried Rose Petals that I have added to a Tea Blend as well.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 14, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunkissedLife
> I do.
> 
> I use my Rose Petal Powder in my DIY SB Blend.  Very Nice.  I use it with  a splash of Rosehip Oil.
> ...



This sounds like a great way to use it!

How did you incorporate the powder into your Shea butter? Did you melt it first? What ratio did you use? Did it make your mix gritty? 

Did you notice any color change? I wouldn’t mind pushing my hair a little more red/pink I think it’d be so cute


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2018)

@SunkissedLife 
It whipped out perfectly fine.  

I think the Rosehip Oil helped to smooth it out.  I didn't measure?  

Just a few shakes compared to the amount of Butter & Oil I used.  It did whip up to  a very nice pink, but not deposit a hair stain.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 14, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunkissedLife
> It whipped out perfectly fine.
> 
> I think the Rosehip Oil helped to smooth it out.  I didn't measure?
> ...



Thank you! I will definitely be adding a spoonful to my next batch of Shea butter


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 15, 2018)

Henna heads: I really want to dye my hair that copper color on trend now. I haven't used henna in 2 - 3 weeks. Would it be okay to put the copper dye on top of that and continue using cassia instead?​


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

I haven't strained my oil yet.  Its just sitting in a jar marinating.  I need a strainer. I thought I had one but I have  a feeling when I moved in April, I threw it out.  I'm going to cruise by the dollar store on the way home and see if I spot one.  I want to transfer it and add my FO/EO's.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 16, 2018)

I put some fenugreek seeds to soak for a fenugreek tea spray. Debating whether or not I wanna be extra and blend and strain it, or just using the tea as is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2018)

Used:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach & Kombucha Tea and AVC Rinse
Bamboo & Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone still using onion juice?


----------



## NicWhite (Sep 17, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Anyone still using onion juice?



I stopped. The smell was too much to overcome.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm sliding on in here for the last few months of the year. I'll be using rice water on my next wash day (Wednesday), it's currently fermenting. I'll give this 6-8 months of weekly use then reevaluate. Will make a new batch Sunday for my wash day next Tuesday.

Also plan on clay washing once a month with bentonite, hot water, acv and almond oil.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 17, 2018)

imaginary said:


> I put some fenugreek seeds to soak for a fenugreek tea spray. Debating whether or not I wanna be extra and blend and strain it, or just using the tea as is.



Ended up just straining the seeds for tea. Sprayed my scalp this morning and kept the rest in the fridge. The smell lingers though.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 18, 2018)

I used fenugreek seed powder in my deep conditioner again. And oiled my scalp with amla brahmi fenugreek infused oil after rinsing my deep conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2018)

Strained my oil, Added coffee essential oil and snickers fragrance oil.


 its smelling sooooo good.    Now I just need a small dropper bottle.  I have enough to last me several months.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 19, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Rice bran oil mainly with  a little bit of  grapeseed/coconut oil mix, emu,  and wheat germ oil.
> Steeped in coffee grounds,  hibiscus, brahmi, tulsi, amla, licorice root, and fenugreek seeds.
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair



Hi @shawnyblazes 
What are the coffee grounds for?  My memory wants me to associate it with limiting shedding. Is that right? Are their other benefits to infusing your oil with it?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 20, 2018)

Currently doing my first rice water rinse and the smell actually isn't awful. But I guess that's because as a nurse, I've smelled some extremely funky things. I can handle this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2018)

Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Tea Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2018)

SOULTANICALS
Sprout Follicle Rice Hair Tonic


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 22, 2018)

About to make some onion and garlic juice.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2018)

Already henna'ed my hair overnight last night.

I have to say my henna application was very easy and I think it was because I applied the henna right over my heavily sealed hair in Blue Magic grease.

Right now I have some indigo on my hair and after about 3 hours I will wash it out, maybe I'll DC overnight if it's not too late, moisturize and seal tomorrow before heading out to church.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2018)

I did henna and amla for 3 hours and then did 3 hours of indigo. It's the first time I tried the amla but I like the color versus just straight henna. It didn't cover my grays as well but I will keep working on it. This henna/indigo seemed to go better than my last few times. I will see how it looks in a few days.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 23, 2018)

sukesh ayurveda mix


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 23, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Ended up just straining the seeds for tea. Sprayed my scalp this morning and kept the rest in the fridge. The smell lingers though.



What kind of smell was it? I hear it smells like maple syrup I could handle that but then some ladies say curry and I don’t know about walking around smelling like curry! lol 

Maybe if you add some essential oil to it? Maybe like orange blossom


----------



## imaginary (Sep 24, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> What kind of smell was it? I hear it smells like maple syrup I could handle that but then some ladies say curry and I don’t know about walking around smelling like curry! lol
> 
> Maybe if you add some essential oil to it? Maybe like orange blossom



Definitely maple syrupy. It wasn't especially strong, but during the day I would indeed get whiffs. I'd definitely need to find scents that work with the maple syrup rather than trying to mask it, I feel like it would come through either way.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 24, 2018)

I also took my crochet out this weekend. Did a clay wash (kaolin, bentonite, charcoal, peppermint and a green/almond and fenugreek tea mix). My hair was super soft but my scalp was still itchy so I shampooed before doing a DC. I still need to do a strengthening treatment and Im debating between a henna treatment or just a drc28 or both. Trying not to wash for the next 2 weeks though so I'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2018)

Liked Soultanicals Rice Water Tonic - will continue to use over the next few Wash Days.

Will re-up during the next Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

Brought my gf some of my coffee oil I made to work today. Im so proud of myself. 

I wonder if I should add some to a little shea butter and have  Shea/Coffee butter mix laying around. Looking all luscious,.. just waiting for me to use


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

@WaistLengthDreams  I'm sorry, I could have sworn, I replied to you. Its stated that Caffeine blocks the effect of DHT, which has been proven to induce baldness and damaged hair follicles. Coffee is supposed to coffee significantly increases follicle stimulation which leads to faster hair growth. I've always found it very stimulating when used with ceramide oils and JBCO/HBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2018)

Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Horsetail & Saw Palmetto Tea (Under DC'ers)
Soultanicals Rice Water Rinse


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 29, 2018)

Today's gloss will be deep conditioner with amla and brahmi powder. And I used my Ayurvedic Shampoo bar from chagrin.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 29, 2018)

I did a henna treatment today on clean, oiled hair using Rajasthani henna, hibiscus tea, hibiscus powder, and ziziphus mixed with coconut milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
> Horsetail & Saw Palmetto Tea (Under DC'ers)
> Soultanicals Rice Water Rinse*


Also Used:
Koils By Nature Activated Charcoal & Mint Detoxifying Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2018)

@BeautifulRoots 
I was thinking we could help you maintain your Momentum as well as give you additional ideas for the remainder of 2018. If you are interested, please join us.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 1, 2018)

use APB bamboo spray.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Brought my gf some of my coffee oil I made to work today. Im so proud of myself.
> 
> I wonder if I should add some to a little shea butter and have  Shea/Coffee butter mix laying around. Looking all luscious,.. just waiting for me to use


OOh girl stop teasing. That coffee oil and shea butter mix sounds delish . Sounds like I need to make a batch of that for my scalp, Hmm,  .  I think I'll make it from 2:1 jbco/evco or 1:1 bhringraj/brahmi oil. 2 ounces of coffee oil to 2 ounces of shea butter should suffice.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2018)

Just put a bunch of herbs together in a medium sized pot to boil and make me some more tea rinse for next week. 

*Tonight I used:*

Amla
Kalpi Tone
Shikakai
Brahmi
Hibiscus
Rose Powder
CP Tea Rinse blend of herbs
Earl Grey Black Tea from www.herbco.com
Rose Hips from herbco

I sealed all the powders in either knee-hi stockings and all other herbs in spice bags and threw them all in a pot of distilled water. It's now simmering on the stove. I'll put the whole pot in the fridge to steep overnight and then remove the herbs after they've cooled when I get off work tomorrow


----------



## Ltown (Oct 5, 2018)

use ayurveda with conditioner  and rice water rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2018)

Ltown said:


> use ayurveda with conditioner  and rice water rinse.


How @Ltown? Did you add the dry powders to the DC, then added the mix to your hair or did you use the powders before you deep conditioned? I am just trying to figure out all the different ways I can use up my oils, herbs and powders in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2018)

@Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2018)

Tomorrow I plan to use:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Tea Rinse
Rice Water Follicle Rinse


----------



## Ltown (Oct 6, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown


@IDareT'sHair , hey there missy! you still natural?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> How @Ltown? Did you add the dry powders to the DC, then added the mix to your hair or did you use the powders before you deep conditioned? I am just trying to figure out all the different ways I can use up my oils, herbs and powders in my stash.


@Aggie, i mix the powder first with water made a paste the use one of my cheap conditioner i really forgot about it's very thick garnier fructis brazilian smooth
ingredients: AQUA/WATER/EAU, CETEARYL ALCOHOL, PARAFFINUM LIQUIDUM/MINERAL OIL/HUILE MINERALE, BEHENTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, BIS-CETEARYL AMODIMETHICONE, PARFUM/FRAGRANCE, ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL, PYRUS MALUS FRUIT EXTRACT/APPLE FRUIT EXTRACT, CAPRYLYL GLYCOL, BENZOIC ACID, GLYCERIN, PEG-40/PPG-8 METHYLAMINOPROPYL/HYDROXYPROPYL DIMETHICONE COPOLYMER, ASTROCARYUM MURUMURU SEED BUTTER, DIPROPYLENE GLYCOL, HEXYL CINNAMAL, NIACINAMIDE, PYRIDOXINE HCl, LINALOOL, BENZYL ALCOHOL, BENZYL SALICYLATE, CITRIC ACID, SACCHARUM OFFICINARUM EXTRACT/SUGAR CANE EXTRACT/EXTRAIT DE CANNE A SUCRE, BENZYL CINNAMATE, COUMARIN, LIMONENE, GERANIOL, HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM LEMON PROTEIN, HYDROLYZED CORN PROTEIN, HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN, HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN, PHENOXYETHANOL, CITRUS LIMON PEEL EXTRACT/LEMON PEEL EXTRACT, LEUCONOSTOC/RADISH ROOT FERMENT FILTRATE, CAMELLIA SINENSIS LEAF EXTRACT, TOCOPHEROL. F.I.L.# D192719/1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2018)

@Ltown 
Yup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2018)

Used:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach & ACV Rinse
Tea Blend (Guava & Bamboo Leaf Teas)
ST'icals RW Follicle Rinse

Also Used:
TMC Green Tea & Carrot Restorative & Strengthening Treatment Mask


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2018)

This morning I poured some of my* herbal tea rinse on my scalp and hair while I showered.*

*My routine for tonight and tomorrow:*

-I decided to detox my hair and scalp tonight with JMoniquesNaturals Dead Sea Mud Hair Mask overnight tonight. 
-I will shampoo in the morning with Keracare Detangling Moisturizing Shampoo, 
*-Henna my hair*

-Olaplex steps #1 through 5
-Deep Condition with a combination of Natur Growth Cayena Wood and Castor Argan mixed with a little NG Rose Clay DC for softness.

-Leave-in with SSI Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail
-Heavy seal later with Lustrasilk Curl Max Curl Moisturizer, Shea Butter and Grease
-Scalp massage with Follicle Care Bambu Scalp Drops and jbco.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2018)

Steeped a Nice Pot of: Pure Green Tea


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2018)

I added some of my coffee oil to my shampoo this morning. It blended much better with the shampoo than I had anticipated. This could be something I can do often.

I blended about 2 ounces of it in a 1:1 ratio just before shampooing. I don't know if I'll add it directly to my shampoo bottle just yet.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2018)

Aggie said:


> This morning I poured some of my* herbal tea rinse on my scalp and hair while I showered.*
> 
> *My routine for tonight and tomorrow:*
> 
> ...


I skipped Olaplex Step 3 since steps 1 and 2 sufficed for now. I will try to remember to use #3 during my next wash instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2018)

Tomorrow Will Use:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Saw Palmetto & Burdock Root Tea Rinse
Soultanicals Rice Water Follicle Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2018)

Used some of my Bambu Scalp drops that I mixed in some coffee oil on my scalp tonight. Scalp feels really tingly and invigorated too.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2018)

This morning I poured some herbal/black tea over my hair in the shower. Did not rinse it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2018)

Forgot to use my Ginger-Peach Kombucha Tea Rinse (will use it next wash day)


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2018)

Just finished spraying my ayurveda tea rinse on my hair and massaging some Bambu drops/coffee oil combo on my scalp.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 14, 2018)

Did a much needed cassia gloss and herbal tea rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2018)

tea rinse of nettle,horsetail,burdock,calendua, rosemary/aphogee green tea spritz.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2018)

found this process on instg
ferment rice and green tea, not sure if anyone done this but here it is: 
_I have been combining rice water and green tea rinses. I modified her version a bit though since I prefer to use fermented rice water. I loved it so much I wanted to share just how easy it is to do. Instead of boiling, I just add the tea leaves to the water and let it sit for two days. This makes your fermented rice water smell amazing, so if you have been avoiding it due to the smell, this may be the method for you. .
.
If you want to be as safe as possible you should use distilled water for your rinse. I make my rinses anytime I cook rice...I just cover the rice with hot water, swish around with my hands, and drain the water into a covered container._


----------



## imaginary (Oct 15, 2018)

Did a henna Rx today with coffee and coconut milk for 5hrs then did a protein treatment after


----------



## Ltown (Oct 17, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair, i read in color thread no more henna for you? what happen? i'm not going to be using anything permanent anymore, start graying last year had 4 inches and i feel for the dye. my temples are thinning out so i got to let it go and can't keep it. if i can stand the demarcation i will not cut. but we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2018)

@Ltown 
Been trying to grow out this Henna all of 2018.  Want to try something else less time consuming.  

We'll see.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2018)

I used the last bit of my herbal tea rinse on my hair this morning and will be making another batch this weekend most likely.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 20, 2018)

Everyone's been making tea rinses lately. It makes me want to get back into that (even if it's just for a little bit). 

My last wash day was: Ayurvedic shampoo bar, a deep condition with DC and Amla and Brahmi powder and used my homemade whipped shea butter which had even more amla and brahmi in it.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 21, 2018)

Used a clay mix yesterday: water, s.bentonite, rhassoul, c.bentonite, kaolin, silk amino acids and ACV.

My hair felt super soft when I rinsed this out.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2018)

use kapli tone  powder.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2018)

I should go check to see which herbs I will be using tomorrow in my new batch of tea rinse. My heart is set on Hops and some other herb, not sure which though.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 21, 2018)

Rhassoul clay wash

Rice water

Sweet Honey Hair Nourisher


----------



## imaginary (Oct 21, 2018)

Had to make more fenugreek tea. Last week showed me that my hair definitely got drier without it. So it's in a spray bottle in the fridge ready for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2018)

Saturday:
Pure Green Tea
Soultanicals Rice Water Tonic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2018)

Used:
Coffee 
Tea
Cream & Coco Peach Kombucha Tea w/ACV
Soultanicals Rice Water Follicle Tonic


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 27, 2018)

Ltown said:


> found this process on instg
> ferment rice and green tea, not sure if anyone done this but here it is:
> _I have been combining rice water and green tea rinses. I modified her version a bit though since I prefer to use fermented rice water. I loved it so much I wanted to share just how easy it is to do. Instead of boiling, I just add the tea leaves to the water and let it sit for two days. This makes your fermented rice water smell amazing, so if you have been avoiding it due to the smell, this may be the method for you. .
> .
> If you want to be as safe as possible you should use distilled water for your rinse. I make my rinses anytime I cook rice...I just cover the rice with hot water, swish around with my hands, and drain the water into a covered container._



I tried something similar to this only I ferment the rice alone with water then add tea and other additives during the final boil to kill any live organisms. 

I do this because I’m all for the rice’s natural organisms growing during the fermentation process and I don’t want any additives throwing off the acidity or providing antiseptic properties that could encourage something funky to grow instead.

I think it’s best to boil before using. The Yao women do it that way in the videos. Also on the off chance that something unexpected begins growing in the mixture I don’t want to give it a chance to grow on my warm scalp. 

I guess I’m enjoying the rice water but clearly I’m also may even be overly cautious. I’ve just seen the healing process for scalp infections on others  and it’s worse than any normal set back so I’m going over and beyond due diligence.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 27, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> I tried something similar to this only I ferment the rice alone with water then add tea and other additives during the final boil to kill any live organisms.
> 
> I do this because I’m all for the rice’s natural organisms growing during the fermentation process and I don’t want any additives throwing off the acidity or providing antiseptic properties that could encourage something funky to grow instead.
> 
> ...



Is the video of the process the Yao women use posted? I'd love to watch.


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 27, 2018)

@mzteaze This one is the most high yield for instructional info but there are a bunch of tourist and professional videos on youtube that you will find if you search "yao women rice water" .

For example I don't have time to identify each video now but when i first search for the videos I learned these additional facts:

1. Some women wash their hair everyday and some wash 2-3x/week.

2. Their hair is always covered in a protective style. Traditionally only the family could see the woman's hair. One video said that if a man saw a young woman's hair he would have to live like a son of the family for a period of time to make amends. The culture changed more rapidly once the town realized how much money they could get by showing off their hair for tourists.

3. The adult women do the ultimate form of protective styling. At the age of preparing to become a young woman who can marry (~14-18 yo) they cut off their hair to a short ponytail. Then they keep the hair and it is given to the husband around the time of the wedding. From the wedding day forward the bride uses the hair like a phoney pony to protect the hair even while in their intricate hair buns under the traditional hair wrap. Essentially the hair is wrapped around their actual ponytail to form a thicker ponytail that they then bun. What can be gentler on the hair than your own hair!

4. you can see this in the video but they use leftovers from the tea growing and preparation process  (seeds and what looks like used dried tea paste) as well as pomelo skins (a yummy citrus fruit) when boiling the fermented rice before using. I don't add citrus fruit because I'm not using the mixture as a cleanser and my hair doesn't need astringent ingredients. Instead I improve the scent with essential oils and fragrant nourishing herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2018)

@Sarabellam 
Welcome to the Challenge!

Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 27, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair thank you!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 27, 2018)

I put some neem in the clay mix I used today and left it on for about an hr. If I can at least stay consistent with washing my hair weekly, I will be happy.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 28, 2018)

sukesh ayurveda mix


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 28, 2018)

Finally applied my henna gloss. It’s nupur henna, alma, and Giovanni direct leave in.


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 29, 2018)

I love the shine boost you get right after a henna treatment. 

I’m not sure if it’s the color deposit on top of my natural dark brown hair or the nourishment of the lawsone filling in the hair shaft but henna treatments are like a awesome facial but for my hair.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 29, 2018)

Recommendations for a natural, moisturizing Ayurvedic shampoo or shampoo bar ?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 29, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Recommendations for a natural, moisturizing Ayurvedic shampoo or shampoo bar ?



Chagin Valley has one I used  before.


@SunkissedLife https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/shampoo-bar-ayurvedic-herb/#mpayurvedic


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 31, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Recommendations for a natural, moisturizing Ayurvedic shampoo or shampoo bar ?



I use Chagrin Valley's Ayurvedic Shampoo bar, and while I wouldn't call it moisturizing it is not drying or stripping.  It feels clean but still feels like my hair when followed up with an ACV rinse. 

The Mane Choice has a shampoo with Bhringraj powder and a lot of natural herbs.  I haven't tried as yet, but I plan to.  It's in their Heavenly Halo line.

Jakeala has an Ayurvedic shampoo bar too that I almost purchased.  And I think, @ThatJerseyGirl sells an Ayurvedic Shampoo bar too.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 31, 2018)

I deep conditioned with aloe vera, Amla, Brahmi and Fenugreek powder.  I meant to add coconut milk, but forgot again.  I also used amla brahmi fenugreek oil on my scalp.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 1, 2018)

*Current Clay Cleanser Mix *(until the end of 2018)

In an applicator bottle

-2 tbsp of Belle Bar Rhassoul Clay
-6 oz Belle Bar Witch Hazel Scalp Tea
-2 oz Anita Grant Curl Co Wash 
-4 drops Ylang Ylang eo
-2 drops rosemary eo

*Prepoo & Deep Conditioner
*
In an applicator bottle

-aloe vera gel 
-Belle Bar Cairo (bunch of wonderful herbs)

massage scalp w/ Belle Bar Onion & Garlic Oil

In a bowl (moisture)

-2 oz Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Treatment
-2 tsp Belle Bar Waikiki
-1 tsp Belle Bar "Chad" Chebe Powder

In a bowl (strength)

-2 oz GREW by M.E. Deep Conditioner
-2 tsp Belle Bar Rice Treatment Mask


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 1, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Recommendations for a natural, moisturizing Ayurvedic shampoo or shampoo bar ?



I have used Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Soap. 

I also used Swastika Shikakai Shampoo Bar. 

I also have done my own rhassoul ayurveda cleanser mix and as well as straight Ayurvedic tea rinses. 

Qhemet Biologics (ayurevdic) Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2018)

Today:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea and ACV Rinse
Black Coffee
Green Tea
Soultanicals Rice Water Follicle Tonic


----------



## imaginary (Nov 3, 2018)

Put some rice water to ferment yesterday. I think I'll wash tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2018)

Just applied coffee oil and shea butter on my scalp a few minutes ago. I will be mixing some of the oil/butter combo with some Ayur-powders later as a deep conditioner for a few minutes maybe tomorrow.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 3, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Put some rice water to ferment yesterday. I think I'll wash tomorrow.



I also picked up some powdered yogurt and goats milk to add to my DC. I need to figure out how best to mix it though because they were pretty lumpy just adding straight in. So I may have to try adding it to a small amount of water next time.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2018)

Did an overnight ayurveda mask mixed with coffee oil and shea butter last night. I rinsed it out this morning but when I return from church, I know I have to actually wash and deep condition it properly.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 5, 2018)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I use Chagrin Valley's Ayurvedic Shampoo bar, and while I wouldn't call it moisturizing it is not drying or stripping.  It feels clean but still feels like my hair when followed up with an ACV rinse.
> 
> The Mane Choice has a shampoo with Bhringraj powder and a lot of natural herbs.  I haven't tried as yet, but I plan to.  It's in their Heavenly Halo line.
> 
> Jakeala has an Ayurvedic shampoo bar too that I almost purchased.  And I think, @ThatJerseyGirl sells an Ayurvedic Shampoo bar too.




Hey sis..Unfortunately, I do not sell any hair products lolol..

I wish I did


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 5, 2018)

I combined Amla and Rhassoul clay for a mask last night and my hair felt absolutely amazing. OMG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2018)

Koils By Nature Detoxifying Charcoal Conditioner
Coffee
Tea
Rice Water Tonic (Soultanicals)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 10, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hey sis..Unfortunately, I do not sell any hair products lolol..
> 
> I wish I did


whoops!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 11, 2018)

Warmed an oil mix last night for an overnight prepoo with coconut, calendula and shea. Last night, I also mixed up a paste of Brahmi, neem, rose petal powder (and probably something I'm forgetting) to use today. I'll rinse off some of this oil and apply the paste in a bit, for a minimum of 1hr.

ETA: hibiscus and kalpi tone are two of the powders forgot to list.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 11, 2018)

doing rice water /ayurveda treatment today. bamboo leave in
 have you ladies heard of biogeo products, alot of rice, flax other natural products. Mo knows hair posted.
Here link if anyone interested
https://briogeohair.com/collections...MLqvwYdHndXwnc4B13uSuyqw5Pf7MP3gCNgcF0DQH3BqE


----------



## imaginary (Nov 11, 2018)

imaginary said:


> I also picked up some powdered yogurt and goats milk to add to my DC. I need to figure out how best to mix it though because they were pretty lumpy just adding straight in. So I may have to try adding it to a small amount of water next time.



Just realised I didn't give an update. So the goatsmilk and yogurt powders were really really lumpy and didnt mix as well into my DC, even with the kaolin. I'm thinking I may have to mix them separately with warm water until it's fully mixed out before adding it to my DC. Not too much water though because I don't want it to be too runny. I did feel like it gave me some strength though so there is that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2018)

Ltown said:


> *Here link if anyone interested*
> https://briogeohair.com/collections...MLqvwYdHndXwnc4B13uSuyqw5Pf7MP3gCNgcF0DQH3BqE


@Ltown 
I heard these are very good.

I've never looked - because I think they are "pricey"  

I was interested in the Mask because of PDJ (Product Junkie Diva) on YT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2018)

Steeped a Pot of:
Uncle Lee's Bam.boo Leaf Tea.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 11, 2018)

Ltown said:


> doing rice water /ayurveda treatment today. bamboo leave in
> have you ladies heard of biogeo products, alot of rice, flax other natural products. Mo knows hair posted.
> Here link if anyone interested
> https://briogeohair.com/collections...MLqvwYdHndXwnc4B13uSuyqw5Pf7MP3gCNgcF0DQH3BqE


I'm curious about them me too. A stylist I follow on Instagram often recommends them. But he does all kinds of curly hair not just tightly curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2018)

@Alma Petra 
Gurl...Where You Been???....


----------



## Ltown (Nov 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> I heard these are very good.
> 
> I've never looked - because I think they are "pricey"
> ...


@IDareT'sHair, yes too expensive, if there is a samples of 3+ i'll try it.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Alma Petra
> Gurl...Where You Been???....


Heyyyy, T! How are you doing?

I sort of had an out of the blue setback and got depressed and neglected my hair then got another setback lol. Just starting to recover mentally now, and wanting to start taking care of my hair again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2018)

@Alma Petra 
Most of us, if not ALL of us, have spent some time in "Set Back City"  

Happy you made up your mind to refocus, recommit and knock it out.

Glad you didn't stay there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2018)

Ltown said:


> *yes too expensive, if there is a samples of 3+ i'll try it.*


@Ltown 
Yeah, I never look at it. 

I think that Mask is like $36.00 No Ma'mam


----------



## SunkissedLife (Nov 11, 2018)

Super Wash Day!

Clay Wash: Bentonite + ACV + Rose Powder (just a couple spoonfuls because I happen to have a big bag I don't know what to do with and hoping it would counteract some of the drying effects of the clay) 

Deep Condition with heat: Alikay Natural Honey + Sage Deep Conditioner -- LOVE.  I have been waiting to try this and decided to splurge while I was at the hair store and so happy. It will be my new staple DC.

LOC:

Aloe Vera Juice / Chamomile-Lavender Tea Spritz
Camille Rose Naturals Ayurvedic Serum -- LOVE this stuff. like seriously, amazing ingredients and great consistency. I feel like my hair would grow like a weed if I used it more consistently
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Cream
DIY whipped shea butter to seal it all in and twist
Trying to move towards a more natural life head to toe, still looking for the perfect shampoo / body soap.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 11, 2018)

Tried again with just the goats milk and it definitely worked to mix it separately with a small amount of hot water. The lumps were easier to work out.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 11, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Alma Petra
> Most of us, if not ALL of us, have spent some time in "Set Back City"
> 
> Happy you made up your mind to refocus, recommit and knock it out.
> ...


Oh thank you for the kind words! I had a number of set backs before but this one was the worst. So many things to get used to now, but excitingly also many things to learn.


----------



## snoop (Nov 11, 2018)

Completed an onion rinse and kaolin clay wash, this afternoon.


----------



## Sarabellam (Nov 17, 2018)

I’m attempting to use rice water as a prepoo today. I’ve been attempting a oil cleanse/ HOT hybrid for my scalp and wanted to do something to treat my hair while I’m under a plastic cap to warm the oil.

I’m still going to apply rice water after wash as well.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Nov 17, 2018)

End of year poll. As Black Friday quickly approaches, what was your fav product or what product do you think helped you most with growth and retention? Like what product or technique will be a staple going into the new year ?

For me:

Aloe vera juice or gel (I used to think my hair hated this but I just have to dilute it with water or tea)
SHEA BUTTER BABY
Ayurvedic oil scalp massages (have to figure out a way to be consistent with this I did it so sporadically but it always made a difference
Deep conditioning with heat
Using only my fingers and seamless combs
Clay washes (my only qualm is it’s too much of a process for every wash day. Wish I could find a premade clay cleanser)
I want to try fenugreek seeds/spritz and/or rice water. Goal in the new year is to keep it simple! Be more gentle with my hair and baby my hair with Shea butter to retain all growth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2018)

Yesterday I used:
Soultanicals Rice Water Tonic
Bamboo Leaf Tea


----------



## Ltown (Nov 19, 2018)

used tea rinse: horsetail,rosemary,nettle,


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 20, 2018)

11/18

Detangled using Belle Bar Cairo (ayur)

Prepoo’d using Alikay Growth Oil (sorry mommy)

Washed (2x) using Shikaikai Soap

Deep Conditioned using Belle Bar Rice Mask + add’l ayurvedic herbs and conditioners, Irish moss, etc. 

LOC Method
-Belle Bar Sudan (ayur) instead of water 
- Natty Naturals Leave in 
-Avocado Oil
-Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Setter


----------



## Ltown (Nov 25, 2018)

rice water rinse


----------



## imaginary (Nov 25, 2018)

Clay wash with bentonite, kaolin, acv, peppermint, rose jojob oil and coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2018)

Today:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Soultanicals Rice Water Hair Follicle Tonic


----------



## Sarabellam (Dec 1, 2018)

I did a clay wash last weekend and clay is the truth. Whenever my hair feels off it brings it back to normal and the results last. I’m still reaping the benefits after washing with my normal cleanser today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2018)

Black Coffee Rinse under SSI's Okra Reconstructor
Bamboo Tea Rinse under LeMoku' Chocolate DC'er


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 9, 2018)

A little length but.....

Last week, I sprayed my twists w/ Belle Bar Sudan Leave In, squeezed in Natty Naturals Leave In, and sealed w/ Belle Bar Marrakesh Butter. 

Three (3) days out of the week, I applied Batana Oil to my twists and scalp (this is formally known as Ojon) because this oil is described as a deep treatment. 

Today I washed my hair and it was crazy soft. I thought it would have been dry but boy was I wrong. Even after shampooing 2x (didn’t wash my hair in 2 wks) it was still soft. 

Deep Conditioned
- 2oz Mielle Organics Rosemary Mint Mask
- 2 tsp Belle Bar Organics Chebe Powder
- 1 tsp Belle Bar Organics “Rio” Powder
- 1 tsp Henna Sooq Hibiscus Powder

Rinse (45 mins)
- Rice Water 

Gonna put my hair back in twist for another week. =D


----------



## Ltown (Dec 10, 2018)

bamboo tea spray


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 12, 2018)

I've been mixing my Rhassoul clay with a bit of Amla and rice water. Babbbyyy my hair is so soft and defined!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 15, 2018)

Moisture Retention 

> Spray ends & twists w/ BB Aloe Vera Leave In
> Apply Natty Natural Leave In to twists
> Squeeze avocado oil to twists in groups of 3
> Seal each twist w/ BB Marrakesh Butter 

>> about 3x a week, apply Batana Oil before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2018)

Today:
Creme & Coco's Ginger Peach Hibiscus Tea w/ACV
Bamboo Tea Rinse
Soultanicals RW Follicle Booster


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Today:*
> *Creme & Coco's Ginger Peach Hibiscus Tea w/ACV
> Bamboo Tea Rinse
> Soultanicals RW Follicle Booster*


Doing this Today (Instead of Yesterday)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2018)

Has anyone ever taken:
Ayurveda Powder and mixed it with an Ayurveda Oil and made like a Paste to use as a Treatment or Pre-Poo?

I'm thinking about doing that.  I always use a DC'er and mix it with Powders, but I am thinking about using the Powders and an Oil and make a Pre-Poo Treatment.

@Ltown @Aggie @shawnyblazes @Lita and Everyone else - have you ever done/tried this?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 16, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone ever taken:
> Ayurveda Powder and mixed it with an Ayurveda Oil and made like a Paste to use as a Treatment or Pre-Poo?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing that.  I always use a DC'er and mix it with Powders, but I am thinking about using the Powders and an Oil and make a Pre-Poo Treatment.
> ...



It's not something I've done consistently but I've kinda done this with a calendula & fenugreek oil that I made. I mixed it with kalpi tone (and maybe neem- I can't remember) and used the paste on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> *I've kinda done this with a Calendula + Fenugreek oil that I made. I mixed with kalpi tone (and maybe neem- I can't remember) and used the paste on my scalp.*


@GGsKin 
Thank you Sis!

Will try it.

Tryna' think of how to use up some of these Oils/Powders this Winter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone ever taken:
> Ayurveda Powder and mixed it with an Ayurveda Oil and made like a Paste to use as a Treatment or Pre-Poo?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing that.  I always use a DC'er and mix it with Powders, but I am thinking about using the Powders and an Oil and make a Pre-Poo Treatment.
> ...


Yes.  Mainly amla and fenugreek. Very concentrated a snack potent.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2018)

@GGsKin @shawnyblazes

Next Wash Day, I'll make an Oil/Powder Paste and apply it overnight it (Wrap)

Thank you for the Tips.  

I "think" I may have some Fenugreek Powder?

But I know I have all the others: Amla, Brahmi, Kalpi, etc.....


----------



## Ltown (Dec 16, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone ever taken:
> Ayurveda Powder and mixed it with an Ayurveda Oil and made like a Paste to use as a Treatment or Pre-Poo?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing that.  I always use a DC'er and mix it with Powders, but I am thinking about using the Powders and an Oil and make a Pre-Poo Treatment.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair , no never mixed the oils/powders together. i would think it will be strong but good as pre-poo.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 16, 2018)

tea rinse-horsetail, nettle, rosemary (some other stuff i forgot this been sitting for while)


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone ever taken:
> Ayurveda Powder and mixed it with an Ayurveda Oil and made like a Paste to use as a Treatment or Pre-Poo?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing that.  I always use a DC'er and mix it with Powders, but I am thinking about using the Powders and an Oil and make a Pre-Poo Treatment.
> ...


I have but just be mindful that the powder leaves small particles in your hair. Sometimes it takes me 3 to 4 washes to get it all out. Btw, I haven't done this in a while. Nevertheless, I do quite like the treatments


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2018)

@Aggie 
Excellent Point (about the particles). 

 Thanks for that.

Maybe I will mix it with water and add a squirt of oil and instead of 'overnightting' I'll opt for several hours.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 17, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone ever taken:
> Ayurveda Powder and mixed it with an Ayurveda Oil and made like a Paste to use as a Treatment or Pre-Poo?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing that.  I always use a DC'er and mix it with Powders, but I am thinking about using the Powders and an Oil and make a Pre-Poo Treatment.
> ...



I've tried, but the grainy consistency always has me adding water or a liquid of some sort to smooth it all out. Maybe warming the oil beforehand with help? Along with using a lot of it and giving it time to smooth out...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2018)

imaginary said:


> *I've tried, but the grainy consistency always has me adding water or a liquid of some sort to smooth it all out. Maybe warming the oil beforehand with help? Along with using a lot of it and giving it time to smooth out...*


@imaginary


Thank you!  All Great Points & Tips!

I have some Creme Rinse I wanna use up.  Maybe I can use that & Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2018)

Currently Steeping:
Fenugreek
Catnip
Saw Palmetto Tea(s) for Wash Day


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 20, 2018)

Here's my video on how I mix my clay and rice water, if any are interested.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 20, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Here's my video on how I mix my clay and rice water, if any are interested.



I haven't watched yet but I was just thinking to do this, last weekend. In the end, I didn't use clay but next wash day, I think I'll jump on it. Now let me go watch


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone ever taken:
> Ayurveda Powder and mixed it with an Ayurveda Oil and made like a Paste to use as a Treatment or Pre-Poo?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing that.  I always use a DC'er and mix it with Powders, but I am thinking about using the Powders and an Oil and make a Pre-Poo Treatment.
> ...



I did before w/ Neem. Terrible idea. My headache was so strong and went away the instant I washed it out. 

However I just found organic ashawaganda powder (Indian ginseng) at TJ Maxx and I’m excited to make some paste out of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2018)

@TamaraShaniece 
Did you use Neem Powder, Tea or Oil?  

I know one thang, that Oil is funky as all get out. 

So, was it easy to rinse out?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 20, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> I haven't watched yet but I was just thinking to do this, last weekend. In the end, I didn't use clay but next wash day, I think I'll jump on it. Now let me go watch


Girl you will not be disappointed! This is the softest yet strongest my hair has ever felt. And so much moisture!!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 21, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @TamaraShaniece
> Did you use Neem Powder, Tea or Oil?
> 
> I know one thang, that Oil is funky as all get out.
> ...


I used the powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2018)

Today Used:
Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV
Coffee Rinse
Burdock Root Tea
Soultanicals Rice Water Follicle Booster


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2018)

I added an ounce of bhringraj oil to my Deep conditioner today and it did wonders on my hair.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 25, 2018)

I did a clay, henna, Amla with rice water mix this weekend and my hair felt amazing. I was worried I was doing to much but so far it’s all good.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 26, 2018)

I made henna & cassia gloss bars over the weekend.  I tried several times to buy them but couldn't imagine spending $12 a bar when I had EVERYTHING necessary to make my own.

Just bought some Chebe to try on alternate weeks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2018)

Used Natures Ego Fenugreek serum and hair food on scalp tonight 

Hair is feeling great near my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Used Natures Ego Fenugreek serum and hair food on scalp tonight
> 
> Hair is feeling great near my scalp.*


@shawnyblazes 
This sounds good.  

I bought something from her a while ago and I liked it, but thought it was overpriced and the shipping was overpriced.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This sounds good.
> 
> I bought something from her a while ago and I liked it, but thought it was overpriced and the shipping was overpriced.


 I bought sample years ago on the swap board and couldn’t even remember them. I remember buying them but I didn’t recall liking them or not.  If you order from her website you get 15% 

So far everything I’ve recently bought is potent.  I’m dabbling in the New Year with her items and see how it goes.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 
I asked her for a LHCF Discount and she said "No"


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I asked her for a LHCF Discount and she said "No"



My mum used to say if you dont ask, ypu dont get. Thanks for asking for us. At least we know we ain't getting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> *Thanks for asking for us. At least we know we ain't getting*


@GGsKin
I bought something from her last year and left a "Neutral" review and she convo'ed me and asked me why and I told her I thought her items were "pricey" 4oz for $20.00 (including shipping) and she asked what I thought the price  should be and I told her no more than $10.00 + Shipping.

Then I told her about LHCF and asked if she would be willing to offer the members a discount and she said "No" Not at this time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 30, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I asked her for a LHCF Discount and she said "No"


I believe it.   She doesnt “seem” that open.  

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2018)

Today Using:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Black Coffee Rinse
Tea Rinse (Bamboo Leaf)


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

Currently have some raspberry, nettle, black tea and hibiscus leaves on the stove for a herbal tea rinse to use this week on my hair. I should get about 3 full rinses out of it.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 30, 2018)

Did a henna glaze with henna, amla, brahmi and hibiscus + APB Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 30, 2018)

Used Natures ego moisturizing hair lotion with rice water earlier.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 31, 2018)

Is there a 2019 thread yet


----------



## Ltown (Dec 31, 2018)

used aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 31, 2018)

Ive been spraying my hair with my updated fenugreek tea mix. I was going to add bay leaf tea but forgot, may do that today. The mix is just fenugreek tea with protein and rose jojoba oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2018)

@TamaraShaniece 
Will have it up & running soon!


----------

